# Soldier On Sports Recovery/Rehabilitation Fund



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

My name is Sgt Andrew McLean and I am a SAR TECH stationed in Winnipeg with 435 Sqn. I am also a former member of the 1st BAT. Royal Canadian Regiment.

I am writing this post to let you all know about a program that is being worked on by the Canadian Paralympic Committee called "Soldier On". This program uses sports as its focus for recovery and rehabilitation for seriously injured or disabled CF members. A recent article was printed in various CF newspapers, Trident, Contact, Pet Post, Voxair to name a few.
I called the CPC back in August wanting to find out if they would be interested in developing a program that would enable CF members to continue with their active lifestyle even after sustaining life changing injuries! They had already put together a project proposal that was two pages outlining the Soldier On program and what it could do for the CF. To make that side of the story short here we are today developing and raising funds for the Soldier on program. There will be two parts to this program one being a Sports summit where all the resources will come togethere along with the CF members themselves and introduce the different types of Paralympic Sports to the CF member. The second part of this program is what all the fund raising efforts will support. If a CF member chooses to continue with their active lifestyle then sports prosthesis and paralympic sporting gear will have to be provided. These items can run in the 10's of thousands of dollars not to mention the coaches, trainers, travel needed to introduce injured CF members to different types of sports. No matter what degree of injury anyone can participate in sports given the right environment and the OPPORTUNITY!!! Our goal is NOT to create a Paralympic athlete but to allow those who have sustained life altering injuries the OPPORTUNITY to continue with an active lifestyle. 
One  other very important note in regards to this program. " the money raised will go directly to the CF member regardless if their injury was service related or not"

As of today I have garnered CF members in every province to help raise funds for this program, some of the fund raising efforts include  Diners with guest speakers, golf tournaments, rock concert ( children's hospital and the Soldier On program will split the proceeds ) with the help of a local Halifax radio station. Just to name a few!!
Like the Wounded Warrior program the Soldier On program will ease the recovery/rehabilitation of our fellow CF members. 
The Soldier On program will need to be sustained for years to come with efforts towards getting the necessary funds so that those who wish to RUN again can and those who wish to lead an ACTIVE lifestyle can. 
Someday you or I may benefit from the Soldier On program.

Please feel free to email me at acmclean@shaw.ca and ask any questions you like.
Also if you would like to donate on-line you can by going to www.paralympic.ca then follow the links to the Paralympic Foundation and to their on-line donation page. In the instruction block note your request for the Soldier On program, dedicate it to someone or just let them know how you feel!!!!

Also if you would like to join the Soldier On team and help with fundraising/awareness then send me a note.

Duty With Honour

Sgt Andrew McLean
acmclean@shaw.ca


----------



## Takeniteasy

As of today we have CF members in Whitehorse, Comox, Esquimalt, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Kingston, Ottawa, St-Jean, Bagotville, Goose Bay working at promoting and raising funds for Soldier On. I will be doing some media interviews in the next couple of days outlining the program and what other CF members are doing across the country for Soldier On.

I have also emailed a number of CF members the Soldier On Pledge form which is from the Canadian Paralympic Foundation. They are a charitable nonprofit organization that is collecting funds for Soldier On. Tax Receipts can be provided!! 

Although you can get a tax receipt from a donation I would like all CF members to view this as a small investment into possibly their own future. It is part of what we do! We try to manage the risk but every now and then it is unavoidable! So lets be ready and prepared when it does happen and take care of our fellow members!

Duty With Honour
Soldier On

I would like to thank all those who have emailed me and have volunteered their time and efforts to this worth while initiative. 

 Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

I am posting a picture of Sgt Steve Danial who recently made a trip with his wife to Mt Washington on Vancouver Island. He learned to sit ski in 3 days and was on his own by the end of the week. He and his wife were able to make the trip due to some very generous donations on in the name of Soldier On. He and his wife made the trip from Sudbury so it was not cheap. The picture says it all! 
Thankyou to everyone who has invested their time and efforts to help Soldier On.

See attachment

Duty With Honour 
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Lets hope you see are fellow CF members at a Canadian facility in the future. The "Soldier On" program has the potential to provide this type of care if enough money is raised through private donations as well as government assistance! We are limited by only our funds and imaginations!

See the latest post by myself on the Soldier On Sports Recovery/Rehab topic. There you will see Sgt Steve Danial monoskiing for the first time only 6 months after his accident!!

Duty With Honour 
Soldier On

Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Below you will find an email sent to me on efforts made by Carman and Joan from Prince Albert Sask! Thanks so much for your time and efforts.


Hi Sgt McLean;
I'm Carman, Bonita's in law. Joan(wife) and I did two things with a lot of help from a whole bunch of folks. Basically, I work for Corrections Canada at the minimum secrurity pen here in Prince Albert.
When Bonita told us what you were planning, I went to work and asked a nuse in health care what she thought and she suggested that we approach our warden and ask for permission to promote the Soldier On programme. We asked if we could sell red t-shirts with the Support the Troops logo for $20.00. We would buy the t-shirts thru cannex and whatever money was left over would go to your cause. Our Warden said yes and volunteered to approach the warden at the much larger Sask. Pen next door so we could run there as well. Natalie(the nurse) designated her sister who works at Sask Pen as our agent there and away we went. We will were the t-shirts on feb. 14 and our warden has promised to help model them. I sent the order away today for 129 t-shirts and Tanya Lane at canex in Pet. gave us a real deal on them. Therefore we are able to send even more cash. should be just a hair over $1400.00 from that. Joan did a phone campaign just among close family and a few friends and raised another$400.00.( Our SARTECH son and his wife chipped in on this one) Anyway, we are very pleased to be able to help and the best of luck with the run. Joan and Carman Bibby


----------



## The Bread Guy

Well done troops, well done "Soldier On" -- shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*Sports plan targets wounded soldiers*
Disabled Canadian veterans could be competing at 2010 Olympics
Clare Ogilvie, The Province, 28 Feb 07
Article Link

Wounded Canadian soldiers will be recruited to become elite Olympic athletes.

The Department of National Defence is working with the Canadian Paralympic Committee on a program called "Soldier On" to help members of the military who are wounded in action, on the job, or otherwise, to use sport to recover.

The hope is that some will go on to compete in the 2010 Paralympic Games. "I would think there is a good chance that we will probably produce some very good athletes," said Lt.-Col. Gerry Blais, director of casualty support for the Canadian Forces.

He pointed to the soldiers' high level of fitness, sense of duty and drive as strong assets for a Paralympian. Blais said the partnership is a way to help disabled soldiers deal with life-changing trauma.

"The ultimate aim is to promote healthy lifestyle and show [them] that their life isn't over because they have undergone an amputation or have a spinal-cord injury or something of that nature," said Blais from his Ottawa office.

Funding and other details for the program are still being worked out.

About 328 soldiers have been disabled since Canada arrived in Afghanistan in 2001. Annually, another 20 are disabled while serving.

Cpl. Jesse Melnyck lost his right eye last August when he was shot in the head while serving in Afghanistan. It was the third tour of duty for the 25-year-old signal operator, now based at CFB Petawawa, Ont. He plans to attend a summit on the program this May to find out more details.

"I really do believe in service to the nation, that is who I am," said Melnyck. "I think military members will see this as a challenge and they will want to be involved. They want people to see they are not broken."

Sgt. Karen McCoy, an aviation technician at CFB Gagetown, N.B., dreams of running in the Paralympics. "It is a dream for me to run," said the mother-of-two who lost her leg to cancer two years ago. "I don't give up. My kids would love to see that, and I would love to do it for other people in the service to show them that you don't give up."

It's a win-win situation, said Brain MacPherson, chief operating officer for the Paralympic committee, adding the Paralympics were started to help veterans.

The U.S. already runs a similar program and has a pool of about 20,000 soldiers to draw upon. "They are betting a full 10-per-cent of the U.S. Paralympic team going to Beijing for the [2008] Summer Games will be those soldiers who got injured in Iraq," MacPherson said.

Master Cpl. Brett Rickard lost his leg just above the knee while working on an army fuel truck in 1988.

He believes strength in spirit and the support Forces members give each other could help put military personnel on the podium. "It would be awesome," he said from his base at North Bay, Ont. "I would be very proud to see Canadian Forces members on the podium."

And sit-skier Josh Dueck, a non-soldier who is training to compete at the 2010 Games, is looking forward to the military competing.

"I believe the work ethic and morale that these individuals from the military can bring into sport is huge," he said. "I have had the opportunity to ski with some people injured at war and they are phenomenal athletes. Ski racing to them is not intimidating . . . these guys have been shot at, so they say, 'What, all I am going to get is a face full of snow.'"


----------



## The Bread Guy

Another story, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

NOTE:  *Sgt. Steve Daniel's experience will be aired on TSN at 11 a.m. Sunday (11 Mar 07) on a program called Bell Spirit of the Game. * 

*Former soldier adapts to life after spinal injury *  
Laura Stradiotto, Sudbury Star, 3 Mar 07
Article link

From Afghanistan to a basketball court and college classroom, a Canadian military sergeant accepted a new mission in life after he was paralyzed in a parachuting accident. 

Steve Daniel, 32, has since returned home to Hanmer and will retire later this month after 13 years in the Canadian Forces. 

In June 2005, while demonstrating a free-fall parachuting method, Daniel damaged a vertebra that resulted in a serious spinal chord injury. 

"I came in a little too fast and misjudged my landing," Daniel said from his home. 

Last fall, he started studying business administration at Cambrian College, but has also learned to play basketball, among other sports, in his wheelchair. 

Daniel is one of more than 300 soldiers who have suffered a disability since Canada arrived in Afghanistan in 2001. 

Now, wounded soldiers are being recruited to compete in the 2010 Paralympic Games. 

Together, the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Paralympic Committee are spearheading the Soldier On program to raise money and purchase equipment for injured soldiers. 
The program will help to speed up the rehabilitative process, reintegrate injured soldiers and increase their quality of life. 

"With 42 deaths in Afghanistan, a lot of guys are coming back home with debilitating injuries," said Daniel. 

After his accident, Daniel had his back reconstructed and was then sent to a civilian hospital for rehabilitation. 

"It's not an easy adjustment," Daniel said about learning to manoeuvre a wheelchair. 

"You basically have to learn how to live your life all over again." Daniel said at the time the military didn't have programs to help with his rehabilitation. Previous spending cuts meant the military didn't even have its own rehabilitation hospital, he said. 

"It wasn't until I got to Sudbury that I started basketball" with the Rolling Thunder, Sudbury's wheelchair basketball team. 

Daniel has to borrow a wheelchair each time he plays with the team, since purchasing a new chair would cost between $4,000 and $6,000. 

Daniel hopes to benefit from grants available through the Soldier On program so he can take basketball and other sports to a new level. 

Daniel and other injured soldiers will attend a summit in Ottawa later this May where they'll get the chance to meet Paralympic athletes who will introduce them to competitive sports. 

During his military career, Daniel received a gold medal in a competition displaying his skills and he is looking forward to the day he'll be able to compete again. 

Daniel entered the Canadian Forces after graduating from high school in Levack. His first peacekeeping mission was in the conflict zone of Croatia in 1994. He accepted two tours to Bosnia and in 2003 spent six months in Kabul. 

"Kabul at that time was not so bad," he said. "There were a couple incidents of suicide bombings, but we were working with the Afghan police in patrolling the city." 

Daniel was part of the first mission in the country's capital city and, tragically, two men from his regiment, Sgt. Robert Alan Short, 42, of Fredericton, and Cpl. Robbie Christopher Beerenfenger, 29, of Ottawa, died in a land-mine explosion in October 2003. 

"It's a hard life being in the military, especially with a family - I have a four-year-old son," he said. 

The same year, Daniel was sent to Afghanistan, his son, Owen, was born and he missed the first few months of his boy's life. 

Today, Daniel is optimistic about family and his new direction. He built a wheelchair-accessible home and last fall moved his family from Petawawa to Hanmer. 

In January, he was invited to Vancouver to learn sit skiing. 

"It was awesome," he said. "I picked it up pretty quick." 

lstradiotto@thesudburystar.com 

Sgt. Steve Daniel's experience will be aired on TSN at 11 a.m. Sunday on a program called Bell Spirit of the Game. 

To donate to the Soldier On program, go to http://www.paralympic.ca and click on the "Soldier On" icon.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

TSN Spirit of the Games episode on "Soldier On"
TSN recently aired an episode about Soldier On, you can see that program on their website for repeat air times or you can watch on your computer without commercials. It is very well done.
The fund raising is still going steady. St Jean Recruit School has informed me that they are at 10000 and counting. We now have CF members on 16 different bases raising funds and awareness. The first Paralympic Sports Summit will be in May in Ottawa. We are now working with CFPSA to coordinate the fund raising efforts across the country. It is never to late to volunteer your time if you are interested in helping. 

Thanks again for all who have been working hard to get this program up and running. 

Duty With Honour 
Soldier On

Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day Everyone;



Recruit School St Jean raises 10,893 dollars for Soldier On! Thank you to all those who gave their time and great efforts to promote and spread the word in St Jean. 
20000 and counting!

Duty With Honour

Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## lancemaria

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good Day to all;
> 
> My name is Sgt Andrew McLean and I am a SAR TECH stationed in Winnipeg with 435 Sqn. I am also a former member of the 1st BAT. Royal Canadian Regiment.
> 
> I am writing this post to let you all know about a program that is being worked on by the Canadian Paralympic Committee called "Soldier On". This program uses sports as its focus for recovery and rehabilitation for seriously injured or disabled CF members. A recent article was printed in various CF newspapers, Trident, Contact, Pet Post, Voxair to name a few.
> I called the CPC back in August wanting to find out if they would be interested in developing a program that would enable CF members to continue with their active lifestyle even after sustaining life changing injuries! They had already put together a project proposal that was two pages outlining the Soldier On program and what it could do for the CF. To make that side of the story short here we are today developing and raising funds for the Soldier on program. There will be two parts to this program one being a Sports summit where all the resources will come togethere along with the CF members themselves and introduce the different types of Paralympic Sports to the CF member. The second part of this program is what all the fund raising efforts will support. If a CF member chooses to continue with their active lifestyle then sports prosthesis and paralympic sporting gear will have to be provided. These items can run in the 10's of thousands of dollars not to mention the coaches, trainers, travel needed to introduce injured CF members to different types of sports. No matter what degree of injury anyone can participate in sports given the right environment and the OPPORTUNITY!!! Our goal is NOT to create a Paralympic athlete but to allow those who have sustained life altering injuries the OPPORTUNITY to continue with an active lifestyle.
> One  other very important note in regards to this program. " the money raised will go directly to the CF member regardless if their injury was service related or not"
> 
> As of today I have garnered CF members in every province to help raise funds for this program, some of the fund raising efforts include  Diners with guest speakers, golf tournaments, rock concert ( children's hospital and the Soldier On program will split the proceeds ) with the help of a local Halifax radio station. Just to name a few!!
> Like the Wounded Warrior program the Soldier On program will ease the recovery/rehabilitation of our fellow CF members.
> The Soldier On program will need to be sustained for years to come with efforts towards getting the necessary funds so that those who wish to RUN again can and those who wish to lead an ACTIVE lifestyle can.
> Someday you or I may benefit from the Soldier On program.
> 
> Please feel free to email me at acmclean@shaw.ca and ask any questions you like.
> Also if you would like to donate on-line you can by going to www.paralympic.ca then follow the links to the Paralympic Foundation and to their on-line donation page. In the instruction block note your request for the Soldier On program, dedicate it to someone or just let them know how you feel!!!!
> 
> Also if you would like to join the Soldier On team and help with fundraising/awareness then send me a note.
> 
> Duty With Honour
> 
> Sgt Andrew McLean
> acmclean@shaw.ca



Hello,
It really touches me, your post is very informative its an open minder to all. My son also adheres honour in service he is currently in  Military school for boy  preparing for a good start for military


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

This weekend in Ottawa many across the CF will be gathering in Ottawa for the first Paralympic Summit. This will be a fact finding and education type opportunity for those who have been disabled/seriously injured and as well many who administer the recovery/rehabilitation programs. There will be more news in the upcoming week!!

Sgt Steve Danial (retired) received his basketball wheelchair this past week. He is very appreciative to those who have given their time and efforts to make this initial purchase possiable. He will be showing it off at the Paralympic Summit this week I hope.

Along with Steve there are many others who will require equipment and support and I hope we can fullfill their requests in the near future. I think it means that much more when Steve is on a chair that comes from CF members themselves. Lets extend our hands out to the many others who need our help and accept the hands that reach out to us.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On 

Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## alfie

May 24, 2007 

Injured soldiers meet veteran amputees to swap yarns 
By KATHLEEN HARRIS, NATIONAL BUREAU Sun Media

Canadian soldiers disabled or maimed in combat are gathering in Ottawa this weekend to learn about using sports as a tool for rehabilitation. 

The Soldier on Paralympic Sport Summit at Carleton University will bring together 13 soldiers injured in Afghanistan and veteran amputees to swap stories. 

"Guys who have been handicapped for a number of years and new soldiers can share experiences. They could more or less be a mentor for the newly injured members," said Master Warrant Officer John Frezza, an organizer. 

Sapper Mike McTeague, who was seriously injured by a suicide blast that killed four of his comrades last fall, sees it as an opportunity to meet others confronting similar hurdles. The Orillia resident has received excellent treatment, but getting rehab equipment -- an exercise bike and special chair -- was like "pulling teeth. The system is kind of picking and choosing who gets what. Some guys have had it real easy and some guys aren't really getting anything." 

Cliff Chadderton, CEO of the War Amps of Canada, said today's vets like amputees from past wars often face long waits for quality prosthetics. "It's a serious problem."


----------



## simysmom99

Paul is attending that one.  I can't wait to hear how it was.  Good luck to all of those involved.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Below you will find a link to the notes from the MND/CDS press conf given in Ottawa on the 26th May in Ottawa during the Soldier On Paralympic Summit. I have also attached a photo of the puck drop by the MND/CDS during the hockey demonstration.

http://soldieron.wordpress.com/2007/05/28/general-hillier-new-paralympic-program/

We are now closing in on the 30,000 dollar mark!! Thanks again to all who have given their time and efforts.


----------



## Takeniteasy

For those who did not see the TSN Spirit of the Game special on the Soldier On program you can click the link below to view, it is 16 min without commercials!!! Enjoy. It is the second episode!!


http://tsn.ca/shows/bell_spirit_of_the_game/


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

There will be an advisory meeting regarding the Soldier On program on the 25th of June in Kingston. For those of you who have been keeping an interest in the developments of this program your feedback would be appreciated. Please feel free to add your comments or suggestions to an already successful program. Grass roots participation is the key focus and foundation of Soldier On and we all can make a difference.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Great work from our team at NORAD!!  Well done everyone.



Andrew,

Just a short note to you and all of the team.  A group of 6 Canadians working at NORAD HQ in Colorado Springs completed the Ride The Rockies bike tour(425 miles in 7 days) last week in honour of the Soldier On Fund.  Between formal donations, a 50/50 draw and a family baseball night we raised about $4.400 Cdn.  I am compiling final pledge sheets and will be sending the money to Mr. Winfield this week.  Formal story and cheque presentation photo with the team and our Deputy Commander, Lt-General Findley to follow.  

Thanks for your help and keep up the great work.

Dave


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a news story from the Army website about the Soldier On Paralympic Summit in May!
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=2078

If the link does not work for you go to the Army web page and click on news archives, it was post July 2 I believe!

Duty With Honour 
Soldier On

Condolences to the families of our latest fallen.


----------



## Takeniteasy

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_e.asp?id=3923

Another fundraiser in Colorado by Canadians and American service members. Well done to all who volunteered and participated down south for Soldier On!!

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

$40,000 and counting, thanks to all who have given their time and efforts. We continue the uphill fight and we will succeed. 
CFB Trenton will be hosting a Golf tournament on the 23rd of August in support of Soldier On.
Shiela Horncastle is our latest volunteer from Gagetown N.B. and has set up a group on Facebook with links to articles and news clips about Soldier On! Thanks Shiela for volunteering your time!! 
WO Monsigneur and family along with a few others in Trenton have volunteered their time and efforts to put together the Golf tour. in support of Soldier On. Thanks again for your support and great efforts.

We have been gaining momentum slowly but surely and across the CF from coast to coast to coast members and those who support the CF are doing their part in whatever way they can afford to support Canada's Forces! Thankyou to all.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2477933209

Duty With Honour
Soldier On

Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

CFB Trenton will be hosting a concert/golf tourney on August 22nd and 23rd. The concert will be the first event. I will update further once the bands are confirmed but I can tell you that they are popular Canadian ones!!  The golf tourney is just a day and already half of the spots are filled with no advertising. All funds raised will go towards "Soldier On"

Duty With Honour 
Soldier On

Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Strike

Andrew,

Thanks for keeping eveyone here informed on how the program is going.  I`ve been following it on the news on tv and find that the stories being told are truly inspirational.  Here is a new generations of Canadians setting an example for all of us to follow.

Keep up the good work.

Strike


----------



## Takeniteasy

It has been a pleasure doing so. Thanks to all who support Soldier On and believe in its basic fundamental principal of maintaining an active lifestyle no matter the disability!!!

Duty With Honour
Soldier On

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

Just an update on the Trenton fund raising events for Soldier On. The concert portion of the event is now cancelled. The Golf Tournament is in full swing and many volunteers are working hard to bring everyone a suburb event.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On

Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

I have just recently returned from representing Canada at the World 24hr Running Challenge in Drummonville Quebec. I completed a personal best of 217.667km and placed 23rd overall in a world class field. Our first Canadian female runner also did her personal best running just over 211 km good enough for the female 100mile and 24hr running records.( congrats to Laurie McGrath on here Canadian Record)

It was a tough day for running due to conditions but the last years work for "Soldier On" kept me focused. 

Thank you to all who have supported and who continue to support others in need.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On

Sgt Andrew McLean
(hurting now but well worth it)


----------



## Takeniteasy

Merry Christmass to all;

It has been some time since my last post regarding the Soldier On program. Things are still moving along and Greg Lagace ( Soldier On Project Manager CFPSA) is working hard on the fine details. 
I would like to end this long year on a high note and announce that a kind private donation of $200,000 was made to the Soldier On program. Whomever you are Merry Christmass and thanks for your great support.
And to all those who continue to spread the word  thanks again for your time and efforts. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Awesome!!

Thanks to all.....


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

Some recent news and info regarding the Soldier On program-
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/19wing/news/releases_e.asp?cat=79&id=5311

Subject:  Solder On Program 	   
Date:  17 January 2008	   

Key Messages: 

The Canadian Forces recognizes the risk factors inherent in a military career and the importance of family in support of our defence team members.
The aim of the program is to contribute to the operational readiness and effectiveness of the Canadian Forces by enriching the lives of those with disabilities, through sport.
CF Soldier On collaborates with the DND and offers morale and welfare programs and services for the men and women of the Canadian Forces. 
It’s also intended to reconnect the Paralympic movement with its military origins. The origins of the Paralympic Movement for athletes with a disability that parallels the Olympics, are linked to the rehabilitative care of WWII veterans, including some of the 55,000 Canadian soldiers injured during the war.  

History: The concept for the program was co-originated by Sgt. Andrew McLean, SARTech and the Canadian Paralympic Committee (CPC) in response to a recognized need to provide a consistent and higher standard of care for injured CF personnel. At the Paralympic Sport Summit held in May 2007 in Ottawa, then Defence Minister Gordon O’Connor and the Chief of the Defence Staff, General Rick Hillier announced CF Soldier On, a joint initiative of the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Paralympic Committee. It was also at this event where the transfer of responsibility to the Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency occurred.

Definition: CF Soldier On (CFSO) integrates sport, physical activity and recreation activities into the rehabilitative care of injured soldiers and members of the defence team.  The promotion of an active lifestyle is accomplished through the aim of optimizing physical and mental recovery.  For soldiers, in particular, the program will promote and optimize the return to military service or transition to civilian life. This is accomplished through close working relations with the DND/CF. 

Vision: To optimize the physical and mental function of CF personnel, CF dependents and retired CF members with a physical or mental disability by supporting their active and full participation in physical activity, recreation and sport.

CF Soldier On Fund: Canadian Forces Soldier On Fund (CFSOF) raises funds in support of our vision.  All funds raised for CFSOF are managed by CFPSA within the Canadian Forces Central Fund – the CF Soldier On Fund.

In November 2007, the Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency began accepting funds for the CF Soldier On Fund (CFSOF).  The CF Soldier On Fund continues to grow through generous donations made by Canadians, Corporate Canada, and other organizations. 

More information on the program [will be posted [/font] on the CFPSA website.

Background on Fund: The Canadian Paralympic Foundation (CPF) first launched a ‘Soldier On’ Fund in support of Sergeant Andrew McLean’s fundraising efforts in 2006 while working towards the common ‘Soldier On’ goal with the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency.  All funds donated to date, to the CPF will become part of the Canadian Forces Central Fund - CF Soldier On Fund.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

Some more recent news about the Soldier On program. The CTV link is a interview with MCpl Jody Mitic.

http://www.intelligencer.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=898264

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080208/jody_mitic_080208/20080210/

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; this is posted on the national CFPSA website under Director Military Family Services. Changes are being made to better deliver moral and welfare programs within the CF.


MILITARY PERSONNEL COMMAND (MILPERSCOM) TRANSFORMATION INITIATIVES


As some Canadian/Military Family Resource Centre (C/MFRC) staff and volunteers may already be aware, Chief Military Personnel (CMP) has undertaken a number of transformation initiatives since assuming Command. It is expected in the near future that these initiatives will have an impact on Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency (CFPSA), as well as Director Military Family Services (DMFS).

Although the transformation initiatives are not finalized or fully developed at writing, this preliminary correspondence is intended to relay what is known or can be reasonably anticipated thus far. Please keep in mind however that as the transformation objectives continue to be realized, it is possible that some elements of information relayed may potentially change again over time. To the extent possible, DMFS is committed to updating C/MFRCs as these changes evolve.

It is expected that effective 1 April 2008 CFPSA will be renamed and reorganized. The new name proposed for the organization is Director General Personnel and Family Support Services (DGPFSS). To reflect CMP's intent to have singular lines of accountability and authority, the role of the organization will expand to include responsibility for Director Casualty Support and Administration (DCSA), as well as responsibility for elements of the current Director Quality of Life (DQOL).

In response to CMP's renewed emphasis on family services and support, it is anticipated that DMFS' responsibility and authority will also expand by 1 April 2008. To that end, the responsibility for CF family policy will be reinvested within DMFS; it is planned that DQOL family policy staff will join the DMFS team to capitalize on the strengths of both.

Although change can create a level of uncertainty and a temporary bit of organizational chaos, DMFS looks forward to the changes proposed. Over time, it will streamline our effort and will allow us to move forward with clearer intent and to better effect. In our view, the ultimate beneficiaries will be the families and communities we collectively serve.

Updates (18 February 2008)

The transformation of Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency (CFPSA) was approved by Armed Forces Council on February 11, 2008. Transformation dates have changed from April 1, 2008 to May 1, 2008.

The new mandate of Director Military Family Services (DMFS), approved in principle, is “On behalf of Chief Military Personnel and through Director General Personnel and Family Support Services (DGPFSS), DMFS is the responsible authority for effective, responsive and coordinated CF family services and CF family policy”.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; Below is a link to a great article about Sgt (Ret'd) Steve Daniel. It was in the Sudbury Times and Bellville Intelligencer yesterday. As you will read Steve is one step closer to competing at this years Paralympic Games. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean  

http://www.thesudburystar.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=911936&auth=Luke+Hendry%2FThe+Belleville+Intelligencer


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

The Soldier On webpage is finally up. go to www.CFSoldierOn.ca
Pass the addy on to everyone you know so that it gets to those who may stand to benefit from it. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

This was posted on The Torch blog site today. A great read.

Tuesday, March 11, 2008
Continuing to make a difference 
We've written before about the Soldier On program, which helps disabled CF members and veterans participate in sports.

They now have a website up and running, and that's where I discovered that you can actually donate to the program if you wish. Apparently it's not a registered charity, but donations to the Crown are treated similarly for tax purposes, and you'll get a donation receipt.

For those who wonder how effective such a donation might be, consider these testimonials. Consider the experience of MCpl (ret'd) Jody Mitic, who lost both legs below the knee to a mine in Afghanistan in January of 2007:


Mitic said adjusting to his new life hasn't been easy. But Soldier On has helped him embrace his rehab, by putting him in touch with Paralympic athletes for advice when he tried out a new pair of prosthetic running legs.

"I can find someone that's done it before and say, 'Is this right, is this normal?'"

Mitic says he has considered entering some Paralympic competitions, but the question is whether he will have enough time to train to get to competition level.

"I thought about getting into the running, the sprinting, because I was always a fast sprinter. It's definitely a possibility because of the Soldier On program," he said.


And while promoting high-performance athletics isn't an aim of the program, a few of the many CF members and veterans helped by Soldier On use the program as a springboard to top-level amateur sporting endeavours. Sgt (ret'd) Steve Daniel is one of them:


Sudbury native Steve Daniel has every reason to be bitter, but today he's happier than ever.

Two years ago, Daniel was paralyzed from the waist down after a parachuting accident at CFB Trenton's Mountain View detachment.

Now he's a record-breaking athlete and is aiming for the Beijing 2008 Paralympic Games as an adaptive rower.

...

He also reconnected with Sgt. Andrew McLean, with whom he'd served in the past. McLean was a co-founder of the Soldier On program, which helps military staff, retirees and relatives cope with injury or illness through sport.

Daniel became the first person helped by the program, receiving a wheelchair in which he could play on Sudbury's wheelchair basketball team.

"It was pretty much the highlight of my week, being able to socialize with people who are in the same predicament and play basketball with them," Daniel said. "I found it very therapeutic."

Soldier On later sent Daniel and Fraser to Mt. Washington, B.C., where he spent an "invigorating" week sit-skiing.

Also on Daniel's basketball team was Minna Mettinen-Kekalainen, who had been in a wheelchair for about the same length of time as him.

Last summer, she introduced him to adaptive rowing. He trained both in an actual boat and on a rowing machine called an ergometer.

There's no water in indoor rowing: instead, competitors row on their machines, with their progress on the one-kilometre "course" displayed on video screens.

For two months, Daniel trained on his basement ergometer; he was coached by Thomas Merritt.

Daniel trained for the Canadian Indoor Rowing Championships, held Feb. 3 in Toronto. Though it would be his first national competition, he was excited because his practice times showed he had a shot at medal status in the arms-only adaptive rowing category.

He was more than ready: his gold-medal time was four minutes, 29.6 seconds - a national record for arms-only rowers.

"I was pretty impressed with myself," Daniel said with a laugh.

"Based on my time, I'll be invited to the national men's selection camp this summer to compete for a spot on the Canadian national team."


Captain Kimberly Fawcett is another CF member who has discovered how to combine both the high-performance and rehabilitative opportunities of the program well. Not only are she and fellow Soldier On participant Sgt Karen McCoy training for elite competition in seated volleyball, but Capt Fawcett's insight on the importance of Soldier On is eloquent and convincing (scroll down past the Globemaster stuff):


Fawcett lost her leg—and her 91⁄2-month-old son Keiran—on a snowy day in February 2006 after she’d pulled over to the side of the road because an accident had blocked the highway ahead. They were hit by a passing vehicle as she was taking Keiran out of his car seat.

A veteran who served in Afghanistan in 2002, Fawcett is a squadron commander at Royal Military College in Kingston, Ont. Her rehabilitation goals were to regain her level of physical fitness and stay in the Forces. “As a highly operational soldier, you want more than general function,” she says. “You want to get back to being employable, deployable and fit.”

She quickly realized the ‘standard of function’ restored in routine rehabilitation wasn’t going to help her reach those goals. Athletic ability would. So she and her trainer researched and developed a special program designed to teach herself how to run, how to jump and how to climb.

“Losing a leg is a tremendous blow to your self-esteem,” she says. Rehabilitation should return a sense of ability and restore confidence. “When you lose a limb, you build up a fear in your mind and the only way to dispel it is to get out and do different tasks.”

Not only were everyday tasks more difficult, but it was daunting to figure out what she needed to return to active service, where to find equipment to help her function at the level needed in an active command, and which department or agency offered what support.

Although she says she had support from the chain of command, it took some time before the casualty support directorate provided her with a running leg so she could take her annual physical fitness test. Ideally, Soldier On could cut through that red tape, says Lagacé. And perhaps do more.

Maybe it can even persuade more disabled personnel to return to duty.

“About 75 to 80 per cent of injured soldiers intend to take their release” after rehabilitation, says Fawcett. “Only 20 per cent or so wish to be retained.”

The time to ask a soldier to make the decision about returning to active service is not at the beginning of the rehabilitation, she says, but when the soldier has returned to functionality. “Then and only then are they in a position to make an informed choice.”


I'm sure a fellow like Fred Franks would agree with Capt Fawcett.

Those who have died in service to their country rightly demand our respect, our memory, and our solemn determination to carry on. But those who have suffered debilitating injuries deserve all that, plus one other thing: our care and support. Soldier On provides just that.
posted by Babbling Brooks at 1:27 PM


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

Here is a link to an article that is on the Army News webpage. Congratulations to the troops in Meaford who took time on their weekend to help out with the Ontario Winter Paralympic Champ.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=2526

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day everyone; here is a link to the Airforce webpage and an article about new physical fitness objectives for the CF. MCpl Mitic, Sgt McCoy and Capt Fawcett were among other CF members who attended.

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_e.asp?cat=114&id=5806

Duty With Honout
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone;

We are already 3 months into the new year and the Soldier On program continues to grow, Capt Kimberly Fawcett will be competing at the World Triathlon Champ in June as a single above knee amputee, Steve Danial (retired) has a shot at the Canadian Paralympic Team in Adaptive Rowing, Jody Mitic completed his first 5 km, Karen McCoy may be our first amputee to serve overseas! Brent, Paul and Eric attended the adaptive ski program on Mt Washington in the Comox valley. We hope to continue to bring opportunities and resources for our fellow CF members and their dependents.

Fund raising efforts are still underway and like last year St-Jean is leading the way for our grass roots drive. They have started to collect donations and hope to surpass their total of last year! (just under $13,000) Our members at North Com are once again doing the Ride the Rockies and with their American coworkers will split the donations between Soldier On and the American Wounder Warrior Fund. 8 Wing runners are competing in the Mississauga and Ottawa Marathons (doing either one not both LOL ) in support of SO. Comox is also in again this year and are hoping to surpass their fund raising total from last year as well. ( they were able to obtain a hockey sled for one of our CF members in B.C.)

Education and awareness is still the number one priority and anyone can do anything given the resource and opportunity.
"You are"
"You can"
"You will"
"We all believe"

My friend John Casey is also putting on the 2nd Annual Celebrity Golf Tourn. in support of Soldier On www.soldieron08.com

Thanks again to everyone who has sent emails to me and to those who continue to give their time and efforts.
I am always looking for more volunteers to raise awarness and funds for SO.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean  
www.cfsoldieron.ca


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;
The link below is to an article on the Canada's Airforce News page. Two of many Soldier On volunteers. Thanks Pat and Carol Monsigneur (WO) for your time and great efforts. 

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_e.asp?cat=114&id=6131

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting a few pictures of Sgt Steve Daniel (retired) from his recent participation at the National Adaptive Rowing Teams training camp. Steve is just one event away (needing to win) from a position on the Canadian 2008 Paralympic Team headed to China. The picture with Steve on the water is on his new racing boat which was purchased with funds from the Soldier On program. He has also named the boat in the programs honour "Soldier On". Steve has learned to ski, play basketball and now row with his adaptive lifestyle and the list is sure to get longer. Congratulations Steve. "Soldier On"

The second photo is of Steve doing ground training and the third shows the tech. expertise required to put these boats together for competition. Steve has many people along side to help in his pursuit and with out them it would be next to impossible to achieve certain goals. The NART team is dedicated to all the adaptive rowers in their program.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Will post them one at a time.


----------



## Takeniteasy

And the last one!! LOL


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
From Monday the 2nd June to Tuesday the 3rd of June I completed a run/walk of 172km in support of the Red Run/Walk the Highway of Heroes and the Canadian Forces Health and Fitness initiatives. Throughout the 23hrs while on my feet I was joined by many friends who kept me company. Even in the quiet dark hours of 02,03 and 0400. To those who supported me in body and in spirit "THANKYOU". 
There are many MFRC's and DGPFSS(CFPSA) events coming up in the next few summer months. If you can volunteer some of your time to strengthen our Defence Team please do.
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/corporate/NewsCentre/Support/index.asp

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to an article in the latest Maple Leaf about Sgt Steve Danial (retired).
Best of luck Steve.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/article_e.asp?id=4438

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a recent article posted on the Airforce webpage.

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/8wing/news/releases_e.asp?cat=99&id=6388

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
I have some great news to report to all who have been following this thread the past couple of years. 
First Capt Kim Fawcett recently competed at the World ITU Triathlon Champ in Vancouver and placed 3rd overall for woman with above the knee amputations. Her placing should be moved up to 2nd due to an athlete not completing the required amount of loops for the cycle portion. Congrats to Kim for a great effort.
Steve Daniel (retired) this past weekend was successful in his bid to be part of the Canadian Paralympic Team and will be headed to Beijing this September to once again represent his country on the World Stage. Congratulations Steve on a great effort. We we are all behind you and we will be watching!!

You Are
You Can
You Will
We Believe

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

The 2nd Annual Celebrity Golf Tourn was a huge success. Final total raised for the Soldier On program was $42,000!!! Thanks to an anonymous donor tripling the $14,000 raised for the day. 
www.soldieron08.com

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

19 Wing Comox;
Another community initiative in Comox being held today. Click the link below to read about Canada's own Julian Austin playing at the Whistle Stop Pub in Courtney B.C. in support of the Soldier On Program.

http://www.airforce.forces.ca/19wing/news/releases_e.asp?cat=79&id=6418

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Strike

Andrew,

There are photos on the Trenton drive from the Surf 'n Turf.  Kim was part of the RMC team and did the road bike portion.

Photos from the Limestone Tri are not yet up, but when they are I will let you know.  Damn!  Can that girl swim!  I was watching her heat in the pool.  I think she may have lapped a couple of people.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Thanks Strike;

I was getting to that one as well. LOL So much going on. The link provided is to the Contact news paper and an article on the Surf and Turf event. They also happen to collect $1500 for Soldier On with reports from the Wing Commander that a few more dollars are on there way. Congrats to 8 Wing for a very successful event and congrats to all the participants who participated. Capt Kim Fawcett can been seen just below center under the text!
http://thecontactnewspaper.cfbtrenton.com/archives/june_20_2008/page12_13_june_20_2008.pdf

Duty With Honour 
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Below is an email I sent to Glen Hooge, Kenny Shaw and Barry Vandusen owner of the Whistle Stop Pub in Courtney B.C. The link to the event held http://www.airforce.forces.ca/19wing/news/releases_e.asp?cat=79&id=6418
They raised a total of $5500 dollars for the Soldier On program.

I would like to take this time to extend a heart felt thanks to all who took time this past Friday to support  the Soldier On Program. With your efforts, lives will continue to be touched and goals will be more easily achieved. Through community events such as yours, we build stronger Canadians. I understand the time and effort it takes to put events such as these together and without volunteers non of it would be possible. Thank you!
To all with adaptive lifestyles, their families and friends and to those who support them;
    You Are
    You Can
    You Will
    We Believe

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean

Attached is a photo of the event organizers along with 19 Wing Commander Col. Fred Bigelow.
A cheque presentation will be conducted on Friday June 27th at 19 Wing Comox.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean
Soldier On Program Developer


----------



## Takeniteasy

Recent news release on 19 Wings web page. 
Once again a big thanks to those who take time to support our troops.
http://www.airforce.forces.ca/19wing/news/releases_e.asp?cat=79&id=6545

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean
Soldier On Program Developer


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

I am writing my last post as a SAR Tech and will be shortly leaving the trade (not the military) to start my new position in Ottawa as the Soldier On Program Manager. I believe that I have made the right decision in pursuing a personal support postion and am looking forward at the opportunity to make a difference each and every day.

Thanks to all who have supported the CFSOF program and to those who continue to!

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean
Soldier On Program Manager


----------



## CHIEF MILITARY PERSONNEL

Sgt McLean:

Thanks for all of your work in establishing the programme. Believe there is alot more great work that you can do at the head of the programme that will benefit many more CF men and women in uniform. Look foward to meeting you on your arrival. 

Ws


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
Here is a link to a CBC story on Steve Daniel and his road to Beijing.
http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/special_feature/road_to_beijing/a_soldiers_battle.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
The link posted is about a program called Project Healing Waters from the United States. Sgt Thompson 2 PPLI and Cpl Kozakiewicz (Koz) 2 PPCLI were the 2 Canadians mentioned. I chatted with Sgt Thompson and he said they had a great time. Soldier On provides resources for not only conventional recreational activity but for the unconventional as well.
As you read through the article you will see the effort made by those to put this together and Soldier On contributed the airfare for our guys to attend. I hope as our fund grows we can contribute even more.

To Dave and Koz thanks for your dedication and committment.

http://www.nativebrooktrout.com/features/feature9.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Recently Sgt Karen McCoy of 403 Sqn Camp Gagetown participated with the Canadian National Sitting Volleyball team in Oklahoma. They went down to gain knowledge and exp from the American National Team who are off to Beijing for the Paralympic games. Sgt McCoy had a great time and thanks everyone for their continued support of the Soldier On Program.
Without fund raising initiatives and donations we would not be able to provide these types of experiences for our athletically diverse CF members. Thanks again to all who continue to support the SO Program.
(Sgt McCoy is second from the right)

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

Between the Canadian Paralympic Foundation and the CF Soldier On Fund we have surpassed the $100,000   mark. Funds are being used as the requests come in.
Our latest benefactor will be MCpl Rickard from North Bay who will be heading on a 5 day Kayak trip in B.C. with World T.E.A.M Sports.
The organizers approached us to include a CF member with an athletic diversity and MCpl Rickard accepted. He will get some pictures and will update us on his exp. The organization teams up non diverse and diverse athletes (disabled) to come together in completing a mission. The organizers also offered the spot "all expenses paid" so we did not have to dig to deep for this trip. Along with Project Healing Waters we hope to be able to send more CF members on these trips. He will also be joined by an American service man or woman.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a picture of MCpl Rick Rickard being quickly followed by the Wing Commander of 19 Wing Comox Col. Bigelow. This years ski event will hopefully be held in Feb 09 and have between 5 and 10 CF members participating.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;  I have updated on this blog for close to 2 years now and have kept to updates and activities that have been going on across Canada with regards to Soldier On. This time my post is to get some greatly needed feedback from the Army.ca membership and guests. Here is the question/concern.

If I were to after these past couple of years tell you all that our focus from here on in will only be *Active serving members *  and that the program will no longer focus on retired what would your response be?

My position on the Soldier On program is very well documented in this blog.  

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

In the past week we have received some very heavy cheques in support of the Soldier On Fund. 25,000/20,000. We received a cheque from the Good as Gold Golf tourny for $5000 http://www.goodasgoldopen.ca/ Thanks to the Canadian National Woman's Hockey Team for that.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

I have been in Ottawa for 1 month now and am settling in my new position with the Soldier On program. We have had a basic foundation for the SO program in place for some time but had not yet developed the strategic plan which will bring this program to its full potential. CMP has given us guidance on this issue and with his instruction we will have a framework in place by October. Along with that a meeting with DVA is in the works to discuss retired members.
The program has been very successful up until now and we continue to provide financial support to those who have asked. With a strategic plan in place we can further the process of intergrating it into the mainstream culture of the CF.

We are doing the right thing.

I will be shortly posting our Key messages.

If at any time you have questions or concerns please feel free to contact me through the DIN or through Army.ca.

Once again a heart felt Thank you to all those who have given their time and efforts to help support the SO program.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting a few more pictures of our members in action.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Cpl Joedy Campbell


----------



## Takeniteasy

Mike Barnewall


----------



## Takeniteasy

Group photo


----------



## geo

Andrew,
Glad to see that things are going well and moving forward (VS being at dead stop or stuck in reverse).
While I don't wish crippling injuries on anyone... I am glad to see & hear that there is something and someone out there - looking after those unfortunate souls who were at the wrong place at the wrong time.

Best wishes

CHIMO!


----------



## Takeniteasy

A recent trip to Oklahoma by Sgt Karen McCoy with the Canadian National Sitting volleyball team.


----------



## geo

Glad to see everyone has found a way to get some pleasure back into their lives....


----------



## Strike

So Andrew,

What's the news with the Para-Olympics?  Do we have anyone competing in the summer edition or can we expect to see anyone out in Vancouver?  That sledge hockey...now that's a crazy sport.  Just what I want to do...slide around on the ice with every player carrying around stikes with spikes on the end of them.   ;D  Sure is fun to watch though.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hey Strike;
Sgt Steve Daniel (retired) will be part of our Canadian Paralympic Team in Beijing. I have included links from the Maple Leaf and CBC National News. I spoke with Steve last night and he continues to express his thanks to all who have helped him along the way. He will be leaving for Victoria on Sunday for a week of training then off to Beijing. His first race will be on Sept 9th. He is competing in the Arms only Rowing Division.
 :cdnsalute:  To all our Canadian Paralympic Team Members.

http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/article_e.asp?id=4438
http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/special_feature/archive/road_to_beijing/team_canada/a_soldiers_battle.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Two more pictures, Steve Daniel retired supporting the troops. Benson Auto Parts with their support. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
Just  a quick update on our meeting with Veterans Affairs Canada Liason Office representatives here in Ottawa. They were excited about the SO program and the potential it has regarding retired members.

Taken from our webpage:

CF Soldier On is symbolic of the women and men of the Canadian Forces.  In essence, it is the spirit of heroic inner perseverance and courage of the sailors, soldiers, airmen and airwomen of the Canadian Forces combined with the physical motion of marching forward, onward, and upward, toward the success of any given mission.

The program was created in 2007, with collaboration from the Canadian Paralympic Committee, to support the full and active participation of serving and retired sailors, soldiers, airmen and airwomen  with a physical or psychological disability in physical fitness activity, recreation or sport.  The promotion of a healthy and active lifestyle is accomplished through the aim of optimizing physical and psychological recovery.  The program will promote and support the return to military service and is accomplished through close working relations with the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Forces.

Soldier On Fund  enhances and complements, it does not replace, all other sources of public and non-public funding programs.

The CF Soldier On Fund has been set-up as a Non-Public Property fund.  Non-Public Property is established by the National Defence Act and is used for the benefit of CF members, former members, and their families.  When Canadians make a donation to the CF Soldier On Fund they are donating to the Crown.


----------



## geo

Andrew,

Given that the "Gov't of Canada workplace charitable campaign" is about to commence - have you registered the Soldier On Fund as a "Registered Charitable organisation" ?  ... Tax receipts, etc

(or is the "donation to the crown" equivalent - without the many restrictions & accounting headaches)


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi Geo;
When you make a donation to the Soldier On Fund you will be given a crown receipt for donations over $10. You can go through the website or mail your donation in if you so choose. 
Heather who takes care of all the online and mail in donations makes out a receipt and it is sent out to the doner. You then can claim it on your taxes. 
Does this answer your question.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Further to your questions;
www.cfsoldieron.ca
Will I receive a tax receipt for my donation?
Yes, you will receive a tax receipt.  Donations to the CF Soldier On Fund are receipted as donations to the Crown and are provided with tax receipts.  The tax treatment for donations to the Crown is similar to donations to registered charities.  However, there is no registered charity number for donations to the Crown.


Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## geo

Andrew,
Yeah - you sorta answered my question but, I am just wondering how I can participate in the Gov't of Canada workplace charitable campaign (Deduction at source) while, at the same time, contributing to the Soldier On program.

(might suggest that, using the deductions at source - you'd possibly receive and continue to receive more $$$ for your programs)

CANADIAN FORCES PERSONNEL SUPPORT AGENCY does have it's own Tax number (118885755RR0001)
just want to know that, if I send you some $$$ from each pay, you guys should get it...


----------



## Takeniteasy

You bring up a very good point with regards to the CWC's that will shortly be starting up. There have been other inquiries regarding your question and I will look for someone to give me an answer to that. 

I did have one Chief state to me that he would like to include this into the CWC but because it was not a charity they would first achieve their goal of 100% for CWC and anything over and above the 100% would be donated to Soldier On. Not sure if that can be done but others are trying to figure out ways. They would also advertise their intent to do that.

More to follow.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## geo

Andrew.... not sure what they are talking about WRT achieving their 100% goal.
A dontaion is a donation.
The donor is the one who makes a choice.

Might I suggest you find our ASAP how to get monthly deductions into your cashbox... vs someone else's.


----------



## Timex

Andrew, I'd like to echo Geo's sentiments as well. I'd take the opportuntiy to donate using the CWC if it were available.


----------



## Takeniteasy

I chatted with the accounting office reps here and the only way you could have a monthly deduction would be from your personal bank account and not through the CWC. They have a form to facilitate that type of request from this end and you would receive a Crown Tax receipt before the end of the tax year. 

Best answer as of now. I will keep you posted if there are any changes.

Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## geo

FWIW, I consider that a bogus answer.
You know what they propose will not be done by the average individual... 
Donations that you could get... won't be obtained.  Will other agencies benefit - am not certain


----------



## Takeniteasy

Geo;

I have just received the form "Non Public Property (NPP) Payment Deduction Authorization". On this form it states the NPP Outlet (Soldier On Fund) and the SO Account Number. The person would fill it out like any other deduction with a void cheque and the money would be directed to the fund specified when set up. 
You can always call me at 613-816-3200 or email at McLean.AC@forces.gc.ca if you would like to discuss further.

Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
MCpl Rick Rickard recently travelled to Vancouver Island with World T.E.A.M sports on a kayak trip. Here is a link to an article written about the trip. Rick is sending me pictures shortly and I will post them here once I have received them.
http://www.27east.com/story_detail.cfm?id=163393

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Recently a LCol. from the British army contacted us about a British program called "Battle Back", he told us that it was somewhat inspired by both the American Wounded Warrior and Canadian Soldier On programs. I have attached a recent article about their similar type program in the U.K.
There are some very good opportunities that have been presented by them and one is a D-Day Memorial bicycle ride across northern France. The dates are for late May 2009. I will be sure to pass on the info once more has come our way.

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/TrainingAndAdventure/NewHelpForWoundedSoldiersInBattleBackToFitness.htm

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to the most recent article on Steve Daniel (retired) he is now in China and rowing on the lake getting ready for his races starting on the 9th. At the end of the article is an audio link with pictures. You will notice in the pictures the very large support our troops ribbon on his racing shell. Good luck Steve.
http://www.northernlife.ca/News/Sports/2008/090208-paralympicsTOP.asp?NLStory=090208-paralympicsTOP
 :cdnsalute:

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Strike

Andrew,

Any idea if Steve is going to have a blog going or if we can contact him via e-mail to send our encouragements?

Strike


----------



## Takeniteasy

Strike;
I am not sure if CBC will have an athletes blog on their site much like the one for the Olympics. I know that Steve has access to the internet and is loading pictures on his facebook profile. (steve daniel) I have his personal email but am not comfortable listing it on here. I will be chatting with the Paralympic committee public affairs to see if they have a means for us to send messages to a blog site. Will let you know soonest.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Strike; here it is.

The Canadian Paralympic Committee has a "Wish Good Luck" to a Canadian Paralympic athlete page. You can scroll down on the athlete tab and find his name. He is listed as Steven Daniel. And for the selection of sport they do not have his discipline- Adaptive Rowing listed yet. I would suggest in the Message title block putting "Adaptive Rower".

There is a committee member in Beijing who prints out all the messages and delivers them to the named athlete.
I am sure Steve would love to hear from members of Army.ca.

http://www.paralympic.ca/page?a=2152&lang=en-CA

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
Attached you will see pictures of MCpl Rick Rickard's recent kayak trip. I posted the article link a few days ago here.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Andrew, 
thanks for sharing all this info here. If it appears that not many post, and therefore are not interested, I would submit that most are like myself and don't want to spoil this wonderful thread with mindless drivel-type posts.

Please keep it coming.
Bruce


----------



## Strike

Andrew,

Have to agree with Bruce.  Those pics are awesome by the way.  Especially the last one.  That would have been a nice trip to be on.  Beautiful waters.


----------



## George Wallace

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Andrew,
> thanks for sharing all this info here. If it appears that not many post, and therefore are not interested, I would submit that most are like myself and don't want to spoil this wonderful thread with mindless drivel-type posts.
> 
> Please keep it coming.
> Bruce



One only has to look before clicking on this subject:  Views    10246    (as of this second).


----------



## Takeniteasy

Just in;
Received this photo today. Our former CDS with Haley Wickenheiser. Thanks again to the Canadian Woman's Hockey team and all the volunteers and participants of this years Good as Gold golf tourney.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; Beijing 
Steve Daniel finished 4th in the semifinal race so he will be rowing in the B final for international placing. In a short few months Steve has been able to reach the world stage in arms only rowing. He has achieved the gold medal in family and character and serves Canada proud. Congrats Steve on your success.
 :cdnsalute:
Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## geo

Congratulations on all the hard work & dedication Steve

Good luck in the semis

CHIMO!


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

The Army Run is fast approaching and I believe they will reach their max of 6000 runners, yesterday they had 5700 registered. 

Maj. Bruce Henwood (retired) and his son will be travelling from Calgary to participate in the 5km, he is not sure how fast he will be but is very much looking forward to being part of the celebration. I have attached a link to an Army News article which gives some background on his career and who he is. I was on tour with Cpl Schovanek and think of him often when dealing with the Soldier On Program.
http://www.army.dnd.ca/LF/English/6_1_1.asp?id=183
http://cavunp.ab.ca/EventsArchive/Event%2020_HenwoodPresentation/Henwood%20presentation.htm

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## The Bread Guy

Didn't know if you'd share this one, so I thought I would - well done!

_Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act._

*Sergeant on a roll with first-ever Army Run*
Donna Casey, Sun Media, 19 Sept 08
Article link

 He probably could do the half-marathon without breaking a sweat but Sgt. Andrew McLean knows the five kilometres he'll cover this Sunday in the first-ever Army Run will be a one-of-a-kind experience.

McLean will park himself in a wheelchair and roll along side his friend Master Cpl. Paul Franklin, who lost both legs to a suicide bomber in Kandahar in 2006.

Franklin has warned McLean, a multiple winner of Ironman competitions, that wheeling the 5K at the inaugural Army Run event will feel like a marathon for his torso.

"He said he would tape my legs to the chair," said McLean with a laugh of participating in the downtown run Sunday.

"I'm going to be there with Paul and I'm going to be there with 6,700 other runners. We'll be feeding off each other," said McLean of joining Canadian Forces members from across the country.

 Event organizers have been overwhelmed by registration for both the 5K and half-marathon which sets off at the Cartier Drill Hall Sunday morning.

Modelled on the U.S. Army Ten Miler and the Marine Corps Marathon in Washington, the run is designed to connect Canadian troops with other Canadians.

'A BIG THANK YOU' 

 "It's about supporting the Canadian Forces, supporting the troops but also giving a big thank you to the Canadian public," said McLean.

The run is also a fundraiser for the Military Families Fund and Soldier On, a program McLean co-founded to help injured soldiers resume a healthy lifestyle.

Other injured soldiers will also lace up for the race, including Cpl. Shaun Fevens, who survived a bomb blast a year ago in Afghanistan that killed six fellow soldiers.

The 25-year-old Halifax native plans to run the 5K with his physiotherapist.

McLean said participants, including civilians who make up two-thirds of those registered, will be buoyed by the energy of the event.

"It's a show of unity throughout all the commands," said McLean of the strong showing among army, navy and air force ranks, including Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Walt Natynczyk and Defence Minister Peter McKay.

"In the end, all of our jobs go right back to the soldier standing in the front lines," said McLean.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Thanks Milnews.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

The Army Run was a great success and many of our injured were able to attend with either a family member or fellow unit members. The tally for money raised for both the Military Families Fund and Soldier On is not yet in but I am told it was passing the 20,000 mark 2 weeks ago. Will update everyone as soon as I get the total. Link provided is from the Ottawa Citizen today. Congratulations to all who participated and a huge thanks to the organizers and volunteers who made it happen.
Pte Rob Webster who sustained a C-2 cervical spine fracture was also on hand from Toronto, CMP presented him with a Toronto Maple Leafs jersey signed by names like Johnny Bauer, Wendal Clark, Daryl Sitler and 30 other Leaf greats!!  Do not have to be a Leaf fan to know what that shirt means to a fan.
 :cheers:

St-Jean recruit school instructors also were on hand in strength and pride, their team was named after 5 injured soldiers Sgt McCoy, Cpl Fevens, MCpl Franklin, Pte Webster and Capt Fawcett. They also brought a heavy cheque of 4500 for Soldier On bringing their total to date to just over 18,000 donated to SO. 

Lots of pictures to follow and I will post a few once I receive them.

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=97e71333-98f3-4b2c-a587-193aa481927a

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; attached are two photo's or Pte Rob Webster PPCLI (Edmonton) with the Leaf's hockey jersey and some Army Run Bunnies!! Rob's trip to Ottawa was coordinated by many both from the Canadian Forces and the Civilian Health Services, a big thanks to all of them for their hard work and commitment for making this happen for Rob. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Photo of the cheque presentation by St-Jean Recruit School. MCpl Franklin, Capt Fawcett center and the CDS is just off to the side. 
$4500. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

With his permission (MCpl Paul Franklin) letter written to St-Jean;

To the students at St Jean, As you move through the different levels of training you will always look back at these moment of your training here at St Jean. You will grow to realize that there was a before St Jean and an after....you will change and as you go to the various trades and qualifications your time at St Jean will be one of remembrance. Canada is a warrior nation that has gone to war every 60 years or so. From the British landing on the Queen Charlotte Island by boat (arguably the first sea borne invasion in North America), traversing the great prairies by land before there were roads and even before rail, the more common known wars of Korea, WW1 WW2, etc...... we have fought these wars with our fire team buddies beside us and with the knowledge that we have won every war we have ever fought. When Quebec city was about to be overrun by the Americans the local citizenry stood up and said no....and side by side with our British allies we fought off soldiers that were battle hardened from the war of independence and with our small band of volunteers we won the day. The Germans called our volunteer force of the Canadian Army their most hated enemy. Storm troopers they called us. The Taliban wonder why a country with no colonial past, no reason to be in Afghanistan is there. They see us fight and they are scared....and the Afghan Army know that when they are about to be attacked that we as Canadians don't run to our armoured vehicles but that we grab a shovel and dig in. Side by side. St Jean has trained soldiers to fight on every battlefield and you will see your comrades do amazing things. You too may do amazing things. But it is based on the training you get here; this is the first step into making truckers, infantry , medics, airmen and even special forces. Listen, read and learn. Take in what these instructors say and do....they recently ran a race where over $18000 was raised for Soldier On.... a program that is designed to help wounded and injured soldiers. That kind of leadership and fortitude is what you would look up to...... The true heroes are not just the ones that fight the Taliban, being wounded and still carrying on but being a true hero is one who looks at what others need and then stepping up and doing what is right. These are true heroes. The teams that ran for the wounded, ran for the injured and ran for the fallen are those heroes. Thanks  

 

EDIT: changed the letter colour from red to yellow as it was just about impossible to read. Bruce


----------



## Takeniteasy

Army Run


----------



## Takeniteasy

Pte Rob Webster and MGen Semianiw after receiving the TML's jersey. Sorry Sens,Cal,Edm,Van and Montreal fans but Rob and I still Be-Leaf. LOL  (Army Run Sept 21st 2008)

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

Rick Mercer was recently in Beijing and his show tonight will feature Canadian Paralympic athletes. Tune in to watch.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
Here is another start line photo from the Army Run. In the front you see Cpl Mark Fuchko The Kings Own Calgary Regiment (Royal Canadian Armoured Corps) and along side him is Capt Lisa Francis. (CF Physical Rehabilitation Program)

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; 
I am attaching a picture of MCpl Paul Franklin and his new One-Off mountain hand cycle, these are custom built and in the past 10 years only about 110 have been produced. Each one is specific to the individual and it allows them to access the trails. Paul had it built and the price was $5500. (titanium) Donations made to the Soldier On Fund allow us to continue to keep smiles on faces. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On 
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

I thought about starting a different topic for this post but in the end decided to post here because it relates to my mission with regards to the Soldier On program. 
October 2nd 1998: Lest We Forget Labrador 305

Capt Peter Musselman 33
Capt Darrin Vandenbilche 33
MCpl David Gaetz 37
MCpl Glen Sinclair 36
Sgt Jean Roy 34
MCpl Darrell Cronin 32 
Together they have 12 children, 5 were married and Darrin was engaged.

My first mission as a Sar Tech was with Jean and Darrell, I remember looking out the Team Lead spotter window and seeing this 600 foot tanker in the middle of the North Atlantic going up and down the waves, I cant remember the sea state but it was raining and that ship was heaving. On board a crewmen was experiencing stomach pains so we hoisted down mid ship. Darrell in his joyfull  Newfoundland tone looked at me and said " buddy this looks dangerous you think your up for some cod" I laughed and he said lets go.

Without Regard For My Personal Comfort Or Self Advancement, To The Best Of My Ability And To The Limitations Of My Physical And Psychological Endurance, I Solemnly Pledge To Make Every Effort To Return To Safety, Those Victims Of Disaster Entrusted To My Care By The Assignment Of The Mission To Which I Have Consented. Those Things I Shall Do:
"That Others May Live"

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

CDS General Walt Natynczyk and MWO Carol Monsigneur at the awards ceremony following the Army Run.

Army News photo.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Attached are a couple of pictures of MS Eric Payne (retired) who now works for VAC in Charlottetown. He is also on the organizing committee for the World Sledge Hockey tourn that will be held in PEI. His sledge was purchased with money donated to Soldier On.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Jody Mitic and Mike Barnewall at the St Partick's Day Run in Toronto. Funds raised went to the St. John's Rehab Hospital. Final total $50,652 and MCpl Mitic's team raised $41,600 of that. Congrats to all. A very proud run through the streets of Toronto for the Royal Canadian Regiment.

Second picture is of Fiona and Enrique Stevenson who travelled from Edmonton to participate in the Army Run, they also brought along $1000 dollars worth of donations from family and friends for Soldier On and the Military Families Fund. Paul Franklin accepting the donations. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
Here are a couple of links to articles on Sgt Steve Daniel (retired) and the Comrades Motorcycle Club in Sudbury.
The Comrades MC is a new club in the Sudbury area who are retired CF members. Thanks for your support CMC.

http://www.northernlife.ca/News/Lifestyle/2008/101608-motorcycleTOP.asp?NLStory=101608-motorcycleTOP
http://www.northernlife.ca/News/Sports/2008/101608-stevedanielTOP.asp?NLStory=101608-stevedanielTOP

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

I have copied and pasted a recent CANFORGEN with regards to Administrative Reviews on Medical Employment Limitations. (AR/MELS)
Make note of the last sentence.

CANFORGEN 187/08 CMP 080/08 141648Z OCT 08
USE OF MEDICAL RISK MATRIX FOR AR/MELS
UNCLASSIFIED


REFS: A. RECORD OF DECISIONS, AFC 10 SEP 08 
B. DAOD 5023-0 UNIVERSALITY OF SERVICE 
C. DAOD 5023-1 MINIMUM OPERATIONAL STANDARDS RELATED TO UNIVERSALITY OF SERVICE 
D. CFP 154, ANNEX D, APPENDIX 1 
E. DMCA WEBSITE 



THE PRINCIPLE OF UNIVERSALITY OF SERVICE (U OF S) HAS BEEN AND REMAINS THE CORNERSTONE OF ALL ADMINISTRATIVE REVIEWS ON MEDICAL EMPLOYMENT LIMITATIONS (AR/MEL) DECISIONS. IN RECENT YEARS SUSTAINED RESEARCH IN OCCUPATIONAL MEDICINE HAS MADE POSSIBLE THE DEVELOPMENT OF RISK ASSESSMENT MATRICES WHICH IDENTIFY RETURN TO WORK POSSIBILITIES FOR EMPLOYEES WHO HAVE ONGOING MEDICAL CONDITIONS AND FOR WHOM THE PROBABILITY OF RECURRENCE OF A MEDICAL CRISIS IS LOW. THESE MEDICAL RISKS CAN BE ESTIMATED BY COMBINING KNOWLEDGE OF THE PROBABILITY OF AN EVENT OCCURRING WITH KNOWLEDGE OF THE LIKELY SEVERITY OF THE OUTCOME 


AT REF A, ARMED FORCES COUNCIL (AFC) GAVE APPROVAL FOR USE OF A CF MEDICAL RISK MATRIX. THE INTENT OF THE CF MEDICAL RISK MATRIX IS TO BALANCE AN ACCEPTABLE LEVEL OF RISK TO THE HEALTH AND SAFETY OF THE CF MEMBER WHILE CONSIDERING THE EFFECT ON THE OPERATIONAL MISSION. THE MATRIX PROVIDES A BETTER ASSESSMENT OF THE ACTUAL EMPLOYABILITY AND DEPLOYABILITY OF CF PERS WITHIN THE ASSIGNED MELS AND CONFIRMS WHETHER A MEMBER MEETS THE REQUIREMENTS OF U OF S. FOR MEDICAL CONDITIONS CHARACTERIZED BY PERIODS OF TIME WITH FEW OR NO SYMPTOMS, INTERRUPTED BY EPISODES OF RECURRENT SYMPTOMS, DIRECTOR MEDICAL POLICY (D MED POL) WILL ASSIGN A LEVEL OF RISK AS SET OUT IN THE MATRIX. DIRECTOR MILITARY CAREERS ADMINISTRATION (DMCA), AS THE APPROVING AUTHORITY FOR AR/MELS WILL THEN USE THIS INFORMATION TO MAKE THE CAREER DECISION 


WHERE CF PERS ARE SUFFERING FROM MEDICAL CONDITIONS CHARACTERIZED BY CONSTANT OR FREQUENTLY REOCCURRING SYMPTOMS THAT PERMANENTLY PRECLUDE THEM FROM MEETING ANY OF THE U OF S MINIMUM OPERATIONAL STANDARDS OUTLINED AT REF C, ASSIGNMENT OF A LEVEL OF RISK IN THE ESTABLISHMENT OF MELS BY D MED POL WILL NOT BE NECESSARY SINCE MEMBERS IN SUCH SITUATIONS ARE PERMANENTLY IN BREACH OF U OF S REQUIREMENTS. D MED POL WOULD NOT NEED TO PROVIDE A RISK ASSESSMENT ON THE CONDITION OF AN INDIVIDUAL WHO, FOR INSTANCE, SUFFERS FROM CHRONIC BACK PAIN AND IS UNABLE TO PASS THE CF EXPRES TEST OR WEAR PROTECTIVE GEAR 


A REVIEW OF MELS FOR CF PERS CURRENTLY SERVING ON A PERIOD OF RETENTION IS BEING UNDERTAKEN SO AS TO DETERMINE IF THE CF MEDICAL RISK MATRIX CAN BE APPLIED ACCORDINGLY, WITH PRIORITY GIVEN TO THOSE SCHEDULED FOR RELEASE ON OR BEFORE 1 JUN 09. IF AFTER REVIEW OF THE MEDICAL FILE IT IS DEEMED THAT THE RISK MATRIX WOULD APPLY, NEW MELS WILL BE ASSIGNED. DMCA WILL REVIEW THE MELS AND IF APPLICABLE, INFORM THE MEMBER THROUGH THE C OF C THAT UNLESS OTHERWISE DIRECTED OR MELS WORSEN, THE AR MEL DECISION WILL BE CHANGED TO INDICATE THAT THE MEMBER WILL BE RETAINED WITHOUT CAREER RESTRICTIONS AND NOT MEDICALLY RELEASED 


THIS NEW APPROACH TO ASSESSING CERTAIN MEDICAL CONDITIONS DOES NOT COMPROMISE U OF S BUT IS RATHER A METHOD OF APPLYING THE U OF S PRINCIPLE BASED ON THE MOST RECENT MEDICAL PRACTICES, KNOWLEDGE AND RISK MANAGEMENT COMBINED WITH INDIVIDUAL ASSESSMENT. THIS USE OF THE MATRIX WILL CONFORM TO REFS B AND C AND WILL ALLOW THE CF TO RETAIN MANY EXPERIENCED PERS WHO, DESPITE THEIR MELS, ARE NOT ONLY CONSIDERED A GREAT VALUE TO THE ORGANIZATION, BUT ARE EMPLOYABLE AND DEPLOYABLE 


SIGNED BY MGEN W. SEMIANIW, CMP


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to the latest Casualty Admin. Manual dated May 2008.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/centre/engraph/coverpage_e.asp?subject=1&docid=21

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

The Soldier On program is looking at conducting a fitness and sports camp in Kingston the first week of December. 

SOLDIER ON FITNESS AND SPORTS CAMP

1.	THE CF WILL CONDUCT A SOLDIER ON FITNESS AND SPORT CAMP FROM 1 TO 5 DEC 2008 AT CFB KINGSTON.   THE CAMP IS FOR SERVING INJURED SERVICE MEMBERS, WHO HAVE UNDERGONE AN AMPUTATION, HAVE A SPINAL CORD INJURY, ARE VISUALLY IMPAIRED OR HAVE ANOTHER FORM OF PERMANENT DISABILITY. 

2.	THE OBJECTIVE OF THE CAMP IS TO PROVIDE INJURED SOLDIERS WITH PRACTICAL KNOWLEDGE AND EXPERIENCE in PHYSICAL FITNESS AND SPORT PROGRAMS.  PHYSICAL FITNESS TRAINING AND SPORT HAVE BEEN SCIENTIFICALLY PROVEN TO CONTRIBUTE TO GREATER LEVELS OF STRENGTH, CARDIO RESPIRATORY FITNESS, AGILITY, BALANCE AND COORDINATION, ALL OF WHICH will CONTRIBUTE TO OPTIMIZING the FUNCTIONAL INDEPENDENCE OF INJURED SOLDIERS.         

3.	COMMANDING OFFICERS ARE REQUESTED TO FORWARD THE NAMES OF INTERESTED INJURED SOLDIERS TO DGPFSS ATTN: GREG LAGACE AT 613-996-6444 OR LAGACE.GM@FORCES.GC.CA NLT 14 NOV 08. 

4.	THE CAMP WILL ACCOMMODATE UP TO 15 INJURED SOLDIERS. IF THERE IS SUFFICIENT INTEREST, A SECOND CAMP WILL BE OFFERED EARLY IN THE NEW YEAR. FURTHER DETAILS WILL FOLLOW. COSTS FOR THE PARTICIPANTS WILL BE BORNE BY DGPFSS. 

5.	 MORE INFORMATION ABOUT SOLDIER ON CAN BE FOUND AT www.CFSoldierOn.ca



SOLDAT EN MOUVEMENT – CAMP DE CONDITIONNEMENT PHYSIQUE ET DE SPORTS 

1.	LES FORCES CANADIENNES (FC) TIENDRONT UN CAMP DE CONDITIONNEMENT PHYSIQUE ET DE SPORTS DU 1ER AU 5 DECEMBRE 2008 A LA BFC KINGSTON DANS LE CADRE DU PROGRAMME SOLDAT EN MOUVEMENT. CE CAMP EST DESTINE AUX MILITAIRES BLESSES ACTIFS QUI ONT SUBI UNE AMPUTATION OU UN TRAUMATISME MEDULLAIRE, QUI SONT AVEUGLES OU QUI ONT UN HANDICAP PERMANENT.   

2.	CE CAMP VISE A OFFRIR AUX SOLDATS BLESSES DES CONNAISSANCES ET UNE EXPERIENCE PRATIQUES LIEES AUX PROGRAMMES DE CONDITIONNEMENT PHYSIQUE ET DE SPORTS. LES ETUDES SCIENTIFIQUES DEMONTRENT QUE L ENTRAINEMENT PHYSIQUE ET LES SPORTS CONTRIBUENT A ACCROITRE LA FORCE, LA CAPACITE CARDIO RESPIRATOIRE, L AGILITE, L EQUILIBRE ET LA COORDINATION, TOUS DES FACTEURS QUI FAVORISENT L AUTONOMIE FONCTIONNELLE DES SOLDATS BLESSES.          

3.	ON DEMANDE AUX COMMANDANTS DE FAIRE PARVENIR LES NOMS DES SOLDATS BLESSES INTERESSES AU DGSSPF, A L ATTENTION DE GREG LAGACE AU 613-996-6444 OU A LAGACE.GM@FORCES.GC.CA AU PLUS TARD LE 14 NOVEMBRE 2008.  

4.	LE CAMP PEUT ACCUEILLIR JUSQU A 15 SOLDATS BLESSES. SI CE CAMP SUSCITE ASSEZ D INTERET, UN DEUXIEME CAMP AURA LIEU AU DEBUT DE LA NOUVELLE ANNEE. D AUTRES DETAILS SUIVRONT. LE DGSSPF ASSUMERA LES FRAIS DE PARTICIPATION A CE CAMP.  

5.	POUR DE PLUS AMPLES RENSEIGNEMENTS SUR LE PROGRAMME SOLDAT EN MOUVEMENT, VEUILLEZ VOUS RENDRE A   WWW.CFSOLDIERON.CA.   

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all, I have attached a few pictures from my recent trip to Korea to compete at the World 24hr Running Champ. it was not a great day of running for me but non the less I was there and finished.The day before the event Team Canada visited the Korea War Museum and I had a couple of pictures taken at the Hall of Honour. I read through quiet a few names and James Allen and Jack Riddle were two that I remembered for the run the next day. (516 Canadian names on the wall and there were 1558 battle casualties) 
http://www.korean-war.com/canada.html

We Will Remember Them

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Picture.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Most recent CANFORGEN

CANFORGEN 202/08 CMP 086/08 301335Z OCT 08
SPECIAL ADVISOR FOR THE ILL AND INJURED
UNCLASSIFIED



I AM PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE APPOINTMENT OF CAPT KIM FAWCETT AS SPECIAL ADVISOR TO CMP ON CF INJURED AND ILL PERSONNEL ISSUES. THE ROLE OF THE SPECIAL ADVISOR IS TO PROVIDE SITUATIONAL AWARENESS TO CMP ON THOSE ISSUES AFFECTING OUR INJURED AND ILL PERSONNEL 


CAPT FAWCETT WILL BE AN ACTIVE PARTICIPANT WITH VETERANS AFFAIRS, CF MEDICAL SERVICES, CF REHABILITATION, DCSM, CASE MANAGEMENT, SISIP, AND DGPFSS IN EMERGING, DEVELOPING AND FUTURE POLICY DISCUSSIONS AFFECTING THE RETENTION, TRANSITION AND CARE OF INJURED AND ILL CF PERSONNEL. SHE WILL ALSO ESTABLISH A CF PEER SUPPORT NETWORK THAT WILL SERVE CF PERSONNEL WITH MODERATE TO SEVERE PHYSICAL INJURIES 


CAPT FAWCETT WILL ASSUME THE ROLE OF SPOKESPERSON FOR SOLDIER ON, THE UMBRELLA INITIATIVE THAT COVERS ALL THOSE CF PROGRAMS AND SERVICES THAT ASSIST IN THE CARE OF INJURED OR ILL CF PERSONNEL MEMBERS 


SIGNED BY MGEN W. SEMIANIW, CMP


----------



## Takeniteasy

Capt Royer from 19 Wing Comox sent me the following text and picture. Thank you to the Silver Totems OT hockey team for their continued efforts to support the Soldier On Fund and the CF.



The 19 Wing Silver Totems Old Timers Hockey Club held their 13th Annual Sports Camp at Glacier Gardens from the 17th to 23rd of August 2008 for one hundred young people of the Comox Valley ages 7-14.  While many in the Valley may think the Camp is subsidized by CFB Comox, it is interesting to note that the Camp is in fact funded strictly from player registration fees, and staffed by military members volunteering their own off-duty time.  Profits are used by the Totems throughout the season to offset the operating costs of the team, such as team jerseys and tournament entry fees.
Naturally, anything on this scale is preceded by months of behind the scenes work, and a flurry of meetings by the organiser’s, the 19 Wing Silver Totems. Lesson plans were built up, scheduling was finalised, the Admin Order was done up, jerseys were ordered and the final registrations were processed. In what has become an annual event, the Silver Totems volunteered to paint lines over a three day period at Glacier Gardens.

On Sunday the registration process was finalised, parents were given instructions, and children were fitted for jerseys before going out for a light skate, where the levels of students could be assessed by our coaching certified staff. On Monday the camp began, consisting of power skating, hockey fundamentals (on and off ice training), a tour of the Wing and various other recreational activities (swimming, soccer, ball hockey). Most students were particularly impressed with seeing an Aurora aircraft up close, and arguably, loved their time spent in the pool more than the ice time! Each day began at 0 Dark 30 for some groups, and continued to 1700 hrs. Parents were delighted with the results as the three age groups played a final intra-squad game on Saturday 23rd Aug. 

The team agreed to match the $170 collected from the Saturday 50/50 draw’s for a total of $340 to once again contribute to the Soldier on Fund. This program will assist in the rehabilitation, through sport, of our wounded and injured CF members. The hockey club takes great pride in supporting this cause to help soldiers with disabilities strive to reach new goals.The team would like to thank all those who made the Camp such a success, especially 407 Sqn, 442 Sqn, and Wing ATC.  We would also like to express our appreciation to the 19 Wing Commander, his staff and supervisors, and in particular the Fitness Sports & Recreation team for their outstanding support.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Attached is a picture from a recent article in the Petawawa Post. On the right is Cpl J.C. Gauthier (son Chris in the chair) with Mark Reinert Pet. Civic Centre Manager along with Pet. Minor Hockey President Colleen Huckstep. Cpl Gauthier saw a need for a safe means to move a injured child or adult should the need arise. The chair was donated by the Pet. Minor Hockey Association and the Pet. Skating club.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

I recently visited the Casselman Medical Cadet Corps #2804 ( http://www.armycadethistory.com/Cadet%20Corps%20DB/db_cc_2804.htm) to do a presentation on Soldier On. I was scheduled to speak for about an hour and ended up staying until the end of the evening to help the CO do some promotions. I showed the March 2007 TSN episode Bell Spirit of the Game "Soldier On" to start followed by a pp presentation of pictures. At the end they presented me with their corps coin. I was also introduced to Sgt Norman Bedard (retired) who was key in starting up the Casselman Corps in 2004. A very interesting fact about him is that he was in Vietnam as a Canadian CF member. I asked how many Canadians were there with him at the time and his recollection was around 160 both field officers and support trades. During this week of Remembrance I will be thinking about Sgt Norman Bedard and all those other Canadians who have served in areas not so well know. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

CANFORGEN 206/08 CMP 087/08 041334Z NOV 08
SOLDIER ON FITNESS AND SPORTS CAMP
UNCLASSIFIED



THE CF WILL CONDUCT A SOLDIER ON FITNESS AND SPORT CAMP FROM 1 TO 5 DEC 08 AT CFB KINGSTON. THE CAMP IS FOR SERVING INJURED SERVICE MEMBERS, WHO HAVE UNDERGONE AN AMPUTATION, HAVE A SPINAL CORD INJURY, ARE VISUALLY IMPAIRED OR HAVE ANOTHER FORM OF PERMANENT DISABILITY 


THE OBJECTIVE OF THE CAMP IS TO PROVIDE INJURED SOLDIERS WITH PRACTICAL KNOWLEDGE AND EXPERIENCE IN PHYSICAL FITNESS AND SPORT PROGRAMS. PHYSICAL FITNESS TRAINING AND SPORT HAVE BEEN SCIENTIFICALLY PROVEN TO CONTRIBUTE TO GREATER LEVELS OF STRENGTH, CARDIO RESPIRATORY FITNESS, AGILITY, BALANCE AND COORDINATION, ALL OF WHICH WILL CONTRIBUTE TO OPTIMIZING THE FUNCTIONAL INDEPENDENCE OF INJURED SOLDIERS 


COMMANDING OFFICERS ARE REQUESTED TO FORWARD THE NAMES OF INTERESTED INJURED SOLDIERS TO GREG LAGACE AT DGPFSS, BY PHONE AT 613-996-6444 OR BY E-MAIL AT LAGACE.GM(AT)FORCES.GC.CA NLT 14 NOV 08 


THE CAMP WILL ACCOMMODATE UP TO 15 INJURED SOLDIERS. IF THERE IS SUFFICIENT INTEREST, A SECOND CAMP WILL BE OFFERED EARLY IN THE NEW YEAR. FURTHER DETAILS WILL FOLLOW. COSTS FOR THE PARTICIPANTS WILL BE BORNE BY DGPFSS 


MORE INFORMATION ABOUT SOLDIER ON CAN BE FOUND AT WWW.CFSOLDIERON.CA 


SIGNED BY MGEN W. SEMIANIW, CMP


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good Day to all;
> 
> I recently visited the Casselman Medical Cadet Corps #2804 ( http://www.armycadethistory.com/Cadet%20Corps%20DB/db_cc_2804.htm) to do a presentation on Soldier On. I was scheduled to speak for about an hour and ended up staying until the end of the evening to help the CO do some promotions. I showed the March 2007 TSN episode Bell Spirit of the Game "Soldier On" to start followed by a pp presentation of pictures. At the end they presented me with their corps coin. I was also introduced to Sgt Norman Bedard (retired) who was key in starting up the Casselman Corps in 2004. A very interesting fact about him is that he was in Vietnam as a Canadian CF member. I asked how many Canadians were there with him at the time and his recollection was around 160 both field officers and support trades. During this week of Remembrance I will be thinking about Sgt Norman Bedard and all those other Canadians who have served in areas not so well know.
> 
> Duty With Honour
> Soldier On
> Sgt Andrew McLean



The third picture is of their visit to the HMCS Charlottetown this summer.


----------



## Takeniteasy

In the next few months their will be a few different initiatives to raise funds for the Soldier On program all involving CF members and extream sports.

1. LS Jean-Paul Richard who is presently in St-John's Newfoundland in school will be starting his huge goal of tackling the 7 Summits, he will be starting with Mt. Aconcagua in South America (Dec 2008). He is working hard both in school and keeping his love of extreme sports alive and well. I have attached a link to a recent article featuring his plans. He will be self supported and hopefully with a few sponsors will be able to offset some of his out of pocket costs. Thanks for your time and great efforts J-P. Soldier On 

2. LCol O'Keefe will once again accept the challenge of the World's most daunting cycling race the RAAM. ( Race Across America) In 2006 he became one of only a handful of cyclist to complete it as an Official Finisher. (11 days 5 hours) His long storied athletic career is impressive and no doubt second to non when it comes to pushing ones self to the limits and beyond. A crew of CF members has once again assembled to provide support for his attempt and I know he would be the first to acknowledge their tremendous work in achieving his mission to once again complete and improve on his previous time. Soldier On 

3. And I will be heading to France in May 2009 to compete in the Surgeres 48hr World Running Champ. Only 12 men and 12 woman are invited to this event from around the world. 48 hours of running will be a task but it is doable. I will no doubt be in the best shape of my life for this event and will need to be most importantly at my best mentally LOL. I will not be alone in this however and will draw on those who support me. 

I will post a few pictures of LS Richard and LCol O'Keefe in the future and will update you on their progress. 

 I will do my best to post all the great initiatives that have been going on and are planned for the future.I just heard of one lady selling Christmass ornaments outside the HairForce barber shop in Winnipeg for Soldier On, thank you. Hopefully I will get some more info on that.

We continue to receive donations and in the past few months have received many in Honour of our fallen. The time and efforts by both CF members/family and friends as well as CF supporters has been tremendous and I would like to extend a heart felt THANK YOU to all. I will do my best to post all the great initiatives that have been going on.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Update to yesterdays post, J-P Richard and his bid for the 7-Summits and his efforts to raise awareness and funds for Soldier On.
http://today.mun.ca/news.php?news_id=4199
Jean-Paul Richard [jeanprich@gmail.com]

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

MCpl Jody Mitic will once again be participating in the St Patrick's Day 5km run in Toronto 2009. He has a Facebook group called "Jodys Next Step!!" His goal for 2009 is to raise 100,000 for the St John's Rehab Hospital/Foundation. Continue the great work Jody. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; a few things have been going on this past week. MCpl Jody Mitic was on Mike Duffy Live on CTV, great work Jody.

And another CF member representing like we only can Sgt Edith Scott of 17 Wing Supply & Food Services in Winnipeg. She has taken the time to put together 850 of these little CF members for Christmass tree decorations. She choose this year to donate part of the proceeds to both Soldier On and the Canadian Wounded Warriors funds. There are 19 different kinds in this picture. Sgt Scott has a long history of doing this and chooses different charities each year to contribute to.

Thanks for your time and great efforts Sgt Scott  

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Strike

Those are awesome!  Any idea how someone from outside Winnipeg can get a few of those?


----------



## Takeniteasy

Yes she mails them out, you can find her on the DIN. I have ordered all 19. I will send her an email to see if she does not mind me posting  her email addy on here.


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good Day to all; a few things have been going on this past week. MCpl Jody Mitic was on Mike Duffy Live on CTV, great work Jody.
> 
> And another CF member representing like we only can Sgt Edith Scott of 17 Wing Supply & Food Services in Winnipeg. She has taken the time to put together 850 of these little CF members for Christmass tree decorations. She choose this year to donate part of the proceeds to both Soldier On and the Canadian Wounded Warriors funds. There are 19 different kinds in this picture. Sgt Scott has a long history of doing this and chooses different charities each year to contribute to.
> 
> Thanks for your time and great efforts Sgt Scott
> 
> Duty With Honour
> Soldier On
> Sgt Andrew McLean



Sgt Edith Scott's home email is  noscott[AT]mts.net

Just changed the @ symbol so she doesn't get 'harvested'.
Bruce
Thanks Bruce.
Sgt Scott sent me this regarding her soldiers, with her permission:
"A Soldier for Your Christmas Tree"

	Each year I like to make crafts to support a charity, last year it was the Salvation Army's Adopt a Family Program.  This year 2008 with troops deploying from Shilo and knowing the challenges these men and women would be facing, I wanted to do something and decided that I would support the "CF Soldier On" and "Wounded Warriors Fund" from my sale of Christmas tree ornaments. 

As a member of the CF, and employed at 17 Wing Winnipeg Air Mov Section, the deploying troops from Shilo departed though our terminal.  They may not be my brother, sister, son or daughter but they are a fellow member of the Canadian Forces.  For every soldier that went through the Air Mov Section's door to board the aircraft a small prayer was said, and through out the past year as I worked on the ornaments in the evenings another prayer was said to bring them home safe.  

	This was not an original idea of mine; I first bought my soldier at a craft sale when posted to CFB Suffield in 1995.  Every year when hanging my ornaments on the Christmas tree, I think how much I cherished that ornament and thought that maybe someone else too would enjoy "A Soldier for your Christmas Tree".


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

In Sept I was asked to speak about the Soldier On program and my role in developing the awarness at an ACE (Advocates for Communittee Education Conference) in Trenton ON. The Committee is made up of people who have an intellectual disability and their mission is to bring awarness and inclusion to their communities. Angela Clark of Community Living Campbellford/Brighton asked me to speak and wanted a motivational type style, being one of my first planned speeches I was very nervous but quickly settled in and chatted away for about 20 minutes followed by many questions concerning the CF and Soldier On program. The toughest question being "can someone with an intellectual disability join the CF" I answered fairly and without BS.
I recently received a few pictures from that day and wanted to post them.
www.communitylivingcampbellford.com
I had a great time and the members were very friendly and receptive. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Army News has posted a six part interview about Soldier On that took place during Army Week here in Ottawa, Lt Mailloux and Greg Lagace are interviewed at NDH
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_5.asp

Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
CTV Ottawa has a 3 part series that started last night called Soldiers Stories. Last night was the first episode with Cpl Shawn Fevens. Along with a written article there is a 4min news storey. Check it out at this link.
http://ottawa.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20081115/OTT_soldiers_part_one_081115/20081117/?hub=OttawaHome

On another note Sgt Karen McCoy, MCpl Jody Mitic and Sgt Steve Daniel (retired) will all be attending the Canadian Forces Sports Awards in Ottawa this coming Saturday. They were chosen for the Honourable Mention category. Congratulation's 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

St-Jean recruit school was at it again this past Friday (21st) check out the poster attached. Mustache shaving fund raising event. $1445.00 dollars raised and a few SMajor's upper lips exposed. LOL Their contributions to date are priceless when considering education and awareness raised, and now exceed $20,000 in funds donated. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Further to my last post;

1. MWO P. Monsigneur
2. Group Photo of all SM and the SCWO and CO
3. LCol Whelan.


----------



## Takeniteasy

One last post of the day;

Today a Toronto Maple Leaf Great ( Hall of Famer) took out time from his travels to visit Pte Rob Webster (PPCLI) in Toronto today. Chatted and signed a few auto's for him over a 40 min period. Will not be any pics posted but I am sure if you are a hockey fan (Leaf fan) like Rob is you know what it meant.
For those who do not know- Johnny Bower is ex military (PPCLI) way back in the 40's. Still has his army issued goalie pads from his service years.( Hall of Fame wants them put he won't give them up)
Thanks Mr. Bower for taking time to visit one of our-your brothers.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Link to IRUN magazine. MCpl Paul Franklin is on the cover and did an interview for the pub.
http://www.irunnation.com/issues/article.php?id=120&intIssueID=6

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

I will be headed to Kingston ON tommorrow for the Soldier On SportFit camp. Monday night is the meet and greet for all participants followed by 3 days of sport/fitness activity. We have 10 injured/ill/wounded CF members participating from across Canada. We will have a number of SME's on hand from CF Rehab/PSP and Canadian Paralympic coaches,trainers and athletes. Running,swimming and cycling will be the 3 main fitness activities with a couple of paralympic sport intros. We will all get a chance to try out sledge hockey with some of our very own Gold medal winners from the Canadian National Mens sledge hockey team. (the last time Hockey Canada participated they handed out Canadian hockey jerseys so I hope the same happens this time)
We will also be going over protocol modification*** having your pers docs indicate that you can perform your annual PT test in a different way for short. ( I will post at a later date the steps required for this process as many do not know or understand the process)

And finally with the weather moving in our first couple of days may be limited to only a few participants due to driving and flying conditions. Non the less we are moving forward and taking small steps towards improving the system.

Thanks again to all who continue to support. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

For the past few months there has been a Teddy Bear going around some of our military communities. Cpl Smiles (pics attached) is the brain child of Anna Lopes. (www.milliondollarsmiles.ca) I first read about her bears in the Toronto Sun and thought that it would be a good idea to raise some happiness and funds for one of our CF families. So I called her and Cpl Smiles was enlisted into the CF. He skipped basic and went straight into operational action visiting various CFB Trenton units including Health Services,CMED, Fire Department, 424 Sqn, Air Force Museum and the local MFRC. As well he spent many nights at home with both civilian and CF members. His mission was to get 100 hugs along with a few donations. He brought along a journal for those to write in and add pictures. He made it to Ottawa where he spent some time with Chief of Air Staff personal, DFIT and many DGPFSS staff and families. Late November he received his 100th huge and had received with it a total of $645 dollars. Anna Lopes employer DST Output Canada Markham Ontario matched those funds to bring the total to $1300 dollars. ( Anna rounded it up with a final 10 dollar donation) Now Cpl Smiles along with his journal (filled with pictures,stories and special notes) and the $1300 dollars will be off to a CF family with a special needs child. Sandy from the Military Families Funds is making the arrangements now so that Cpl Smiles makes it to his new home and family before Christmass.
I have attached a few photo's of many that we have in the journal.

Have a safe journey home Cpl Smiles.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## geo

Great initiative Andrew
Giant teddy with a big heart & a fat wallet going to a special needs family

Excellent!  

BZ

CHIMO!


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; 
Just a quick update on our recent activities with the Soldier On program. Last week in Kingston we conducted the SO SportFit camp that had 9 CF members from across Canada participate along with local and national PSP staff, Canadian Paralympic Committee National athletes, coaches and managers from various sports. The 9 participants were very motivated to achieve the best possible outcome for the week and they provided continued feedback and thoughts on how we can better the program for the future. Aside from the sports and fitness focus, friendships and peer support were instrumental in its success. 
Army News was there for the week and documented with video and still photo's that will come out early next year. They will provide us with some still shots that I can post on here at a later date but the end product is what we can look forward to watching.

There was one incident ( ok maybe a couple  ) that elevated heartrates and MCpl Rick Rickard provided a great show as he took the turn in the field house at about 30km an hour on a 3 wheel recumbent road cycle. Needless to say he did not make it. With track rash and a little sore he carried on. (Rick is a single above knee amputee who has been in the CF 20years post accident)  the picture attached is a similar style type cycle he was on just to give you an idea.

Just received this picture of MCpl Rick Rickard. We did not have climbing on the agenda (Kingston wall was closed due to exams) but were there is a will there is a way. Some of the participants ventured to the local climbing gym and had fun doing some top roping.Thanks to all who helped put this together.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## simysmom99

That's awesome Andrew!  I look forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi again; I have attached info regarding the 3rd Annual Vancouver Island Society for Adaptive Snowsports. They have room for between 12 and 15 participants. (active and retired CF members)

Duty With Honour


----------



## The Bread Guy

Way to get mentioned in today's Globe & Mail (.pdf permalink if G&M link doesn't work).......

*Passing the torch*
Elite wheelchair and Paralympic athletes are scouting rehab wards, schools and malls to encourage the next generation to give their sports a try
Hayley Mick, Globe & Mail, 12 Dec 08


> ....Across the country, elite wheelchair athletes such as (Shayne) Smith are scouting rehabilitation wards, school gyms and malls for quadriplegics and amputees, urging them to give a try to wheelchair and Paralympic sports such as basketball, rugby, sledge hockey and curling.  Their efforts are key to their sports' survival .... _Last week, more than a dozen soldiers injured in Afghanistan travelled to a Kingston military base, where they were put through fitness drills and introduced to sports such as sledge hockey. The pilot program, a partnership effort between the military and Canadian Paralympic Committee called Soldier On, aims to keep soldiers fit enough to stay in uniform_ ....


----------



## Takeniteasy

Recent letter from the Vancouver Island Society for Adpative Snowsport.


December 16, 2008
Hi,

I am forwarding to you a short information sheet on the aims of our Learn to Ski Festival, for injured serving and retired CF Veterans, to be held on Mount Washington http://www.mountwashington.ca/on Vancouver Island, from February 01 to 07 2009.

Who are we?

	The Vancouver Island Society for Adaptive Snowsport (VISAS) is a volunteer group with 80 Alpine, Nordic, and Snowboard Instructors, many of them retired military, and all of them dedicated to “bringing the mountain” to people with disabilities. We are a non profit organization focused on providing Nationally Certified Snowsports Instruction to physically or mentally challenged person.  

Why a Veterans Program?

	A few of us volunteer a week every spring in Aspen Colorado to work with American Disabled Veterans in a DVA sponsored Winter Sports Clinic . http://www1.va.gov/vetevent/wsc/2007/default.cfm  There is a transformation that occurs here so often that it seems commonplace. Men and women, often with extraordinary injuries, discovering on the snow, that they still have it. In September 2006 those instructors who have attended this event decided to put thoughts into action and began initiatives to put our own program into place.

Will it work for you?

	Most certainly it will! Our program has about 600 student visits a year. Head injuries, amputees, paraplegics and quadriplegics, ,blind skiers, all participate in our program. It is very rare that they do not accomplish something, and it is rarer still that these accomplishments are not deeply meaningful to them. We have seen peoples lives changed in the course of a few sort days!

How do we do it?

	We have specialized equipment galore. Sit-skis and Bi-skis if you cannot stand, a  Slider if you need help standing, outriggers to support you if you are an amputee; Blind guides to get you down the hill. Our aim is to safely provide you with a challenge, and to share the sports we love.

What is provided?

	In fact almost everything is provided. Mount Washington Alpine Resort will donate all of the rental equipment, full use of their facilities and provide a deep discount on the passes. Our Society, VISAS will provide qualified instructors and all adaptive ski equipment.  Transportation to and from the hill, your lift passes and a daily lunch are all provided.

Who pays for this?

This year the entire cost of this event is being covered by two wonderful organizations. As you are aware, Soldier On, http://CFSoldierOn.cawill cover the cost of Airfare for you and your traveling companion, accommodations and meals not covered by the Festival. The Wounded Warrior, http://woundedwarriors.ca/ program has generously offered to cover all the costs relating to the skiing event itself. Ski passes, bus transportation and banquets etc.

Veteran Participants.

After a small step the last couple of years, 3 amps last year, we have decided to undertake a Veterans only Festival for those wishing to expand their horizons and challenge themselves on the slopes. We offer instruction in downhill, snowboard and Nordic skiing

Following is a brief outline of the event Feb. 01 to 07 2009

-Arrive Comox airport on Sunday 01 Feb. 
We are served by Westjet and Air Canada, Westjet has direct connections from the East though Calgary. Air Canada connect through Vancouver. Try to be here in the afternoon if possible. You will be met by our instructors and transported to the hotel.

-Sunday evening, we will transport everyone to a local hall for a meet and greet banquet.
At this time you will also be fitted for any adaptive ski equipment you may require.

-Monday morning a bus will pick you up at 0815 and transport you from the hotel to Mt. Washington resort. We will finalize equipment needs and begin your experience at 1000.
 Instruction is daily from 1000 to 1200 a break for lunch and instruction from 1300 to 1500. The bus will depart approx 1615. Free evening.

Tuesday through Thursday, same routine.

Friday is the same routine in the morning and in the afternoon we will have a small race course set up so you can amaze yourselves and others with the progress you have made during the week. The bus may depart a little early that you may get rested for the evening Awards Ceremony and banquet with your friends, family, instructors and invited guests.

Saturday, we will transport you back to the airport to say our Farwell


Contact Us.
Website:  Visasweb.ca
Email:
Glen Hooge –   colleenandglenatshaw.ca  Ph. 1-250-339-5128
Bob Hodgson – curlewatshaw.ca               Ph. 1-250-339-6833
Sgt Andrew McLean- mclean.acatforces.gc.ca Ph. 1-613-816-3200 (SO Fund Manager)
If you decide to attend the program we will send you an application form and other information relating to the event.
Hope to see you on the hill
Cheers
Glen Hooge


----------



## simysmom99

Paul had such a great time at this event last year!  I will be joining him so I can finally learn how to snowboard as well.  I look forward to the challenge!


----------



## Takeniteasy

It only gets better; I am presently starting to put together a summer 2009 outdoor adventure week in Alberta that would have the participants white water rafting, climbing, diving, water skiing and archery just to name a few. Plans are in the prep faze but will post more as some of the details come out. I hope to bring in volunteers from across the elements to staff and participate along side.

We are also planning on another Soldier On SportFit camp out West sometime in March/April and once we have the details a CANFORGEN will be released.(more notice this time) The most recent one was a huge success and the participants had great suggestions to make it an even greater event.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; I recently spoke and visited Hebert Chretien of http://www.freedomatdepth.ca/ ( former PM's son) in Gatineau. Their mission is:
"To train people with disabilities to the point where they have the ability and the confidence to participate in scuba diving, a sport many people, including many people with disabilities, think out of reach." Hebert has over 30 years exp. in the diving world and is a world  leader in instruction for person's with a disability.

I also spoke with Charles Petersen of http://www.freedomswings.ca/fw/. Their mission is similar:
"Our program strives to improve the quality of life of persons with disabilities by providing a physically and intellectually exciting and challenging introduction to flight." 
MCpl Paul Franklin went on one of their Freedom Flights here in Gatineau and had a great time.

Two examples of opportunities that exist outside the traditional sports offered to those who have an adaptability.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Article in New Brunswick Telegraph Dec 17;

IDNUMBER  200812170024 
PUBLICATION:  New Brunswick Telegraph-Journal 
DATE:  2008.12.17 
SECTION:  News 
PAGE:  C9 
BYLINE:  MARY-ELLEN SAUNDERS TELEGRAPH-JOURNAL 
COPYRIGHT:  © 2008 Telegraph-Journal (New Brunswick) 
WORD COUNT:  641 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Family heading to injured soldier's side; Recovering Private from St. Stephen is lone survivor of explosion that killed three Canadians in Afghanistan

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The family of Pte. Christopher Deering, who was seriously injured by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan on Saturday, was scheduled to leave for Germany early this morning to be at his side. 

"This morning we got a call from the doctor who is handling Christopher's case in Germany and he spoke to us and recommended we go over and be there for Christopher," Greg Deering, the soldier's father, said Tuesday afternoon. 

Deering, 20, of St. Stephen, was the only survivor when a roadside bomb ripped through a Canadian military vehicle in southern Afghanistan. 

Three Canadian soldiers, Cpl. Thomas James Hamilton, Pte. Justin Peter Jones and Pte. John Michael Roy Curwin, were killed in the explosion. Their bodies were returned to Canada on Tuesday. 

The four men, based at CFB Gagetown, were responding to a report that an improvised explosive device was being planted on the highway, which runs from Kandahar City all the way to the border of Helmand province, when their vehicle hit an explosive device. 

Greg Deering said his son was initially listed in fair condition but has since been listed in serious or very serious condition after internal injuries were found at the hospital. 

Deering was flown from Afghanistan to Landstuhl, Germany, where he is being cared for by an American medical team. 

"The way they are speaking to us, they expect recovery but at the same time they are suggesting we should be there," Greg Deering said. "They are not telling us anything for certain." 

Greg Deering said the family is experiencing all kinds of emotions as it prepares for the trip. The family members are worried, he said, and also feeling a sense of relief that they are going to be able to see Christoper and be with him. 

Greg Deering said he, his wife, Patricia Deering, and their two sons, Jeremy, 24, who lives in Ottawa, and Nicholas, 21, who lives in Fredericton, will be going to Germany as a family to help Christopher with his recovery. 

"Normally the protocol is to have the parents go, but these three boys are very, very, very close and we made the case that it would be to his benefit that these two go and the military agreed," Greg Deering said. 

Lieut. (Navy) Brian Owens, who is with public affairs at CFB Gagetown, said he was unable to confirm the condition or name of the injured soldier. 

"We have certainly gone through a rough time here," Owens said. "It's never easy. "¦ Certainly when any soldier gets injured we wish them a speedy recovery and do everything possible to insure they get proper treatment and get back on their feet as soon as possible." 

Greg Deering said the family has not been able to speak to their son because he has been given sedatives to "quiet his body and put him in an induced coma. 

"He is a very strong person. He excels at everything and he strives for his best and he was in very good shape and good spirits," the father said. 

"We just want to get Christopher back home. We believe that he will fully recover." 

The senior Deering said his son is an athlete and was offered scholarships to universities across Canada to compete on their wrestling teams. After one term at the University of New Brunswick, his son left school to pursue his calling of joining the armed forces. 

Greg Deering said his son has always been drawn to the comraderie and challenges of the military. 

Christopher Deering left for his first tour in Afghanistan in September and was due back in February. 

"He looked forward to going to Afghanistan. We, as parents, were filled with worry and apprehension, but he felt confident and trained hard and had very good comrades with him and felt that this is what he was called to do," Greg Deering said. 

"There was never a moment when he was in contact with us when he ever had any apprehension. All of the calls and emails were very positive." 

The father said the last time they heard from Christopher was Nov. 30, when he sent an email chatting about the weather and the food. 

The senior Deering said the family is grateful to have received emails and letters of support from people in their community and across the country. He said the general outpouring of love and support has been amazing. 

"We are very hopeful that things are going to be fine with Christopher and everything is going to be OK," the father said.


----------



## simysmom99

As many of us know first hand, Landstuhl is a fantastic facility.  I heard from the manager of Fisher House that we had another family heading to Germany.  Of course she gave no details of who they are, but I know that they will be well taken care of and embraced by those wonderful people there.
Safe travels to the family and may God give the all strength to move forward.


----------



## Takeniteasy

As promised a few pictures from the recent SO SportFit Camp. Pics taken by Sgt Pascal Nobert Army News.


----------



## Takeniteasy

And 2 more. the cool graphics belong to Cpl Lafleur.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; 
I would like to share with you a letter from Constable Stave of the Toronto Police Services.


 Hello Sgt. Mclean,

I am contacting you once again to update you on our event.

A small group of us celebrated our annual event on Friday, December 8th '2008. It was sad news to us to learn that we had just lost 3 of our finest soldiers on that day.

So while we are deeply saddened by the news, and further saddened, that only just a few days later, we would learn that we lost yet another 3 brave soldiers in the same area - we continue to remember these individuals, and the great contributions and ultimate sacrifice they have made, while representing us to the world with such great courage, dignity, and purpose. 
These individuals have demonstrated to the world the great character, honour, and principal that we strive for as a nation and as individuals. And further, the resolve of these men and women with their willingness to rush to the aid, and provide assistance to those in need no matter the challenge and certain obstacles. This being said, is why I and my peers could not be any prouder, and can only say with great reverence, that we are honoured to be represented by these individuals.

On behalf of my peers I would also like to extend our wishes and thoughts to all the men and women serving abroad - our thoughts, prayers, and thanks are always with you, and especially during this holiday season, and we are forever grateful.

While we were only able to raise a small sum this year - we will none the less forward our small contribution with thoughts for those fallen recently and their families.

I will be forwarding a cheque for $700, and a copy of the donation list from businesses that require a receipt (see attached).

I would also like to recognize the contributions from other donators who did not require a receipt, and they are:

Marriott Toronto Downtown Eaton Centre, Toronto, Ontario Delta Grandview Resort, Huntsville, Ontario The Lakeridge Golf Club, Broklin, Ontario Big Daddy's Crab Shack & Oyster Bar, Toronto, Ontario Lonestar Texas Grill, Toronto, Ontario Mr. Greeks Restaurant, Toronto, Ontario

In the new year we hope to begin planning our fundraising efforts much sooner, so we can make larger contribution next year.

To date we have raised $2200, this includes our contibution from last year - we hope to double that next year.

We wish you and all the men and women of our Armed Services a healthy, happy and safe Holiday Season and New Year.

Regards,

A Grateful Citizen of Canada,

Constable Arland Stave #8812 
Toronto Police Service 

A heart felt thanks to all Emergancy Service Workers.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all; here is a link to an Army News video storey on the Army Run.
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?FlashEnabled=1&id=3113
And another on Cpl Fuchko of Calgary.
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=2813

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

I would like to share with you all a recent msg that Jody sent out on his Facebook group "Jodys Next Step" I know not everyone is on Facebook so I thought to post it here. His email is very well put and to the point.
 :cdnsalute:
Hi all
Jody here. Just wishing you all happy holidays and asking you to stay safe. On Jan 11 it will be two years since I lost both legs below the knee but I was serving our country and it comes with the job description. But land mines aren't the only way to lose body parts.

An amputation can happen in many ways. When I was in the hospital I met people that had lost legs in car accidents and arms to electricity. A good friend lost a leg and almost the other when she was hit by a car and pinned in between that one and hers. Another woman I met lost a leg to a fire in her home. Another fellow lost both above the knee to a fire after a car accident. And one good friend lost a leg and an arm in a motorcycle accident. These are just to name a few.

Point is be careful at all the parties and don't drink and drive. And not just your car. Don't drive a sled or a quad or even your snow blower if you've had to much holiday cheer. Its not worth it. Never mind what you might do to yourself. Think about everyone else who would be affected. I want to see you all safe and sound after the holidays and ready to help out with the 5km anyway that you can! 

So from Aylah (who is three months today), Alannah and myself Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! I know it will be for me.

JODY

Duty With Honour


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting a link to the British version of Soldier On- Battle Back. We have been chatting with LCol Hargreaves of BB and we look forward to doing some joint events together in the future.
http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/AboutDefence/WhatWeDo/TrainingandExercises/BattleBack

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; check out this link to  British Limbless Ex-Servicemens Association.  
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/appeals/indy-appeal/epic-voyage-of-the-veterans-1128210.html

Duty With Honour  
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a letter from the MND posted on our forces.gc.ca site.

Minister's Letter
Letter of response to the Ombudsman
December 19, 2008

Ms. Mary McFadyen
Interim Ombudsman
National Defence and Canadian Forces
100 Metcalfe Street
12th Floor
Ottawa ON K1P 5M1

Dear Ms. McFadyen:

Thank you for sending me your report on the state of mental-health services at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Petawawa.  I appreciate the opportunity to read the report in advance of its official release.

Since the report encompasses a number of concerns regarding the care and treatment of military members and their families, I have asked the Chief Military Personnel to review the document and provide me with his assessment.

One of my priorities is to ensure that our Canadian Forces members receive the best care possible.  In that regard, Canadian Forces Health Services is implementing an ambitious and innovative healthcare reform process aimed at providing a patient-oriented health service to better meet the needs of our Canadian Forces members and their families.  But there are challenges that we must cope with, such as attracting medical care providers in the regions.  The Department of National Defence is now examining other staffing and care delivery strategies to address the situation.  These challenges are shared by the civilian healthcare sector.

I am pleased to report that a Joint Personnel Support Unit will be established at CFB Petawawa and in other locations throughout the country.  The Department of National Defence-Veterans Affairs Canada Centre for the Support of Injured Members, Veterans and their Families ensures the coordination and facilitation of standardized, high-quality, consistent care and administrative support during all phases of recovery, rehabilitation, and reintegration – on return to service, or transition following release – for all injured and ill Canadian Forces members and veterans, their families, and the families of the deceased.  As for the services of our chaplains, these are valuable and contribute to the care of our military families.  I support the notion of providing the resources required for high-quality chaplain services for our Canadian Forces members and their families.

The report has been reviewed, and you will find, enclosed, the departmental responses to the report.

Once again, let me thank you for the opportunity to review the report prior to its official publication.

Sincerely,

Peter G. MacKay


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; I hope everyone had a great holiday season.  On Feb 1st CF members both active and retired will gather on Mt Washington for the Canadian Forces Veterans Learn to Ski Week. I have provided the link to the VISASS calender web page, scroll down to the bottom of the page to view what the Veterans Ski week is all about. The Canadian Wounded Warriors Found has also made a kind donation in order to help out with costs during the week. 
http://www.visasweb.ca/events-calendar.php

Happy New Year to all.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

I would like to give you a quick update on some recent fundraising events that took place;

MCpl David Hutchings (Princess Louise Fusiliers) headed a Halifax Armouries fundraiser. They raised a total of $1100 in Honour of Cpl Shaun Fevens and split the total between Soldier On and Fisher House in Landstuhl Germany.

Janice Voth volunteer editor of the newsletter "Vision" which is  put out by the Military Christian Fellowship of Canada made support our troops towels and a recipe for SOT cookies.  They included this in their winter issue along with our weblink. She sold the ones she made at their meeting and donated the money to the SO Fund.

The recent Toronto Police Service fundraiser was supported by a few local business that I would like to mention, Marriott Toronto DT, Delta Grandview Resort Huntsville, The Lakeridge Golf Club Broklin ON, Big Daddy's Crab Shack and Oyster Bar TO, Lonestar Texas Grill TO and Mr. Greeks Rest. TO.
We also received many personal donations over the holiday season and I would like to take this time to thank everyone who continues to support the program.

THANK YOU.
Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

I just received this update from Kingston. Sgt Scott Milne of Kingston suffered a severe spinal cord injury during a hockey practice, He is heavily involved in the Kingston community as a Volunteer Firefighter and hockey coach just to name a couple. He has a blog called Scott's blog and you can read updates on what he is up to. They have also posted an upcoming fundraiser for the family on Feb 14th.

Here is an email sent from Maj Chris Catry of Kingston to be distributed widely:

Base Comd, BCWO, CFBK Staff Principals: 

As you're aware, Sgt Milne was seriously injured in a hockey practice on 31 Oct 08.  He was rushed to KGH and put on life support and had no movement from the neck down as he suffered damage to his spinal cord at the 4th cervical vertebrae. Currently, he has shown some progress, but remains in ICU.  Up to date progress is detailed at the blog at:  http://scottmilne.ca/blog1.php  He has managed to sleep an entire night without breathing support and has wiggled fingers/toes, all of which are good signs. 
As Sgt Milne will require extensive rehab in the coming months, a ctte comprised of Queen’s University (Kirsty’s {Sgt Milne's wife} employer), 2 EW Sqn (Sgt Milne's unit), Kingston Fire Department (Sgt Milne is a Chief of a Volunteer Fire Unit), Kingston Area Minor Hockey Association (Sgt Milne is a coach and their 3 sons all play hockey), friends and family will host a "Milne Family Fundraiser Dance and Auction" on Saturday, February 14, 2009 at the Ambassador Conference Resort from 8:00 PM – 1:00 AM.  The band ‘Stay Tuned' will be playing
The encl provides info on acquiring tickets and info on donating auction items.  Might provide a nice option for a Valentine's night out and in support of an injured soldier and his family.  Plse distr widely and consider attending!

C.K. (Chris) Catry  

Best Wishes go out to Scott and his family.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day again; I have some personal accounts from CF members who have received funding from the Soldier On program, I will post them with their permission on here in the next couple of days. I will start with Sgt Karen McCoy's letter.

What Soldier On has meant to me

In the beginning, the sole purpose of my fitness training was to keep me in shape, both physically and mentally. Once being introduced to the Soldier On Program my outlook changed, drastically.  

In May 2007 I was introduced to Paralympics, thanks to a Soldier On sponsored symposium. Along with fellow injured soldiers, I was given the opportunity to participate in various Paralympic sports. I was truly in awe of the capabilities of the individuals showing us ‘their’ sports. Wheelchair Basketball and Tennis, Sitting Volleyball, Sledge Hockey and Running were but a few demonstrated during a weekend in Ottawa.  We participated with these excellent Canadian Champions and learned the power of sports. I came back from that weekend with goals that far outreached my previous ambitions prior to losing my leg to cancer: One day I was going to participate in the Paralympics.

Along with Capt Kim Fawcett, I was invited that summer by Phil Allen of Volleyball Canada, to participate in training camps with the Canadian Men’s National Volleyball Team in Edmonton.(We are in the grassroots for this sport in Canada.) This was an experience of a life time and training was second to none.  These highly motivated athletes taught us to reach for the stars. Through the power of sport all was attainable.  Fortunately for Kim and I, we attended the last two camps prior to their departure to their very first international competition in Rio de Janeiro. Unfortunately there are not enough females participating to make a team of our own, but the time will come when this will be a reality. So put the word out there that we are looking for civilian and military ladies to participate in this energetic sport.  

This has not impeded my goals.  I am presently learning to run on my Cheetah prosthetic so I might someday have the opportunity to run or participate in other sports in the Paralympics.  There is a lot to learn with this new tool but thanks to Soldier On, I get the opportunity to participate in training camps with other soldiers in a similar situation and with the same ultimate question:  “Now that I have the tools, how can I utilize them?”  
These ‘Soldier On’ sponsored activities allows us to share with each other what works for us and what doesn’t.  All of us always use the opportunity to develop our new skills and learn challenging physical fitness training programs from experienced PSP staff and physiotherapists. This helps improve our overall strength and cardio so our goals are more attainable. In my opinion, the networking developed with other soldiers with “Diverse Abilities” is one of the hidden highlights of this Soldier On sponsored training camps. 

I do not know where I would be today with my rehab if it were not for these dedicated individuals and the power of sports. 
Thank you and “Soldier On”.

Sgt Karen McCoy
Aviation Technician
403 (Hel) OT Sqn Gagetown

She is on our banner 3rd picture playing basketball.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a letter from Sgt Steve Daniel (retired)

I started rowing last summer immediately after the Paralympic Summit. I started on the water in a doubles boat, but was not able to manage due to lack of trunk strength. In December 07, I began training arms-only on the  rowing ergometer as part of the Rowing Canada monitoring program. I was assessed as an Arms-only rower at the Canadian Indoor Rowing Championships and was able to set the arms-only record at that competition. Based off my indoor performance, I was invited to the NART training camp this past April to start my on-water singles training.

My routine since training camp has consisted of getting on the water as much as possible. Over the last few weeks I was training on the water 4-6 days a week. I would also do core and strength training as part of my program a couple times a week. My average on water work out is about 6 km and I've logged close to 100km since getting on the water in April.

My accident happened on June 30th, 2005. I was a candidate on a Military Freefall Parachute Instructor Course near Trenton, ON. On my second jump of the day I had a hard landing in which I shattered my T-11 vertebrae and was paralyzed instantly.

I served 14 years as an Infantryman in the Royal Canadian Regiment and retired as a Sergeant in 2007. During my years of service I completed 4 tours of duty; Croatia 1994, Bosnia 1998 and 2000, Afghanistan 2003.      

I truly enjoy being able to spend time with my family. During my military service, I spent many months at a time away on tour or attending courses, which is very hard on a family. My goal now is to live a balanced life and enjoy being a father and role model to my 5yr old son Owen. Sport is important to me because of the challenges it provides, and I would like to pursue rowing and possibly other adaptive sport at a competitive level in the future.

I am currently in school taking Business Administration, but would like to pursue a Degree in Sport Administration after I graduate from College next year. My aim is to work towards furthering sport for persons with disabilities in my local area as a way of staying active and healthy.

Physical fitness has always played an important part of my life, but as a person with a Spinal Cord Injury, it is difficult to find ways in which to stay active without the proper resources. Soldier On has played a key element in my rehabilitation by introducing me to examples of individuals who have excelled in sport despite their disabilities. The program has also provided me with the tools (equipment) to pursue both recreational and competitive sport, so that I may fulfill my own aspirations of staying healthy and challenging myself to be competitive as a disabled athlete.

Steve  

Duty With Honour    
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

A letter from MCpl Rick Rickard;

When I was first invited to the Learn to Ski Festival, I was very excited. As the days went by bringing me closer to the departure date. My anticipation grew every day. When my wife and I arrived at the Airport on 06 Jan we were heart broken to find out that there were no flights leaving North Bay that day and probably not the next day either due to the unexpected warm weather creating a major fog belt. Realizing the Airport Shuttle would not get us to Toronto in time for the flight, I called MCpl Rioux, 2IC of 22 Wing Transport, at 05:00 in the morning asking if there was anything he could suggest. Knowing what this trip meant to me and the Soldier on Program, MCpl Rioux volunteered to get up and drive me to meet my flight in Toronto. MCpl Rioux managed to get me to the terminal in time to make the flight to Vancouver. We later learned that the North Bay Airport was not reopened for flights until sometime Thursday. If it was not for MCpl Rioux's extreme flexibility to give up his time on a Sunday to ensure I made my flight I would not have been able to attend this awesome festival and experience the amazing opportunity to once again ski down a mountain.

	The Learn to ski Festival was the greatest adventure I have ever had. Being an Above knee Amputee for almost 20 years I have not attempted to ski since before my accident. Glen Hooge and all the volunteers of the Vancouver Island Society for Adaptive Snowsport are amazing. The teaching Techniques that they used are second to none. They managed to teach me to three track in a matter of hours that I was confident enough to attempt a trip down the beginners hill. Assisting me to graduate to the Eagle lift that took me 6000 feet up the mountain. The adrenalin rush that I had as I watched the lift take me higher and higher up the mountain knowing that I had the ability to once again after 20 years ski down a mountain feeling the fresh powder and wind in my face was something I never thought I would feel again in my life. Thanks to you and the Soldier On Program you made me realize that there is a lot that injured Soldiers can still accomplish and succeed at. This trip and opportunity that you and all the members of The Vancouver Island Society for Adaptive Snowsports gave me has made a drastic change in my life. With my pending release getting closer and closer I was not sure what I wanted to do with my life or a second career. This opportunity to go to Mount Washington and learn to Ski again as well as seeing the kindness and support that all the instructors had, let alone the cheers of joy and accomplishments that the students made during this week has changed my life for ever. It has allowed me you finally see what I want to do upon leaving the Service. I want to get involved with the local adaptive Ski Program and find a job either working with disabled children or Veterans. I also want to add the Importance of having my wife attend to assist me as well as enjoy my accomplishments was priceless. Over the last year or so MCpl Paul Franklin, MS Eric Payne, ret. And I have become friends trading off amputee secrets and accomplishments. Seeing how my spouse and Eric's Spouse got along and be able to trade off information of what each has gone through themselves, made me see how important it is to include the spouses in theses ventures as well. It gives them an excellent opportunity to network and realize that they are not the only ones going through this ordeal and they have a lot of support out there as well as we do. I would like to strongly suggest that this Learn to Ski Festival be done again, but with a much larger group of injured Service Members and their spouses.

	In closing I want to thank you again and volunteer in assisting you in any way you may need in the future with the Soldier on Program. 

Chimo
B.F. Rickard
Rick
MCpl B.F. Rickard

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Letter from MCpl Paul Franklin;

"Snowboarding at Comox on Mount Washington was the first time since my attack and subsequential loss of both legs that I had felt true freedom. Although the instructors were always close to help me...it was being in the mountains once again.  True freedom."

"As i have always said its not the disability its the ability of all involved the whole week involved people who have trouble in normal society suddenly stepping up and flying down the hill."

"The smiles said it all from the old army amputees to the 8 year old MS victims.  Together we found a common interest and expressed it as we all slid down the slopes at a harrowing pace"

"In the end its not about skiing or snowboarding its about families getting back together in an activity that many wouldn't consider possible."

"For me to stand ontop a mountain is incredible...that feeling of the mountain air as i stood on 5 meters of snow was truly inspirational.  Its only got me thinking of all the possibilities of things that i can do and not what i cant."

Paul
 

These men and woman are moving forward everyday. They truly are an example of ability and that the mind is the most powerfull tool in life. No matter what circumstance, there is always a way ahead. Together we are a strong force in their recovery.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
I am posting a picture of Pte. Rob Webster (PPCLI) who attended the Toronto Boat Show. The picture is taken in front of a Martin 16 footer that was displayed at the Disabled Sailors Association of Ontario booth. It is our hopes that this summer Rob gets to take this boat onto the water. Very possible with the right resources coming together.
Thanks for the pic Phil.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

I am posting some art work done by MWO Relihan who is based in Ottawa. He is a Weapons Tech by trade. He sent us the first pic in honour of the Soldier On Program and the second 2 are others he has done in the past. 
Finding ways to express oneself in constructive ways is very healthy for the mind and spirit. There are a few others like these on the internet and he is very honoured to share his work with everyone. "I do a little dudelling now and then" an understatement to say the least. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## geo

BZ to the MWO for some incredible artwork.


----------



## The Bread Guy

HIghlights mine - shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*powder vets*
A new program puts injured soldiers back on the slopes. Hayley Mick reports
HAYLEY MICK, Globe & Mail, 6 Feb 09
Article link (.pdf also attached if link doesn't work)

When you're down, get back in the saddle, they say.

Or in the case of Major Mark Campbell, get back on the ski hill.

This week, seven months after a roadside bomb tore off both his legs, Major Campbell felt the whoosh of cold alpine air for the first time since his world blew apart in Afghanistan.

Sure, he didn't barrel down mountain faces the way he once did. But on the bunny hill, sailing low to the ground with his rear strapped into a seat suspended over a ski, he felt an old, familiar sensation.

"When you're balanced and you're carving a turn, it still feels right," he says.

For five days ending today, the 44-year-old and fellow soldiers from across the country have gathered on Mount Washington on Vancouver Island. Each bears a physical reminder of bombs and shrapnel: one lost an eye, several are missing one or more limbs.

Coached one-on-one as part of a new learn-to-ski program for Canada's wounded soldiers, they have fought for balance, gripped alien equipment and tried to make it to the bottom in one piece. "I'm spending as much time sideways as I am upright," Major Campbell joked.

But the free course is about more than teaching the soldiers to cut through powder.

*Organizers of the first Canadian Forces Disabled Veterans Ski Festival predict the program's emotional impact will snowball far beyond the hill.

"If you can ski a mountain, then what else can you do? The only hurdle is your mind," says Sgt. Andrew McLean of Soldier On, a federal program promoting fitness and athletics for wounded soldiers, and a co-organizer of the ski camp.*

More than 360 Canadians have been wounded in Afghanistan since 2006.When they return home, they must fight new battles: for proper equipment, self-esteem, a sense of belonging in the military and, in Major Campbell's case, navigating life in a wheelchair with a goal to walk again on prosthetic limbs.

The married father of a daughter, 9, and son, 12, still struggles with his dependence on others. "All of a sudden I'm like a newborn child," he says.

But that's not how he felt this week. It may have taken four men to carry his 200-pound frame up the cafeteria stairs, but swapping stories with other injured soldiers and basking in the positivism of instructors and a Paralympian who dropped by, "you don't feel like a burden," he says.

Seeing prosthetic limbs strewn all over the lodge buoyed the spirits of another participant, Sergeant Lorne Ford of Gibbons, Alta.

"Nobody's saying, 'Poor me' and all that other crap," says the 39 year-old, who lost an eye and mobility in his left ankle during a friendly-fire incident in April, 2002, that killed four of his Canadian comrades.

The program got off the ground thanks in large part to the persistence of Glen Hooge, a former soldier with 31 years of military service. For 14 years, he has been teaching people with disabilities how to ski through the Vancouver Island Society for Adaptive Snowsports, which has operated on Mount Washington.

Five years ago, Mr. Hooge and several other Canadian instructors began volunteering at the National Disabled Veterans Winter Sports Clinic in Colorado, where U.S. participants learn how to ski, trap shoot, scuba dive and play sled hockey.

Mr. Hooge was inspired by what he saw.

The festival, run by the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs, started 23 years ago with 87 participants and has since ballooned to more than 350 participants. The program's founder, Sandy Trombetta, says he had to fight for a green light from mountain officials and army brass when it started. "They thought it was a waste of time, money, and (that) I was going to hurt people."

Since then, doctors and therapists have realized that sports, art and other forms of recreation aren't just fun. They help reduce stress and anxiety, and give people a sense of possibility, says Mr. Trombetta, a recreational therapist with Veterans Affairs for more than 30 years.

"You get them up there and they're ripping it up and they're having a great time - it's profound."

Mr. Hooge decided to implement a similar program in Canada. Even with his military background, he struggled at first to reach soldiers who might benefit from such an experience. But in 2006, he was put in touch with Sgt. McLean, who through Soldier On helped a handful of soldiers take part in a public learn-to-ski program at Mount Washington.

This year, Mr. Hooge and Sgt. McLean created the program solely for wounded soldiers. *Mount Washington, Soldier On and the Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warriors Fund have covered all ski and travel costs for the participants and one friend or family member.*

Only eight soldiers signed on, but with greater awareness about the program and its benefits, Mr. Hooge says, he hopes it will be a growing, annual event.

Major Campbell expects to reach the top of the mountain long before then.

"Once it clicks, I'll only wipe out because I'm pushing the limits," he says.


----------



## ArmyRugby

Great times Andrew and I wish I could have been there.  Next year!

MCpl Duane Dixon


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all from Mt. Washington;
It has been a busy week and the participants of the ski week have been carving turns on the slopes in great style. I will have a few more pics of the week in days to come but I can post this one as it was taken yesterday of our group. I will have individual pics and names of instructors as many who were giving the lessons were CF members or retired.
Duane, Frank, Lance many more opportunities to come. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean  

(pic left to right: Andrew McLean, Eric Payne, Rick Rickard, Jake Wilkinson, Mark Campbell, Bruce Henwood, Dave Childs, Lorne Ford and Jody Mitic) Feb 5th 2009


----------



## simysmom99

That is a great photo!  I'm sorry that Paul had to miss it this year, but he will be back!
Good to see Lorne and Bruce Henwood out.  Nicely done!


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
I have pictures from the ski week but will hold off until the upgrade is more complete. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On 
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Just received this email from Sue Hogan NCR DAGPWD;

Good morning, 

The Government of Canada, in Budget 2007, announced the Registered Disability Savings Plan (RDSP), the Canada Disability Savings Grant and the Canada Disability Savings Bond as a way to help eligible people with severe and prolonged disabilities, their families and others to save for long-term financial security.

The Registered Disability Savings Plan is a tax-assisted savings vehicle administered by the Canada Revenue Agency.

The Government of Canada has extended the application period for the 2008 RDSP Grant and Bond through March 2, 2009 to provide people with disabilities and their families more time to access the 2008 matching Grant and income-tested Bond. Contributions made on or before March 2, 2009 will be considered for 2008 Grants. These Grants will not be included in 2009 Grant limits.

Bond applications made on or before March 2, 2009 will be considered for Bonds in 2008, 2009, and in future years.  The Bond, once paid, will continue to be paid automatically in subsequent years if the Beneficiary remains eligible.

More information on this program can be found at the following HRSDC
website:
http://www.hrsdc.gc.ca/eng/disability_issues/disability_savings/index.shtml


----------



## Takeniteasy

Ok; I have some pictures of the ski week to post. The last picture of is of Andrea Dziewior who is a member of our Canadian Woman Para-Alpin Ski Team. She took time to come out on Monday and Friday to ski with the group. Her smile and great attitude made for a great connection and we thank her for her time and most importantly her smile. Her Para-Alpine bio is here: http://www.canski.org/webconcepteur/web/alpine/en/disabledskiteam/nav/cpast_athlete.html?page=details.jsp&iddoc=86040

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Ski/snowboard pics


----------



## Takeniteasy

more


----------



## Takeniteasy

last 2; Jody and Andrea Dziewior Canadian Para-Alpine team member and hopefull for Vancouver 2010.  T: train hard Andrea.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; sorry I have not been on my father is fighting cancer again so I went home for a week. 

The Sudbury Star has an article on MCpl Mike Trauner check it out:
http://www.thesudburystar.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1446159

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

geo said:
			
		

> Andrew,
> Yeah - you sorta answered my question but, I am just wondering how I can participate in the Gov't of Canada workplace charitable campaign (Deduction at source) while, at the same time, contributing to the Soldier On program.
> 
> (might suggest that, using the deductions at source - you'd possibly receive and continue to receive more $$$ for your programs)
> 
> CANADIAN FORCES PERSONNEL SUPPORT AGENCY does have it's own Tax number (118885755RR0001)
> just want to know that, if I send you some $$$ from each pay, you guys should get it...



Good Day to all; I would like to update those of you who were interested in payroll deductions for the Soldier On program. Geo who first asked me here on Army.ca was one of many who inquired about the possiability of contributing in the same way as the GCWCC. At the time of his post I was able to come up with an NPF form that would allow for such deductions. At this time we are able to contribute to Soldier On, Military Families Fund and the Hospital Comforts Fund using payroll deduction. I have attached the necessary forms and instructions on how to do it.
As for the GCWCC campaign we are still not able to be part of it. The response is as expected do to not being a registered charity. With that said we are able to treat donations to our programs like charitable donations and can issue Crown receipts that can be used exactly like tax receipts come tax time. No difference.

If there are futher questions please contact me.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On  
WO Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here are the NPF forms to complete your payroll deduction.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Army News video 
"Soldier On promotes fitness to disabled soldiers"


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; here is a link regarding the MND's announcement on Care of the Injured and Ill as well as Families. It takes place on Monday in Halifax.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2877

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; well the day has finally come and here are the links to the new way ahead for the care of CF Injured and Ill. iper:
-all can be found at forces.gc.ca-

New Measures
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2879

Joint Personnel Support Units
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2880

CF Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation Program
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2881

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
WO Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Soldier On backgrounder posted on forces.gc.ca today;

The Soldier On Program: Helping Ill and Injured CF Personnel
BG – 09.005 - March 5, 2009

The Canadian Forces (CF) are committed to helping ill and injured personnel and their loved ones, through programs ranging from excellent medical care to vocational assistance, to social support and counselling. The Soldier On Program, and the complementary Soldier On Fund, provide resources and opportunities for ill and injured CF personnel and former personnel to attain and maintain a healthy and active lifestyle through physical fitness and sport.  Since November 2007, when the Fund was established to complement the Program, Soldier On has assisted individuals in many ways, including contributing to the purchase of adaptive sports and fitness equipment, and to training and development camps for ill and injured personnel and former personnel. Soldier On enhances and complements, without replacing, existing programs. 

The Soldier On Program  

The Soldier On Program achieves a number of aims. It encourages ill and injured CF personnel to attain and maintain a healthy and active lifestyle. It supports these personnel in increasing their independence, in developing new skills and in achieving goals. It furnishes an opportunity for them to socialize and explore common interests, and share learning experiences.

Further, the Soldier On Program emphasizes the potential residing in all Canadians who have a disability. It investigates partnerships with other disability organizations, in Canada and abroad. It shows health-care professionals, other service providers, CF leadership and the general public how physical fitness, sport and recreation can make all of this possible.

Soldier On partners in many initiatives with the Canadian Paralympic Committee (CPC), a non-profit, charitable, private organization, recognized by the International Paralympic Committee, which aims to empower Canadians with physical disabilities through sport. The partnership makes sense: the Paralympic movement began after WWII as a way of reintegrating injured soldiers into their communities and speeding their recovery. 1 

Soldier On is a grassroots idea that grew. It was started in 2006 by Sgt. Andrew McLean, a CF Search and Rescue Technician and ultra-marathon runner, and the Canadian Paralympic Committee. The initiative expanded along with the needs of ill and injured military personnel, the interest and support of military leadership, and the promotion of health and physical fitness within the CF. In 2007, responsibility for Soldier On was transferred to the agency now known as Canadian Forces Personnel and Family Support Services (CFPFSS), and in November of that year the Soldier On Program was complemented by the creation of the Soldier On Fund.

The Soldier On Fund

While the Soldier On Program is limited to supporting serving CF personnel, the Soldier On Fund has a wider scope. The Fund may be used to support former CF personnel and families, as well as currently serving personnel. 
So far, the Soldier On Fund has provided financial grants to accomplish the following: 

purchasing adaptive sports equipment and assistive devices, including a custom mountain bike, a basketball wheelchair, a hockey sledge, a rowing shell and customized home gyms; 
subsidizing the expenses of fitness or sport related activity that directly contributes to enhancing or maintaining a healthy and active lifestyle; and 
subsidizing the expenses of high-performance training for beneficiaries who aspire to compete at a national or international level. 
The Soldier On Fund is one of several non-public property (NPP) funds benefiting CF personnel, former personnel and their families. Others are the Military Families Fund and the Hospital Comforts Fund. 

To access funds, to contribute or for more information, please visit the Soldier On website at www.SoldierOn.ca.

1For more information on the CPC, please visit www.paralympic.ca

Duty With Honour
Soldier On   :yellow:


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; posting a link to "Making a Difference" with Susan Hay. On Wed she interviewed MCpl Jody Mitic and his efforts to raise money for St John's Rehab Hospital in Toronto. He will be running this sunday along with many others. "Insperational Soldier" :st.patty:

http://canwest.a.mms.mavenapps.net/mms/rt/1/site/canwest-globalontario-pub01-live/current/launch.html?maven_playerId=makingadifferencemedium

Soldier On was also in BFC Valcartier this past Wed and Thurs for the 1 Year Paralympic Countdown, CTV National News on Mar 12th did a storey on the event and former soldier Steve Daniel. 
CTV National News March 12th Part 3.http://watch.ctv.ca/news/ctv-national-news/march-13/#clip149577 Suzie McNeil was also there to sing her song "Believe" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xbyfto2F6w

Vancouver 2010 http://www.vancouver2010.com/en/-/32678/q0c15c/index.html



Duty With Honour
Soldier On    :yellow:
WO Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Today's news release on forces.gc.ca on "Fit To Serve" Universality of Service. Removed the link, should have checked Current Affairs and News before posting. Check it out there. 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84747.0.html


----------



## Nfld Sapper

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Today's news release on forces.gc.ca on "Fit To Serve" Universality of Service. Removed the link, should have checked Current Affairs and News before posting. Check it out there.



Why not link to it?


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting links to CTV news and MCpl Mitic's St Patty's Day run in DT Toronto. There are a few video stories on the event. Canada AM with Alannah and "Peanut" :st.patty:
http://watch.ctv.ca/news/top-picks/running-with-heart/#clip150381

This one shows Jody picking Mark Fuchko up at the airport.
http://watch.ctv.ca/news/top-picks/running-with-heart/#clip150346

The picture attached is of Mark Fuchko-Earl Connor- Jody Mitic, training in Calgary two weeks ago. Earl Connor is a Gold Medalist Paralympic Runner. Training with the best....

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## PMedMoe

Way to go, Jody!


----------



## tabernac

RMC recently raised 3200$ for Soldier On, with a 24hr Bike-a-thon. Each squadron manned a bike for 24 hours, rotating people through, while others went the entire 24hrs, notably our (intense) DCdts and the RMC Adj.






edit: content


----------



## Takeniteasy

Thanks for the link Cheeky. The last hour that I was there to watch was truely insperational, great job and well done to all who participated.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On  
RMC


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Below you will find an email sent to me on efforts made by Carman and Joan from Prince Albert Sask! Thanks so much for your time and efforts.
> 
> 
> Hi Sgt McLean;
> I'm Carman, Bonita's in law. Joan(wife) and I did two things with a lot of help from a whole bunch of folks. Basically, I work for Corrections Canada at the minimum secrurity pen here in Prince Albert.
> When Bonita told us what you were planning, I went to work and asked a nuse in health care what she thought and she suggested that we approach our warden and ask for permission to promote the Soldier On programme. We asked if we could sell red t-shirts with the Support the Troops logo for $20.00. We would buy the t-shirts thru cannex and whatever money was left over would go to your cause. Our Warden said yes and volunteered to approach the warden at the much larger Sask. Pen next door so we could run there as well. Natalie(the nurse) designated her sister who works at Sask Pen as our agent there and away we went. We will were the t-shirts on feb. 14 and our warden has promised to help model them. I sent the order away today for 129 t-shirts and Tanya Lane at canex in Pet. gave us a real deal on them. Therefore we are able to send even more cash. should be just a hair over $1400.00 from that. Joan did a phone campaign just among close family and a few friends and raised another$400.00.( Our SARTECH son and his wife chipped in on this one) Anyway, we are very pleased to be able to help and the best of luck with the run. Joan and Carman Bibby



Never to late to acknowledge those who support us. I received this picture recently from Capt Bonnita Bibby and thought I should post it.  The Bibby family is through and through a Canadian Military family with 3 sons and daughter in-laws all serving somewhere in Canada. 
The picture is from the fund raising day mentioned above in the quote.
Thanks as well to Corrections Canada in Prince Albert and the much large Sask. Pen who participated in the day.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Come out for the first Air Force Run 31st May 2009 Winnipeg MB. Here is a link to their home page. Funds raised for the event will go to the local MFRC and Soldier On. 
(online registration coming soon)

http://www.airforcerun.ca/news.php


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting a link to Army News. Video storey  on our recent trip to Mt Washington for some skiing and snowboarding.
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?FlashEnabled=1&id=3363

T:
We are also going into our last day here in Edmonton at our 3rd Soldier On SportFit camp. The participants are heading home tommorrow afternoon. We will end the week with each participant reviewing their personalized training programs and lunch with the Base Commander. Will have pictures in the coming days.  Once again we had amazing Canadian athletes introduce their sports sledge hockey, wheelchair basketball and sitting volleyball were all a hit.Today we ended with a swimming session and then off to the climbing wall for some top roping. Everyone is going home with a bit of swag as well and a Canadian National Team hockey jersey. ( I may get one myself someday LOL) ushup:

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; here is a link to the Edmonton CTV news video.
http://edmonton.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20090329/EDM_solideron_090329/20090329/?hub=EdmontonHome

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

If you are able to view facebook vids then I suggest this one. MCpl Trauner walking.... :cdnsalute:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=77566396417&ref=share

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## simysmom99

Hi Andrew.
Facebook says it is either taken off or it's the privacy setting.  Would you be able to get it here?  I'm really interested in seeing it.


----------



## Takeniteasy

I guess only friends can view it. I have posted it on my facebook page for my friends to view.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Link to an Airforce article regarding the Manitoba Moose and their Military Families Appreciation Night.

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/17w-17e/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=8001

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Thanking Krista Moore Byne and AAA Transportation, Quicksnap Inc., The Toronto Hilton, Harbour Sixty Steakhouse, Maple Leaf Sports and the Clearys for donating over $10000 in services to the Lane/Vernelli families in order for them to attend tonight's Leafs/Sens game in honour of Scott, and to promote the Soldier On Fund. Please join us in honouring his memory by donating to Soldier ON!!!!

I am also in Toronto and will be attending the game with them.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/617009
Troops score big with Leafs
Diehard Habs fan is latest Canadian soldier to be honoured by team for work in Afghanistan

Apr 11, 2009 07:28 AM 
Jason Miller 
Staff Reporter

Canadian soldier Simon Dauphinais will set aside his allegiance to the Montreal Canadiens for just a moment while he receives a standing ovation from Leafs Nation tonight.

Dauphinais will be honoured as Hero of the Game for his service in Afghanistan at the Leafs' last home game of the season. 
"I'm a Habs fan," said Bombardier Dauphinais before bursting into laughter in an interview from Petawawa, Ont., where he's stationed. "I'm really honoured to see both Ottawa and Toronto."

Dauphinais' trip to watch a rival team will be nothing compared to the routine trips he made behind enemy lines during his eight months of service in Kandahar. His tour met tragedy when an ambush claimed the lives of three fellow soldiers and left Dauphinais critically injured last Sept. 3, two days before his birthday. 
The 27-year-old made a surprising four-month recovery and stepped right back into full duty in December. He's already signed up to make his second trip to Afghanistan next March.

Dauphinais said despite the price he paid he still wants to help the Afghani people.
"I really believe in the mission," he said.
"The first day I stepped back here on the ground there was no doubt in my mind that if I was fully recovered to return I would go."

The Quebec native will be seeing the game with his father, Pierre, who will be attending his first NHL game inside the house of the Habs' bitter rivals.
"He's going to enjoy that time, for sure," Dauphinais said.
"By showing myself there fit and ready to work again, it's a good reflection of the army today." 

The idea to honour soldiers who have served in Afghanistan came to life when Maple Leafs Sports and Entertainment was called to arms by Leafs rookie defenceman Luke Schenn who gave $10,000 to kick-start Luke's Troops. Schenn said it's important for the soldiers to know that their services don't go unnoticed.

"When they get the standing ovation, I think that's the best part," he said yesterday at the Leafs' practice at Lakeshore Lions Arena. 
"They have served overseas so it's good that the fans show their appreciation."
So far, 15 veterans have been honoured as a Hero of the Game at Leafs home showdowns since January. 

The lucky soldier is awarded a pair of tickets and given Leafs memorabilia.
Maple Leafs Sports and Entertainment CEO Tom Anselmi said the program coincides with the Leafs' other initiatives to support the troops including the annual Canadian Forces night in January. 
"They represent Canada so well," Anselmi said.
"We enjoy a lifestyle and a freedom because of their work. So you can't not support them."


----------



## Takeniteasy

Air Force Run racing towards Mach Speed
Mar. 26, 2009



By OCdt Jennifer Doornink
Wing Public Affairs

17 Wing Winnipeg, Man. – We’ve got the routes, we’ve got the date and the time, we’ve now got registration, and so what are we missing - YOU ! That’s right; we need you to help us reach 'Mach Speed' by running May 31st at the Inaugural Air Force Run.

The Air Force Run committee has been working tirelessly on getting registration up online so you can register. Now with registration up there’s no stopping this run from zooming full speed ahead. Registration does however come with a price, so if you want the early bird special race off to www.airforcerun.ca before April 7th.

All four routes; the family fun run, the 5km race, 10km race and ½ marathon, run across the ramp that will highlight many of our present Air Force aircraft. You will also run off the wing through the air park displaying aircraft of past eras. To view a map that details the whole route for all three races visit the official Air Force Run website.

For more information on the Air Force Run, and to register , please visit: www.airforcerun.ca

For more information on the Soldier On program, please visit: http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/soldieron/index.asp

For more information on the Military Families Fund, please visit: http://www.cfpsa.com/mfamily/

More Articles


----------



## Takeniteasy

CANFORGEN 056/09 CDS 011/09 301655Z MAR 09
CAREER MANAGEMENT OF THE ILL AND INJURED
UNCLASSIFIED


REF: CANFORGEN 104/08 CDS 013/08 051327Z JUN 08 



THE MND RECENTLY ANNOUNCED THE ESTABLISHMENT OF A JOINT PERSONNEL SUPPORT UNIT (JPSU) THAT WILL BE COMPRISED OF INTEGRATED PERSONNEL SUPPORT CENTRES (IPSC) IN SELECTED LOCATIONS ACROSS THE COUNTRY. THE JPSU/IPSC CONSTRUCT WILL ENSURE IMPROVED, ACCESSIBLE AND COORDINATED MEDICAL AND ADMINISTRATIVE SUPPORT IS DELIVERED TO CF ILL AND INJURED PERSONNEL THROUGH A COMPREHENSIVE COMMAND AND CONTROL OVERSIGHT AND ACCOUNTABILITY FRAMEWORK 


AS PART OF THE INTEGRATED SUPPORT APPROACH, A NEW CAREER MANAGEMENT (CM) SECTION HAS BEEN ESTABLISHED WITHIN THE DIRECTORATE OF MILITARY CAREERS AND WILL PROVIDE DEDICATED CM SERVICES THROUGH THE JPSU TO ILL AND INJURED REGULAR FORCE CF MEMBERS IN SUPPORT OF THE OVERALL CARE OF THE ILL AND INJURED PROGRAM 


ILL AND INJURED PERSONNEL WILL BE POSTED TO THE JPSU AND AT THAT TIME RESPONSIBILITY FOR THE INDIVIDUAL S CAREER MANAGEMENT WILL SHIFT FROM THEIR OCCUPATION CM TO THE NEW CM SECTION, DMILC 6-1. IT WILL THEN BE THE NEW CM S RESPONSIBILITY, IN COOPERATION WITH THE MEMBER S JPSU COC, OCCUPATION CM, AND THE VARIOUS SERVICE SUPPORT PROVIDERS REPRESENTED IN THE IPSC TO ENSURE THAT THESE MEMBERS ARE GAINFULLY EMPLOYED AND THAT THEIR CAREERS CONTINUE TO PROGRESS TO THE FULLEST EXTENT POSSIBLE GIVEN THE LIMITATIONS OF THEIR MEDICAL CONDITIONS 


THE ACTUAL PROCESS FOR SHIFTING THE CM FUNCTION FROM OCCUPATIONAL CM TO THE CM FOR THE ILL AND INJURED WILL BE AS FOLLOWS: 


PERSONNEL ON THE SPHL WILL BE POSTED TO THE JPSU/IPSC WITHIN THEIR GEOGRAPHICAL REGION. THIS POSTING DOES NOT NECESSARILY MEAN A PHYSICAL MOVE FOR THE INDIVIDUAL. SUCH A MOVE WILL TAKE PLACE WHERE IT AFFORDS THE MEMBER THE CONVALESCENCE REQUESTED/REQUIRED. THE CM WILL ENSURE THAT MEMBERS ARE LOCATED WHERE THEY CAN RECEIVE THE BEST TREATMENT AND BE MOST ADVANTAGEOUSLY EMPLOYED GIVEN THE UNIQUE CONDITIONS OF THEIR SITUATION. THE CM FOR THE ILL AND INJURED WILL LIAISE WITH THE OTHER CAREER MANAGERS WITHIN DMILC TO ENSURE THAT WHENEVER POSSIBLE INDIVIDUALS ARE EMPLOYED WITHIN THEIR RANK/OCCUPATION IN ORDER TO CONTINUE ADVANCING THEIR CAREERS, AND USE THEIR EXPERIENCE, SKILLS AND KNOWLEDGE TO THE FULL ADVANTAGE OF THE CF WHILE FACILITATING THEIR RETURN TO WORK PROGRAM 


THERE MAY BE OCCASIONS WHERE ILL AND INJURED PERSONNEL WHO ARE NOT YET ON THE SPHL REQUIRE THE SERVICES OF AN IPSC. IN SUCH CASES, TO ENSURE THAT THE INDIVIDUAL S SPECIAL NEEDS ARE MET WITHOUT DELAY, ON REQUEST FROM THE COC THE OCCUPATION CM WILL POST THE INDIVIDUAL DIRECTLY TO THE JPSU. CM RESPONSIBILITY WILL THEN SUBSEQUENTLY SHIFT TO THE CM FOR THE ILL AND INJURED 


THERE WILL BE CIRCUMSTANCES IN WHICH THE SEVERITY OF AN INDIVIDUAL S MEDICAL CONDITION WILL NOT ALLOW A CONTINUED MILITARY CAREER, BUT RATHER DICTATE A MEDICAL RELEASE FROM THE CF. IN SUCH A SITUATION, OR SHOULD AN ILL OR INJURED CF MEMBER ELECT TO RELEASE FROM THE CF, THE CM EFFORT WILL THEN SHIFT FROM CAREER MANAGEMENT TO ASSISTING THE INDIVIDUAL IN HIS OR HER TRANSITION TO CIVILIAN LIFE 


THE ABOVE NEW CAREER MANAGEMENT CAPABILITY IS BUT ONE ASPECT OF A JOINT CF CAPABILITY TO COORDINATE SEAMLESS AND INTEGRATED CARE FOR ILL AND INJURED PERSONNEL AS THEY RECOVER, REHABILITATE AND REINTEGRATE INTO MILITARY SERVICE OR TRANSITION TO CIVILIAN LIFE 


SIGNED BY GEN W.J. NATYNCZYK, CDS


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good Day to all;
> 
> For the past few months there has been a Teddy Bear going around some of our military communities. Cpl Smiles (pics attached) is the brain child of Anna Lopes. (www.milliondollarsmiles.ca) I first read about her bears in the Toronto Sun and thought that it would be a good idea to raise some happiness and funds for one of our CF families. So I called her and Cpl Smiles was enlisted into the CF. He skipped basic and went straight into operational action visiting various CFB Trenton units including Health Services,CMED, Fire Department, 424 Sqn, Air Force Museum and the local MFRC. As well he spent many nights at home with both civilian and CF members. His mission was to get 100 hugs along with a few donations. He brought along a journal for those to write in and add pictures. He made it to Ottawa where he spent some time with Chief of Air Staff personal, DFIT and many DGPFSS staff and families. Late November he received his 100th huge and had received with it a total of $645 dollars. Anna Lopes employer DST Output Canada Markham Ontario matched those funds to bring the total to $1300 dollars. ( Anna rounded it up with a final 10 dollar donation) Now Cpl Smiles along with his journal (filled with pictures,stories and special notes) and the $1300 dollars will be off to a CF family with a special needs child. Sandy from the Military Families Funds is making the arrangements now so that Cpl Smiles makes it to his new home and family before Christmass.
> I have attached a few photo's of many that we have in the journal.
> 
> Have a safe journey home Cpl Smiles.
> 
> Duty With Honour
> Soldier On



Would like to post an update on Cpl Smiles and his retirement from the CF, below you will read an email sent from his new family;

Dear readers, please let me introduce myself and my son, my name is Rhonda Evans, my son is Damien Evans we currently reside in Oromocto. I am a single mother of a little boy who was born with severe to profound hearing loss (deaf). My 5 year old son is a very intelligent little boy who has had a ruff start at life. We struggled with the system to get his first implant, which was done at fourteen month. With this implant comes great expense and the government doesn't want to acknowledge that it is a disability. We have struggled financially since his implant and have fought to have the other ear done. It's unfair that money has to be the issue for my son to receive what every child deserves. Which is a fair chance at a proper education that will eventually effect his entire life. I thank you from the bottom of my heart on the kind gesture with the donation that you have sent. This money has been put away so that Damien will have a bit of money for his secondary education. As you can see in the pictures Damien had a million dollar smile when he received your generous gift.

Thank You Again Rhonda Evans  

Thank you Rhonda
Duty With Honour


----------



## Takeniteasy

CESBA Police Memorial Boxing in support of the Soldier On Fund.(May 2nd)

Go to the links to read about the "West Side Punch Up" these men and woman support us to no end. A huge THANK YOU.

Canadian Emergancy Services Boxing Association http://www.cesba.ca/1ndex.html click on the Ron MacLean and Don Cherry video. 

West Side Punch Up http://www.cesba.ca/westside_poster_11x17_external_revapr16.pdf

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

CFB Trenton Surf n Turf 2009 is fast approaching. Once again they will be supporting the Soldier On Fund and have issued a nation wide challenge for teams to compete. Go to their link for more info.
http://www.cfcommunitygateway.com/en/Trenton/news/SurfTurf_e.asp

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Soldier On included in Senate Debate: French/English ( Education and Awarness are the key to success)

Bonjour. Tel qu'indiqué par la sénatrice Champagne (PCC) en Comité lundi, sa motion portant sur la diffusion des Jeux paralympiques de 2010 a été débattue hier en fin de journée au Sénat. Ci-dessous la transcription du débat qui se poursuivra à une date ultérieure. Please find below Transcript of a Senate debate brought up by Senator Champagne (CPC) yesterday on the

broadcasting of the 2010 Paralympîc Games.

Les Jeux olympiques et paralympiques de 2010 Motion tendant à assurer la télédiffusion—Ajournement du débat L'honorable Andrée Champagne conformément à l'avis du 28 avril 2009, propose :

Que le Sénat fasse l'unanimité pour encourager les deux ministres responsables des Jeux Olympiques et paralympiques à faire tout en leur pouvoir pour enjoindre le COVAN et le Consortium des diffuseurs à en venir rapidement à une entente pour assurer la diffusion des Jeux paralympiques de 2010 à Vancouver et Whistler.

— Honorables sénateurs, en mars dernier, à la base militaire de Valcartier, j'ai participé aux cérémonies qui marquaient le début du compte à rebours des Jeux paralympiques d'hiver de 2010. L'an prochain, à Vancouver et à Whistler, la cérémonie d'ouverture de ces Jeux bien particuliers aura lieu le 12 mars, et celle de la clôture le 21 mars suivant. Pour ces jeux d'hiver, nous accueillerons 1 300 athlètes et entraîneurs venus de plus de
45 pays.

Pourquoi avons-nous marqué le début de ce compte à rebours à Valcartier? La petite histoire de ces Jeux nous l'explique.

Les premières compétitions de ce genre ont eu lieu en Angleterre, en 1948.
Elles réunissaient des vétérans blessés au cours de la Seconde Guerre mondiale. Quatre ans plus tard, d'autres anciens combattants venus des Pays-Bas se joignaient aux Britanniques. Le mouvement paralympique international était né.

Les premiers Jeux paralympiques tels que nous les connaissons eurent lieu à Rome, en 1960. En 1976, après les Olympiques de Montréal, pour la première fois, des athlètes avec toutes sortes de difficultés physiques se sont réunis à Toronto. La même année, les premiers Jeux paralympiques d'hiver ont eu lieu en Suède, et 2010 marquera la première fois que le Canada est l'hôte des Jeux paralympiques d'hiver.

Revenons à ma question initiale : que viennent faire nos Forces canadiennes dans les Jeux paralympiques?

Depuis plusieurs années, les Forces canadiennes ont mis sur pied un programme qui s'appelle « Soldat en mouvement ». Son principal objectif est de fournir aux membres du personnel, qui sont malades ou blessés, des ressources et des occasions de participer pleinement à des activités de conditionnement physique et de promotion de la santé et à des sports.

Depuis 2007, la création du fonds « Soldat en mouvement » offre un appui aux membres actifs et retraités des Forces canadiennes sous forme de subventions afin de les aider à couvrir les dépenses encourues. On peut penser à l'achat d'équipement de sport adapté et d'appareils fonctionnels.
Pensons à un vélo de montagne sur mesure, un fauteuil roulant pour le basket-ball, une luge pour le hockey, une embarcation pour l'aviron et des centres d'entraînement sur mesure à domicile.

À Valcartier, j'ai eu l'occasion de visiter cet énorme gymnase aux multiples équipements où nos militaires blessés au front ou ailleurs travaillent à leur réadaptation et à leur réhabilitation. J'ai aussi rencontré certains de nos athlètes qui participeront aux Jeux de 2010, et d'autres qui, après nous avoir fait honneur en 2008, se préparent activement à ceux de 2012. Plusieurs s'entraînent à Valcartier. Je pense, entre autres, à Steven Daniel.

Steven a servi comme parachutiste dans les Forces canadiennes pendant 14 ans. Il a participé à quatre missions à l'étranger. En 2005, lors d'un exercice de parachutisme en chute libre, il a atterri trop rapidement, et il est demeuré paralysé.

Mais en aviron, il s'est rendu jusqu'à Pékin et vise Londres en 2012. Il fallait le voir avec son fils, si heureux des succès de son papa.

J'aurais aimé que vous entendiez Benoit St-Amand nous parler de la bataille qu'il livre depuis des années après une grave maladie. Avec un enthousiasme sans borne, cet unijambiste nous a expliqué le fonctionnement de sa luge et nous a parlé de ses espoirs pour 2010. Benoit sera le gardien de but de notre équipe de hockey sur luge.

Nos Jeux paralympiques d'hiver présenteront 60 épreuves, notamment le ski alpin, le ski de fond, le hockey sur luge, le biathlon et le curling en fauteuil roulant. Environ 55 athlètes, hommes et femmes, représenteront le Canada.

Ce qui me chagrine et m'inquiète, c'est la possibilité que nous ne voyions pas les exploits de nos athlètes canadiens, et de tous les autres, au cours de ces Jeux paralympiques. Évidemment, si l'un ou l'autre des nôtres devenait récipiendaire d'une médaille, ou si quelqu'un ou quelqu'une faisait une chute spectaculaire, on nous ferait voir quelques images aux informations de fin de soirée. Dites- moi, combien de fois Chantal Petitclerc a-t-elle été déclarée gagnante avant que nous la connaissions vraiment, avant que nous lui rendions un hommage fort mérité?

Nous savons tous que le Comité international olympique a accordé les droits de diffusion des Jeux olympiques et paralympiques à CTV-Globe Media-Rogers.

Il semble qu'une entente ne soit pas encore intervenue entre le COVAN et le consortium quant à la diffusion des Jeux paralympiques. Fort heureusement, on nous assure que des négociations sont toujours en cours.

Chaque heure ou à peu près, CTV-Globe Media-Rogers se vante d'avoir tout ce qu'il y a de mieux pour nous présenter les Jeux de Vancouver-Whistler. Une couverture sans précédent, insistent-ils. Comme les Jeux paralympiques auront lieu sur les même sites tout de suite après, il me semble normal qu'on permette aux Canadiens d'admirer aussi ces athlètes non moins méritants.

Trop souvent, par le passé, les exploits des athlètes paralympiques nous étaient offerts deux ou trois semaines après la tenue des épreuves et trop souvent à des heures tardives. Cette année, de part et d'autre, des efforts importants seront consentis pour que nous puissions voir certaines des compétitions en direct, parfois même au cours des heures de grande écoute et sur le réseau principal. Nous sommes tous bien conscients que si la diffusion de ces épreuves devait être confinée à des chaînes qui ne sont accessibles que par la cablodiffusion, un nombre important de Canadiens n'y auraient pas accès. Pourtant, nous souhaitons tous ardemment pouvoir être témoins des prouesses de tous nos athlètes. Tous et toutes méritent que leurs performances soient vues par tous les Canadiens.

Il est certain que le gouvernement du Canada ne peut imposer ses préférences quand vient le temps pour les diffuseurs de définir leur grille horaire.

Par ailleurs, les ministres responsables des Jeux et du sport amateur sont souvent en contact, tant avec le COVAN qu'avec le consortium des diffuseurs.

C'est pourquoi ma motion demande de vous joindre à moi pour leur répéter que nous comptons sur eux pour inciter et pour encourager le COVAN et CTV-Globe Media-Rogers à en venir rapidement à une entente.

Au même titre que les Jeux olympiques, les Jeux paralympiques méritent d'être disponibles sur nos écrans partout, et, bien sûr, décrits dans nos deux langues officielles.

Je terminerai avec ce que j'appellerais « Dernière heure » : hier, au Comité des langues officielles, nous recevions des représentants du consortium des diffuseurs. Ils nous ont confirmé que le COVAN détient les droits sur ces Jeux et que des négociations sont toujours en cours.

Il nous a semblé évident que, de part et d'autre, on souhaite ardemment pouvoir diffuser bon nombre des disciplines que présenteront nos athlètes paralympiques. Ces Jeux étant moins connus, donc moins populaires, tous travaillent encore à trouver des commanditaires.

Bonne nouvelle, les diffuseurs nous ont appris, nous ont même garanti la diffusion de certaines parties de hockey sur luge. Mais les autres...

Notre collègue, le sénateur Comeau, a alors demandé aux témoins quelle serait leur réaction s'ils recevaient un appel de nos ministres responsables des Jeux, leur parlant de l'importance des Jeux paralympiques et les encourageant à poursuivre leurs pourparlers.

Ils nous ont assuré qu'ils les écouteraient avec plaisir et semblaient convaincus que le COVAN n'y verrait aucune objection non plus, au contraire.

Je vous invite donc, honorables sénateurs, à adopter cette motion. Il serait sûrement préférable que notre vote soit unanime.

Avec tous nos athlètes paralympiques, je vous en remercie de tout cœur.

(Sur la motion du sénateur Fairbairn, le débat est ajourné.) _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
2010 Olympic and Paralympic Games
Motion to Broadcast Games—Debate Adjourned Hon. Andrée Champagne, pursuant to notice of April 28, 2009, moved:

That the Senate unanimously urge the two Ministers responsible for the Olympic and Paralympic Games to do everything in their power to make VANOC and the Broadcasting Consortium quickly reach an agreement that will ensure the broadcasting of the 2010 Paralympic Games in Vancouver and Whistler.

She said: Honourable senators, last March, I was at the Valcartier military base to participate in the ceremony marking the beginning of the countdown to the 2010 Paralympic Games. Next year, in Vancouver and Whistler, the opening ceremony of these very special games will be held on March 12 and the closing ceremony on March 21. We will be hosting 1,300 athletes and coaches from 45 countries for these Winter Games.


Why did the countdown start in Valcartier? A short history of these games provides the answer.

The first such competitions took place in England in 1948.

They brought together veterans who had been wounded in the Second World War. Four years later, other veterans came from the Netherlands to join the British. Thus, the international paralympic movement was born.

The first Paralympic Games as we now know them took place in Rome in 1960.
After the Montreal Olympics in 1976, for the first time, athletes with all kinds of physical disabilities convened in Toronto. The same year, the first Paralympic Winter Games were held in Sweden, and 2010 will mark the first time that Canada is hosting the Paralympic Winter Games.

Let us get back to my initial question: What do our Canadian Forces have to do with the Paralympic Games?

Several years ago, the Canadian Forces launched a program called "Soldier On". Its primary objective is to provide ill or injured military personnel with resources and opportunities that support their full and active participation in physical fitness, health promotion and sport.

Since 2007, the Soldier On Fund has been providing support to active and retired Canadian Forces members in the form of financial grants to help them cover their costs. This might include purchasing adaptive sports equipment and assistive devices, such as a custom mountain bike, a basketball wheelchair, a hockey sledge, a rowing shell or a customized home gym.

I had the opportunity to visit the enormous, well-equipped gymnasium in Valcartier, where our soldiers who have been injured on the front lines, or elsewhere, work on their rehabilitation. I have also met some of our athletes who will be competing at the 2010 Games, and others who, after making us proud in 2008, are actively preparing for the 2012 Games. Many of them train at Valcartier. For instance, Steven Daniel comes to mind.

Steven was a paratrooper with the Canadian Forces for 14 years and served in four overseas missions. However, during a free-fall parachuting exercise in 2005, he landed with too much speed and ended up paralyzed.

However, he made it to Beijing as a rower, and he hopes to go to London in 2012. It was great to see him with his son, who is so proud of his dad's success.

I wish you could have heard Benoit St-Amand talk about the battle he has been fighting for years as a result of a serious illness. With boundless enthusiasm, this one-legged man explained how his sledge works and told us about his hopes for 2010. Benoit will be the goalie on our sledge hockey team.

Our Paralympic Winter Games will comprise 60 sports, including alpine skiing, cross-country skiing, sledge hockey, biathlon and wheelchair curling. Approximately 55 male and female athletes will represent Canada.

What saddens and concerns me is the possibility that we will not see the performances of our Canadian athletes or any of the other athletes during the Paralympic Games. Of course, if one of our athletes should win a medal or if someone should take a spectacular fall, the evening news will run a story. Tell me, how many events did Chantal Petitclerc win before we really knew who she was and paid tribute to her as she so richly deserved?

We all know that the International Olympic Committee has awarded the broadcasting rights to the Olympic and Paralympic Games to CTV-Globemedia-Rogers.

It seems that VANOC has not yet reached an agreement with the consortium about broadcasting the Paralympic Games. Fortunately, we have been assured that talks are still under way.

CTV-Globemedia-Rogers is constantly bragging that it is the best equipped to bring us the Vancouver-Whistler Games and insisting that it will provide unprecedented coverage. With the Paralympics taking place on the same sites right after the Olympics, it makes sense to me to allow Canadians to also admire the paralympic athletes, who are no less deserving of coverage.

Too often, in the past, paralympic athletes' feats were broadcast two or three weeks after the events and too often late in the evening. This year, a concerted effort is being made to bring us live coverage of certain events, even during prime time and on the main network. But we all know that if coverage of these events were limited to cable channels, many Canadians would not be able to watch. Yet all of us want to be able to see the achievements of all our athletes. All of them deserve to have their performances seen by all Canadians.

The Government of Canada certainly cannot impose its preferences when the time comes for the broadcasters to establish their schedules.

The ministers responsible for the Games and for amateur sport are often in contact with both VANOC and the consortium of broadcasters.

For that reason, my motion asks that you join me in reiterating that we are counting on them to urge and encourage VANOC and CTV-Globe Media-Rogers to come to an agreement quickly.

Just like the Olympic Games, the Paralympic Games also deserve to be seen on our screens everywhere and, naturally, to have commentary in both official languages.

In closing, I will report the latest news. Yesterday, at the Official Languages Committee, we heard from the representatives of the broadcasters'
consortium. They confirmed that VANOC holds the rights to these Games, that they hold the broadcasting rights, and that negotiations are still in progress.

It was obvious to us that both parties are keen to cover a good number of the sports in which our paralympic athletes will be participating. As the Paralympic Games are not as well known, and hence less popular, everyone is still working on obtaining sponsors.

The good news is that broadcasters have learned and even guaranteed that some sledge hockey games will be broadcast. But the others . . .

Our colleague, Senator Comeau, asked them what they would say if they received a call from our ministers responsible for the

Games to discuss the importance of the Paralympic Games and to encourage them to continue their talks.
They assured us that they would be pleased to listen and seemed convinced that VANOC would also be receptive.

Therefore, honourable senators, I invite you to support this motion. It would definitely be desirable for the vote to be unanimous.

On behalf of our Paralympic athletes, I thank you from the bottom of my heart.

(On motion of Senator Fairbairn, debate adjourned.) ________________________ Estelle Lacoste Agente des affaires parlementaires / Parliamentary Officer Affaires parlementaires et réglementaires / Parliamentary and Regulatory Affairs Secrétariat général / Corporate Secretariat Patrimoine canadien / Canadian Heritage
tel: (819) 953-9938
fax: (613) 997-5150
e-mail: estelle_lacoste@pch.gc.ca

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
WO Andrew McLean  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Takeniteasy

Fund Raiser for SOF; they auctioned off the Cannon and raised over $500.00. Over 200hrs of work put into it.  ushup: T:

Left to right back row 
 Sgt Joice, MCpl Randell, Pte Lord, WO Sutton, Cpl Oram, Cpl Potocnik, 
 Cpl Graham, Pte Fairman

Front Row
 Cpl Nadeau, Cpl Pavone Cpl Burke Cpl Calvert Mcpl Shemko

 Missing
 Cpl Beers, Cpl Gendron, Cpl Kenaar, Cpl Ross

 The cannon has about 200 man hours put into it. The barral is made out of Nickle Aluminum Bronze and the wheels wwere made out of brass.

 Giancarlo Pavone
 CPL 8AMS Trenton
 Aircraft Structures Tech
 Machine Shop

Great work AST Machine Shop.  
Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;
Long wknd approaching and we are getting ready for our next exciting event. 10 CF amputees along with family members and support staff will be heading to the Center for the Intrepid ( Brooks Army Medical Facility) in Texas next Tuesday for a 3 day Triathlon camp. The American Challenged Athletes Fund will be providing the clinics and equipment for our personnel. I will be sure to post some pictures of the event once I return.
Have a great long wknd and thanks again to all who continue to support Soldier On. :yellow:

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
WO Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good Day to all;
> Long wknd approaching and we are getting ready for our next exciting event. 10 CF amputees along with family members and support staff will be heading to the Center for the Intrepid ( Brooks Army Medical Facility) in Texas next Tuesday for a 3 day Triathlon camp. The American Challenged Athletes Fund will be providing the clinics and equipment for our personnel. I will be sure to post some pictures of the event once I return.
> Have a great long wknd and thanks again to all who continue to support Soldier On. :yellow:
> 
> Duty With Honour
> Soldier On
> WO Andrew McLean



Good Day to all; words cannot express the experience down at the Brooks Army Medical Center and the Center for the Intrepid Swim, Bike and Run camp. I have attached a few pics that I was able to snap off while there. Enjoy.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

and a few more.....


----------



## Takeniteasy

a few more...


----------



## Takeniteasy

MCpl Rickard had just received his first running leg after 20 years without. He ran the 2 miles of the run on it and the next day was quiet sore. We can only imagine....


----------



## Takeniteasy

CANFORGEN 100/09 CMP 044/09 251918Z MAY 09
CHANGES TO THE CANADIAN FORCES LONG-TERM DISABILITY BENEFITS PROGRAM
UNCLASSIFIED



THE CANADIAN FORCES LONG-TERM DISABILITY (LTD) PROGRAM ADMINISTERED BY SISIP FINANCIAL SERVICES HAS RECENTLY BEEN CHANGED TO ALLOW THE GOVERNMENT OF CANADA TO COVER 100 PERCENT OF LTD INSURANCE PREMIUMS FOR SERVICE-ATTRIBUTABLE INJURIES AND ILLNESSES AND 85 PERCENT OF LTD PREMIUMS FOR NON-SERVICE-ATTRIBUTABLE INJURIES AND ILLNESSES IMPACTING REGULAR FORCE PERSONNEL. THE GOVERNMENT OF CANADA WILL CONTINUE TO COVER 100 PERCENT OF THE PREMIUMS OF RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL 


AS A RESULT OF THESE CHANGES, EFFECTIVE 1 APRIL 2009, THE LTD INSURANCE PREMIUM FOR A REGULAR FORCE PERSON EARNING 60,000 DOLLARS PER YEAR WILL BE REDUCED FROM 10.47 DOLLARS PER MONTH TO 8.57 DOLLARS PER MONTH 


YOU WILL FIND INFORMATION ON THE SISIP FS LTD PROGRAM AT WWW.SISIP.COM. ANY RELATED QUERIES CAN BE ADDRESSED TO A LOCAL BASE OR WING SISIP FS OFFICE OR BY CALLING THE NATIONAL OFFICE AT 1-800-267-6681 


IT IS IMPORTANT THAT ALL CF PERSONNEL BE FAMILIAR WITH AND UNDERSTAND THEIR SISIP FS LTD PROTECTION. COMMANDERS AT ALL LEVELS ARE TO ENSURE THAT THEIR PERSONNEL ARE INFORMED OF THE CONTENTS OF THIS CANFORGEN 


SIGNED BY MGEN W. SEMIANIW, CMP


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> CESBA Police Memorial Boxing in support of the Soldier On Fund.(May 2nd)
> 
> Go to the links to read about the "West Side Punch Up" these men and woman support us to no end. A huge THANK YOU.
> 
> Canadian Emergancy Services Boxing Association http://www.cesba.ca/1ndex.html click on the Ron MacLean and Don Cherry video.
> 
> West Side Punch Up http://www.cesba.ca/westside_poster_11x17_external_revapr16.pdf
> 
> Duty With Honour
> Soldier On



Here is a link to an article in the latest Maple Leaf regarding the event.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5376


----------



## Takeniteasy

Revised JPSU announcement:

The Joint Personnel Support Unit
BG-09.006 (Revised/Mise à jour) - May 28, 2009

In the provision of care and support to ill and injured personnel, the Canadian Forces (CF) are far ahead of where they were ten years ago. As part of an ongoing process to improve the level of services, the CF has established a network of support centres to meet the needs of ill and injured personnel from the Navy, Army and Air Force, providing them with an integrated “one-stop service.”  The support centres, known as Integrated Personnel Support Centres (IPSCs), operate under the Joint Personnel Support Unit (JPSU), which is headquartered in Ottawa. 

The mandate of the JPSU is to respond to requests for support and report to the chain of command on issues of concern raised by ill and injured CF personnel. The JPSU accomplishes the following:

It improves the quality of care and services provided to ill and injured CF personnel; 
It ensures that military personnel have access to the same high standard of care and support across the country; 
It reduces the potential for gaps, overlaps and confusion, ensuring that no CF member “falls through the cracks”; 
As military personnel move frequently, the JPSU concept recognizes that people heal better and faster when they are close to their family and their social support network; and 
The JPSU gives military personnel a new mission – to heal (recover), to regain their strength (rehabilitate) and to choose their best way forward (reintegrate). 
The overarching goal of the JPSU is to ensure that all Regular Force and Reserve Force personnel and their families are provided an equitable level of care and support regardless of environment or location, through centralized command and control.

Services
The JPSU provides a CF/VAC integrated “one-stop service” for ill and injured CF personnel and their families. It supports currently serving and releasing CF personnel, both Regular Force and Reserve Force. It caters to both referrals and walk-in clients, to long-term injured personnel and to members considering retirement. It responds to queries from family members regarding support services and programs for ill and injured personnel, and provides referrals as appropriate. 

The JPSU plays a central role in the transition process for CF personnel recovering from serious illness or injury, and either progressing towards a normal work schedule or preparing for a civilian career. A member with a medical condition that precludes return to normal duty for more than six months is transferred to the Service Personnel Holding List (SPHL), posted to the JPSU, and assigned to an IPSC. Once the member is medically stabilized and a permanent medical category is assigned, which may include Medical Employment Limitations (MELs), an administrative review is conducted to assess future employability and suitability for continued service in accordance with the CF’s universality of service standards.i Members who do not meet all of the universality of service standards and who are not employable in the CF in any other capacity will be medically released, following considerate and suitable notice, through the nearest IPSC, where they will have access to a range of benefits and services to help them make the transition to civilian life and/or receive extended financial and other support if they are permanently incapacitated. 

The services made available through the JPSU include the following:

Casualty tracking; 
Casualty administrative support and advocacy; 
CF Case Management; 
Return to Work (RTW) Program coordination; 
Service Income Security Insurance Plan (SISIP) financial services; 
Liaison with Military Family Resource Centres, local base support representatives and local unit Commanding Officers; and 
VAC client and transition services. 
The JPSU improves on earlier initiatives in several key ways. It provides one-stop access to services and benefits, simplifying the process for clients seeking assistance. It reduces the potential for gaps and overlaps, and the potential for confusion among service providers. VAC staff become engaged earlier in a releasing member’s transition process. Shared standards and guidelines lead to care and support which is consistent across departments (DND/CF and VAC); environments (Army, Navy, Air Force); components (Regular Force and Reserve Force); bases, wings and units; and the country. 

Structure
The JPSU is the central military unit to which a number of Integrated Personnel Support Centres (IPSCs) belong. The IPSCs will be located as follows:

Calgary, AB; 
Edmonton, AB; 
Esquimalt, BC; 
Gagetown, NB; 
Halifax, NS; 
Kingston, ON; 
London, ON; 
Meaford, ON; 
Moncton, NB; 
Ottawa, ON; 
Petawawa, ON; 
St-Jean, QC; 
St. John’s, NL; 
Shilo, MB; 
Toronto, ON; 
Valcartier, QC; 
Vancouver, BC; 
Wainwright, AB; and 
Winnipeg, MB. 
Locations will open over the coming months. The individual IPSCs will be structured and staffed based on the size and relative needs of the population they serve. 

A Realignment of Resources
The delivery of casualty support services at the base, wing and formation level has been occurring for as long as the CF has been training and employing members and sending them into operational theatres and special duty operations. On the national level, new initiatives were launched in 1998 and again in 2007. While filling gaps in service, however, these did not comprehensively address the needs of the CF. In 2008, the Chief of Military Personnel (CMP) recommended the stand-up of casualty support units which would provide a consistent level of care for all CF personnel. The Chief of the Defence Staff (CDS) accepted this recommendation, and announced the intent to further enhance casualty support by establishing centrally managed units across the country.Leadership recognized that the earlier system of care management was complex, and that simplifying it would benefit personnel in need. The JPSU provides CF personnel and their families with coordinated, seamless and integrated care when illnesses or injuries occur, and through the stages of recovery, rehabilitation and reintegration into military or civilian life and employment.

i For more information on universality of service, see the Backgrounder, “Fit to Serve: Universality of Service and Related Support Programs,” at  <http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2918>


----------



## Takeniteasy

CBC Radio "Soldier On Program"

ADM(PA) Transcript - Transcription SMA(AP)
Text in the language of origin - Le texte est reproduit dans sa langue d'origine

TOPIC/SUJET: "Soldier On" Program Helps Wounded Soldiers

AGENCY/AGENCE: CBX-AM Edmonton

DATE-TIME/DATE-HEURE: 01 June 2009 07h39 

REFERENCE: 09060101



RON WILSON (CBX-AM): Since Canada sent its first soldier to Afghanistan in 2002; more than 100 Canadian soldiers have died on that military mission. It’s estimated that for every soldier who dies, at least two come home grievously wounded. The injuries are catastrophic: some have lost limbs, some have lost sight, and some have lost both. 



This morning here on CBC Edmonton, we want to tell you about a program called Soldier On. It helps those injured soldiers deal with the injury and in some cases psychological damage as well that they’re suffering.



This program runs on a shoestring budget. They get some money from the Canadian Forces, they get charitable donations. It provides the wounded with special sporting equipment, instruction, travel grants. It also makes a difference here, in Edmonton, for soldiers like Corporal Jake Wilkinson and Major Mark Campbell. Both were seriously injured by roadside bombs.



Sergeant Loren Ford, while serving in Afghanistan, lost an eye and his leg in a friendly fire incident back in 2002.



SERGEANT LOREN FORD (injured soldier): I said I had to try it because it’s an absolute love of mine and when I did it, especially with my wife, she came along and we skied. I think it was about an eight-kilometre loop down in Mount Washington. And I tell you, I hadn’t felt, that three hours that we were out, was the highlight of my week; personally for personal accomplishment because I almost didn’t miss a step in the actual movement of cross-country skiing, which you do need a lot of flexibility. 



However, because I do have dorsal flexion and I have some stability, and we were in a track, I tell you this winter, like I’m going to be going out and getting my own equipment. I’m going to be doing it and introducing it to my boys because it’s something that I absolutely loved my whole life. It took me going on the Soldier On Program, for me just to realize that I could do it, it took the Soldier On Program to get me to do that.



MAJOR MARK CAMPBELL (injured soldier): Soldier On has been huge in terms of my personal recovery from my wounds. I can say I’ve been on three different events: sports clinic in Kingston, which last December introduced me to wheelchair volleyball, swimming pool skills and hand crank bicycling and a few other things.



In the context of adapted sports, Soldier On has offered me an opportunity to try to a whole bunch of things that I wouldn’t have necessarily had the gumption to try myself. It’s easy to take the easy way out, and it’s another thing entirely to challenge yourself and to find out just what it is that you’re still capable of doing.



One-on-one instruction, learning to ride a single ski with little outriggers, day one, my shoulders were awfully sore from balancing. By day five, I was skiing every intermediate blue run on Mount Washington with these guys cheering me on just incredible. It’s just fantastic. 



And Soldier On facilitated me doing that. Would I have ever even thought about sit skiing? Not a chance! Would I have ever thought about joining the sledge hockey league in Edmonton? No.



CORPORAL JAKE WILKINSON (injured soldier): That was an amazing opportunity. I was on the one in December with Mark and on the ski week as well with Loren and Mark as well. And speaking of seeing him on the sit-ski actually was an inspiration because I was on top of the mountain a couple of times there and on the fifth day, seeing him up there, because I had seen him on the first day struggling at first and whatnot, and it was actually inspiration to a point that I wanted to try to sit-ski. And had it not been for that program, I never would have met Mark. He’s infantry by trade. I’m a mechanic. I probably never would have met him. I knew Loren just from my injury, but before that, I never would have met him and it’s kind of a really good circle of friends, I’ll say, and very inspirational.



MAJOR MARK CAMPBELL: Amazing rehabilitative value. For the cost of what they do, most of which, you know, just sort of depends on the good graces of the army in terms of hosting and equipment and everything else. But what that program does, you just... I can’t... I can’t put into words just how much it means. And it’s not just about learning to play wheelchair basketball. It’s about... it’s about time spent with fellow disabled soldiers and understanding that you’re not alone and that you all share very similar challenges. You can’t put a price tag on that. It’s just... It’s incredible. So, yes, if, you know, if we get the chance to do a little scuba in Aruba, I’m not going to say no.



RON WILCOX: Major Mark Campbell. You also heard the voice of Corporal Jake Wilkinson and Sergeant Loren Ford, all three of those soldiers suffered grievous injuries while serving in Afghanistan. They were talking about a program called Soldier On, which provides on a shoestring budget literally some support for the soldiers who have been injured while serving in Afghanistan.



You can learn more by going to their website, soldieron.ca. That’s soldieron.ca.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

I have started a whirlwind tour of events in support of the Soldier On Fund. Last wknd I was in Winnipeg for the first annual Air Force Run which had 1006 entrants. This week I will be in Kingston for a PD day and also for the K2K indoor 24hr Cycling Fundraiser for SO. Then off to St-Jean recruit school on Monday for 2 presentations. 
The annual Surf n Turf is also being held next Friday on the 12th and once again they are raising awareness and funds for SO. (8 Wing Trenton)

The 3rd Annual Celebrity Golf Tourny in support of the Soldier On Fund is also being held in Trenton on the 15th and 16th of June. Links are provided. 95.5 has an online auction as well.
http://vip.buzsoftware.com/rgc/index.cfm?ID=102
http://www.classichits955.fm/
Many returning Canadian celebs!

Hope to see some of you out in my travels.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
WO Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; here are two links to upcoming events:

Kingston K2K Spin-a-thon
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/asu_kingston/k2k/

CF RAAM 2009 Raising awarness for Soldier On
http://cfraam2009.donmacpherson.com/

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day all; 
Just getting back from the Kington K2K Spin-a-thon and it was an amazing 24hrs. They raised over $34,000 for Soldier On and more importantly they raised awareness. MCpl  Joyd Mitic, Sgt Lorne Ford and Cpl Shawn Fevens were also present during the event and cycled a few KM's for some of the teams.

I will look for the newspaper articles and post when I can.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Kingston K2K


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good Day to all; here are two links to upcoming events:
> 
> Kingston K2K Spin-a-thon
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/asu_kingston/k2k/
> 
> CF RAAM 2009 Raising awarness for Soldier On
> http://cfraam2009.donmacpherson.com/
> 
> Pictures from the Kingston K2K Spin-a-Thon
> 
> 1. Start of the 24hr event
> 2. teams and volunteer crowd
> 3. Sgt Lorne Ford and Cpl Shawn Fevens are riding with some of the CF 2009 RAAM Team. LCol Tony O'Keeffe (lone rider attempting the race is in the middle of Sgt Ford and Cpl Fevens)
> 
> The updated total for funds raised is now sitting at $36,000 for the wknd!!! Congrats to all who made this event a very memorable one.
> 
> Duty With Honour
> Soldier On   :yellow:


----------



## Takeniteasy

The annual Surf n Turf is just a couple of days away. I will be participating with the 424 Sqn Sar Tech Team and am looking forward to seeing everyone. They are once again also raising awarness and funds for Soldier On so come on out and support.

http://www.cfcommunitygateway.com/en/Trenton/news/SurfTurf_e.asp

Duty With Honour
Soldier On   ushup:


----------



## tabernac

LCol O'Keefe is a machine. The guy has done more Ironmans than one could care to count, and has done a bike race across the US.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; just posting some links to recent articles-

https://www.defenceandsecurity.ca/index.php?action=news.article&id=118

http://www.calgaryherald.com/opinion/reader-comments/Walking+walk+those+walked+talk/1668786/story.html

http://www.torontosun.com/news/columnists/joe_warmington/2009/06/17/9822156-sun.html

http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1602454&auth=JORDAN%20PRESS

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Regional Adaptive Fitness Specialist ( now hiring ) 

We continue to move forward and build the best possiable support system for our injured and ill personnel. 

http://www.cfpsa.com/en/corporate/services/hr/pubjobdetails_e.asp?job=4954

Position:  Regional Adapted Fitness Specialist  
Division:  Personnel Support Programs Division  
Base:  Headquarters, Ottawa 
Position Status:  Full Time 
Date Posted:  6/18/2009 
Close Date:  7/2/2009 
Start Date:  6/17/2009 
Salary:  $ 58,430 - $ 68,750 per annum  
Experience:   
   
Requirements:  
Qualifications: 
- Master’s degree in Physical Education, Exercise Sciences, Kinesiology or a related field AND some years experience in adapted physical fitness and return to work programming for adults or a related field
OR
- Bachelor’s degree in Physical Education, Exercise Sciences, Kinesiology or a related field AND several years experience in adapted physical fitness and return to work programming for adults or a related field
AND
- Current Certified Exercise Physiologist (CEP) certification

Language requirement: English essential, bilingualism (French / English) an asset for opportunities in Nova Scotia, Manitoba, Alberta and British Columbia.

French essential, bilingualism (English/French) an asset for opportunities in Québec.

Bilingualism (French / English) is essential for opportunities in Ontario and New Brunswick.

Knowledge Requirements
- Of physical fitness programming, evaluation protocols and techniques, and exercise prescriptions for persons with a disability
- Of physical fitness evaluations, physical training programs and exercise science
- Of principles of research and development in adapted physical activity
- Of the principles of attitude and behaviour change
- Of principles related to adult education
- Of physical fitness instruction techniques
- Of general business practices and theories
- Of loss prevention techniques
- Of risk management 

Experience Requirements 
- In planning, developing, managing and evaluating the operations and delivery of physical fitness and evaluation programs for persons with a disability
- In planning and conducting motor skill development sessions and/or individualized exercise sessions for persons with a disability
- In data collection, case management and report writing 
- In working with community groups and organizations
- In applying policies, procedures, and regulations
- In reviewing technical reports and scientific documents 
- In project management
- In budget administration
- In planning and conducting presentations and guest lectures
- In using software for word processing, spreadsheets, presentations, databases, e-mail and Internet browsing

   
Summary:  
Under the direction of the Personnel Support Programs (PSP) Fitness and Sport Director, the Regional Adapted Fitness Specialist conducts adaptive physical fitness programming, motor skill development, evaluation protocols and exercise prescriptions for ill or injured Canadian Forces (CF) personnel participating in the return to work program within a Joint Personnel Support Unit (JPSU) region. He/She performs fitness assessments and provides recommendations to Return to Work Coordinator for inclusion within the injured or ill military personnel’s return to work plan. The Regional Adapted Fitness Specialist manages the delivery of practical and theoretical adaptive physical fitness clinics, conferences, seminars, specialty courses, and workshops for military personnel, their families, fitness staff and community groups. She/He also promotes active participation of injured or ill CF personnel in Soldier On program activities, such as the Soldier On SportFit Camp, Soldier On Challenge and Soldier On Day.<<
<<
Positions available:<<
Halifax – Nova Scotia<<
Gagetown – New Brunswick<<
Valcartier – Québec<<
Toronto – Ontario<<
Petawawa – Ontario<<
Shilo – Manitoba<<
Edmonton – Alberta<<
Esquimalt – British Columbia<<

   
Additional Info:  
Successful candidate will be prepared to commence employment as soon as possible.

NPF employees must demonstrate the following core characteristics: team player, customer focus, positive attitude, excellence, and competence.

NPF is committed to Employment Equity and Diversity and invites applications from Women, Aboriginal People, Persons with Disabilities and Visible Minorities.
To receive this job poster in an alternative format, please contact the NPF Human Resources Manager.

Eligible candidates should submit a resume clearly outlining their ability to fulfill all position requirements by mail to: CFPFSS, 4210 Labelle Street, Ottawa, ON K1A 0K2, by e-mail at recruiting@cfpsa.com, or online at www.cfpsa.com. Applications must be received before 1600 hrs 2 July 2009.

Please note that only those candidates selected for further consideration will be contacted. If you have special needs and require accommodation measures for the selection process, please notify the NPF Human Resources Manager at that time.
 

http://www.cfpsa.com/fr/corporate/services/hr/pubjobdetails_f.asp?job=4954

Poste:  Spécialiste régional du conditionnement physique adapté  
Division :  Division des Programmes de soutien du personnel  
Base :  Quartier général, Ottawa 
Situation du poste :  Temps plein 
Date d'affichage :  6/18/2009 
Date de fermeture :  7/2/2009 
Date d'entrée en fonction :  6/17/2009 
Salaire :  $ 58,430 - $ 68,750 per annum  
Expérience :   
   
Exigences :  
Qualification 
- Maîtrise en éducation physique, en science des exercices, en kinésiologie ou dans un domaine connexe ET quelques années d’expérience du conditionnement physique adapté et des programmes de retour au travail pour des adultes ou dans un domaine connexe
OU
- Baccalauréat en éducation physique, en science des exercices, en kinésiologie ou dans un domaine connexe ET plusieurs années d’expérience du conditionnement physique adapté et des programmes de retour au travail pour des adultes ou dans un domaine connexe
ET
- Certificat valide de Physiologiste de l’exercice certifié (PEC)

Exigences linguistiques : L’anglais est essentiel et le français est considéré comme un atout pour les postes en Nouvelle-Écosse, au Manitoba, en Alberta et en Colombie-Britannique. 

Le français est essentiel et l’anglais est considéré comme un atout pour le poste au Québec.

Le bilinguisme (français-anglais) est essentiel pour les postes en Ontario et Nouveau Brunswick.

Connaissances requises
- Des programmes de conditionnement physique, des protocoles et des techniques d’évaluation de la condition physique et de la prescription d’exercices pour des personnes handicapées
- De l’évaluation de la condition physique, des programmes d’entraînement physique et de la science des exercices
- Des principes de la recherche et du développement dans le domaine de l’activité physique adaptée
- Des principes du changement d’attitude et de comportement
- Des principes liés à l’éducation des adultes et à la dynamique de groupe
- Des techniques d’enseignement de cours de conditionnement physique 
- Des pratiques et des théories générales de la gestion des affaires
- Des techniques de prévention des pertes 
- De la gestion du risque

Expérience requise
- De la planification, de l’élaboration, de la gestion et de l’évaluation des activités et de la prestation de programmes de conditionnement physique et d’évaluation de la condition physique pour des personnes handicapées
- De la planification et de l’animation de séances de développement de la motricité et/ou de séances d’exercices personnalisés pour des personnes handicapées
- De la collecte de données, de la gestion de cas et de la rédaction de rapports 
- Du travail avec des groupes et des organismes communautaires
- De l’application de politiques, de procédures et de règlements
- De l’examen de rapports techniques et de documents scientifiques
- De la gestion de projets
- De l’administration budgétaire
- De la planification et de la présentation d’exposés et de cours magistraux en tant que conférencier invité
- De l’utilisation de logiciels de traitement de texte, de tableur, de présentation, de base de données, de courriel et de navigation dans Internet

   
Sommaire :  
Sous la direction du directeur du conditionnement physique et des sports des Programmes de soutien du personnel, la ou le titulaire du poste mène à bien des programmes de conditionnement physique adapté, le développement de la motricité, les protocoles d’évaluation de la condition physique et la prescription d’exercices pour les militaires des Forces canadiennes (FC) malades ou blessés qui participent au programme de retour au travail au sein d’une région de l’Unité interarmées de soutien au personnel (UISP). Elle ou il effectue des évaluations de la condition physique et formule des recommandations au coordonnateur du retour au travail aux fins d’intégration au plan de retour au travail du militaire malade ou blessé. La ou le titulaire du poste gère la prestation de cours pratiques et théoriques, de conférences, de séminaires, de cours spécialisés et d’ateliers portant sur le conditionnement physique adapté à l’intention du personnel militaire, de leurs familles, du personnel du conditionnement physique et des groupes communautaires. Elle ou il fait la promotion de la participation active des militaires malades ou blessés des FC aux activités du programme Soldat en mouvement, comme le camp de conditionnement physique et de sports, le Défi Soldat en mouvement et la Journée Soldat en mouvement.  
   
Information supplémentaire :  
Postes disponibles:
Halifax – Nouvelle-Écosse
Gagetown – Nouveau-Brunswick
Valcartier – Québec
Toronto – Ontario
Petawawa – Ontario
Shilo – Manitoba
Edmonton – Alberta
Esquimalt – Colombie-Britannique


La candidate ou le candidat retenu doit être prêt à entrer en fonction dès que possible. 

Les employés des FNP doivent mettre en évidence les qualités fondamentales suivantes : esprit d’équipe, accent sur le client, attitude positive, excellence et compétence.

Les FNP souscrivent au principe de l’équité en matière d’emploi et de la diversité, et invitent les femmes, les Autochtones, les personnes handicapées et les membres des minorités visibles à poser leur candidature.

Pour obtenir cet avis de concours dans un média substitut, veuillez communiquer avec le gestionnaire des ressources humaines des FNP.

Les personnes admissibles doivent soumettre leur curriculum vitae décrivant clairement leur capacité de répondre à toutes les exigences du poste par courrier à : SSPFFC, 4210, rue Labelle, Ottawa (Ontario) K1A 0K2 ou par courriel à recruiting@aspfc.com; elles peuvent aussi postuler en ligne à www.aspfc.com. Les candidatures doivent être reçues avant 16 h le 2 juillet 2009.

Veuillez noter que nous ne communiquerons qu’avec les personnes convoquées à une entrevue. Si vous avez des besoins spéciaux et nécessitez des mesures d’adaptation dans le cadre du processus de sélection, veuillez en aviser le gestionnaire des ressources humaines des FNP à ce moment.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Army News storey on One Year Countdown to the Paralympic Games in Vancouver 
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=3569

Loops For Troops includes Soldier On as one of their charities. 
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=3547

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

We were able to purchase for Capt. Trevor Green a home gym to help further his recovery efforts. Thanks to all of you who continue to support each and every rep he does is thanks to you.
(Semi-Industrial Free Motion picture attached)

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## RTaylor

Ironman, I was at the K2K and it was pretty awesome, alot of us from CFSCE really put in a lot of effort and the end was very much worth it as we raised alot of awareness (and cash) in the local and military community.

I hope that the effort continues and only gains awareness as time goes by, in my opinion this is hands down one of the best organizations / charities or whatever you want to call it out there.

Keep up the solid work on this.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Thanks RTaylor.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._






Left to right, Major Mark Campbell, Cpl. Jake Wilkinson and Sgt. Lorne Ford at Edmonton Garrison. The soldiers, all wounded in the line of duty, participate in the Soldier On program that, among other things, teaches sports skills.  Photograph by: Chris Schwarz, Edmonton Journal


*Sports program helps wounded to Soldier On*
Jamie Hall, Edmonton Journal, 4 Jul 09
Article link

Knowing he could still ski, even without the use of his legs, was a transformative moment for Mark Campbell,

Even more life-changing was the realization that he was not alone in his struggle.

"That was the first time I had come into contact with other disabled soldiers," said Campbell. "It was huge for me."

Four months ago, he joined a handful of other soldiers from across the country--including two from Edmonton--in Mount Washington, B. C., for a weeklong ski trip arranged through Soldier On.

Like Campbell, many of the soldiers were amputees.

A major with the Edmonton-based 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, Campbell had both legs amputated above the knee after he knelt on a buried landmine in Afghanistan's Panjwaii district during a tour of duty a year ago.

Since 2006,438 Canadian soldiers have been wounded in Afghanistan. That number includes a wide range of injuries; from a minor cut caused by a piece of shrapnel to catastrophic wounds that lead to the loss of limbs, or sight.

A program of the Canadian Forces, Soldier On was established in 2007 to offer permanently injured and disabled soldiers services, support and opportunities to maintain an active lifestyle through physical fitness and sport.

In B. C., Campbell found himself navigating a slope he had skied 20 years before.

"I knew the hill, but it's a little different when you're cinched into a little bucket seat and you're this high off the snow as opposed to standing up," said Campbell, 44.

"I couldn't even sit upright the first day, even balancing with those little outriggers."

He persevered, ignoring the dull throb in his shoulders. On Day 3, something clicked.

"I got my groove back, I got my centre of gravity back," said Campbell.

Schussing down the mountainside to the sound of hooting and hollering from his instructors and friends, Campbell felt as though he'd gone "from zero to hero."

Since then, at other Soldier On clinics, he has learned about a number of disabled sports, among them wheelchair basketball, sitting volleyball, rock climbing and swimming.

Sledge hockey remains his hands-down favourite. "It really is a lot of fun," said Campbell.

It's also one of the most popular sports in the Paralympic Games; soldiers are often joined at the clinics by members of the national Paralympic team.

"The military has its share of 20-something soldiers who have been permanently disabled and are looking for challenges," said Campbell.

"They're fit by virtue of their training and their lifestyle."

Sgt. Lorne Ford credits that lifestyle with his survival on the night of April 17, 2002, when his unit was bombed by a U. S. fighter pilot while on patrol in Afghanistan. Pte. Richard Green died in the attack, as did Pte. Nathan Smith, Cpl. Ainsworth Dyer and Sgt. Marc Leger. Ford lost an eye and suffered nerve damage in his left leg that has left him with a permanent limp.

"One of the many factors that helped me survive that night was my fitness," said Ford, who was with Campbell in B. C. "General fitness is tied so closely with physical and mental well-being; it doesn't matter if you're injured or not.

"But for someone who has been wounded, you're much better able to cope with things the more fit you are, there's no doubt in my mind."

Cpl. Jake Wilkinson was also on the ski trip. He called his involvement with Soldier On an "eye-opening experience," a term he says he has used frequently in the year since he lost the vision in his right eye.

"I seem to use it all the time," he said with a rueful smile.

Wilkinson's unit was towing a vehicle with a tank last April when it struck an improvised explosive device that blew the protective gear off his head. He still has his eye, and there's a chance he may regain some vision over time, but there's no guarantee.

Wilkinson attended his first Soldier On clinic last December in Kingston; until then he had never heard of the program. News of the program is generated solely through word of mouth; privacy issues prevent the type of widespread awareness that would benefit wounded soldiers.

"The very people that Soldier On targets--those who are permanentlydisabled-- are the very people whose medical conditions cannot be divulged because of confidentiality," said Campbell.

The trio has made it their mission to spread the word.

"Going from fully fit and able-bodied to disabled with no legs instantly is a tough row to hoe, it really is," said Campbell. "Everything you used to take for granted is now a deliberate undertaking. Everything takes longer and everything's extremely difficult.

"But at the end of the day, it's programs like Soldier On that make your new life 'tolerable,' for lack of a better word.

"It would be easy for me to feel sorry for myself, but I refuse to do so. Soldier On, and being part of the army, teaches you not just specific sporting skills, what it teaches you is that there are new things you can do.

"It also teaches you that the journey's not complete, and that you're not alone."

jhall@thejournal.canwest.com


----------



## The Bread Guy

This from the City of Thunder Bay:

"Thunder Bay has been chosen as the launch site of the second annual Healing On The Albany event scheduled for July 10 through the17th.

“After last year’s exceptional welcome, we did not even consider any other city from which to begin our Canadian adventure” said Mark Snyder, event coordinator for the organization Project Healing Waters.  

The non profit group was founded by a retired U.S. military officer – Ed Nichols - to assist wounded soldiers in their physical and psychological healing after battle field trauma. “Learning and practicing the art of fly fishing offers these soldiers a peaceful place to acquire the skills of angling” Snyder said.

In July 2008 soldiers from both the U.S. and Canada were officially welcomed to Thunder Bay and then to Miminiska Lodge a Wilderness North Fly In Fishing destination on the Albany river.

The ten soldiers in this year’s event have all be selected by “Soldier On” in Canada and by Project Healing Waters in the U.S. to enjoy a week in the boreal forest of Northwestern Ontario, after suffering serious injuries in foreign wars.

During their stay last year, soldiers were also special guests at the Fort Hope’s Eabamatoong First Nation Pow Wow, and honored in a special community wide ceremony. Plans include another such ceremony this year...."

_More on attached news release_


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to an article about MCpl Cyr PPCLI. He along with Glen Kirkland are at this time enjoying a week in North Western Ontario with Project Healing Waters Flyfishing.

http://www.thestarphoenix.com/business/Soldier+story/1669391/story.html
http://www.tbnewswatch.com/News/?cid=60837

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; it has been a busy summer with fund raisers going on across the country. 

In Picture left to right President Mr.Jacques Plante,Randy Watts,Dave Skeard,Greg Legace

During the winter of 2008 MWO Dave Skeard and I were conducting Fire Safety Inspections along the North Warning System.  During one of those inspections, at Cambridge Bay, we were approached by one of the Camp Chefs, Bernie Doucette.  A strong supporter of the Troops, he asked us if there was something he could do to show more support.  We all agreed that Bernie would paint two pictures and Dave and I would go through the process of raffling them off.  The paintings took Bernie approximately 200 hours to paint and they turned out beautifully.  There was really no problem in making up the tickets and conducting the raffle, where we did have a problem was what charity would support the troops the best.
After much research, and one particularly lengthy conversation it was decided to donate the money to the Soldier on program.  This program, run by WO Andrew McLean, deals directly with the rehabilitation of wounded soldiers suffering from physical and Operational Stress Injuries.  With the help of Nasittuq and North Warning Personnel we were able to raise and donate $1600.00. The cheque was presented to Mr. Greg Legace, head of the Soldier-on Program, on 29 June 2009.  Incidentally the winners of the paintings were Ray Carmichael of Surrey BC who won the Wolf painting and the Hockey painting went to Scott Babcock of Aurora Ontario.  Many thanks, to all who supported this worthwhile event.

Randy Watts
Assistant Fire Marshal
Nasittuq Corporation


----------



## Takeniteasy

Frank Bouchard and Jody Mitic. This was taken in Texas during the visit to the Brooks Army Medical Facility for the Triathon camp.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; here is a link to a MUST SEE VIDEO the Ottawa Rehab Hospital Annual Report "Proud History of Service" and their work with the Canadian Military. They highlight MCpl Mike Trauners road to recovery with video of his rehab sessions. This is a must see.

Also at the same hosptial is Pte Andrew Knisley and Cpl Bill Kerr.

http://www.worldclasscare.ca/en/success-stories/a-proud-history-of-service

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
WO Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Loops for Troops newsletter link July/Aug 09. Picture posted is of MCpl Mitic and Cpl Fuchko who participated in the event.
www.rausi.ca

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; just adding a couple of links about Capt Simon Mailloux. Picture of him is in the second link cycling.

Frech:
http://www.lactualite.com/20080221_152638_4672

http://www.canadianembassy.org/ca/2009-06-01-eng.asp

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

The Other Canadian Open. Read this article from the Winnipeg Free Press on what Canadian personnel and coalition forces are doing this weekend in Kandahar. iper:

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/golf-course-blossoms-in-desert-51561892.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; MCpl Jody Mitic finished his first official week here in Ottawa as the Soldier On Outreach Coordinator. We look forward to having him here to help out. 

Our Soldier On Fund Terms of Ref are now listed on our webpage www.soldieron.ca/www.soldatenmouvement.ca along with the long awaited Grant Application. Please go there and read through the grant application. I will not spoil the surprise but for those who can benefit you will be very happy.

I can tell you after working on this for 3 years Greg Lagace and I are very happy with how things are moving and progressing.
Hiring of the Adaptive Sports Specialists for the JPSU's will be taking place shortly and that will be another resource for our injured and ill.

And to finish this post off please visit www.halifaxrockfest.ca they will be donating $1 dollar from each POP sold so I hope each and every fest goer will be riding a sugar high while the bands play on. I think this concert is probably one of the best entertainment shows ever put on by the CF. PSP Halifax has done an amazing job getting this together along with all the other sponsors that are listed on the site. Check out the bands, Finger Eleven, Our Lady Peace and more....

Thank you to all who continue to support and promote Soldier On, it is not just a program but a way of thinking and we are all worth the effort.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Link to an older article but the wedding is coming up. Best wishes to Ruth and her brother Andrew Knisley.
"Wounded Soldier Up for wedding walk" iper:
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2009/01/22/8108286-sun.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Update on Cpl Bill Kerr. Bill will also be getting married soon to Tracy L. Best wishes to them.

Home For a Hero Project link:
http://www.homeforahero.ca/

Duty With Honour
Soldier On   :yellow:


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> The Other Canadian Open. Read this article from the Winnipeg Free Press on what Canadian personnel and coalition forces are doing this weekend in Kandahar. iper:
> 
> http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/golf-course-blossoms-in-desert-51561892.html
> 
> Duty With Honour
> Soldier On



Link to Canoe News video storey on the Kandahar Golf Tourny just found this:
http://en.video.canoe.tv/search/kandahar%20golf/no-rain-just-heat-at-kandahar-canadian-open/30838405001
Link to recent article on the event. Great work.
http://www.thestar.com/sports/golf/article/672169

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to an Edmonton article regarding the upcoming Coastal Team Challenge. Fuchko, Franklin, Crawford, Rickard and McCoy are the CF personnel. I would also like to add to this article that Soldier On is paying for the Canadians participating in this event. 

http://www.edmontonsun.com/news/edmonton/2009/07/29/10296656-sun.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Very unique picture. From left to right as you view. 

Maj Bruce Henwood (Ret) MCpl Jody Mitic and Cpl Mark Fuchko

Info on Bruce Henwood: We owe alot to his determination following his injuries in 1995. 

Major Bruce Henwood, M.S.M., C.D. (Retired), Calgary, Alberta
Meritorious Service Medal

Seriously injured during his tour of duty in Croatia, Bruce Henwood has fought relentlessly to ensure future military personnel in similar circumstances are adequately compensated.   With exceptional leadership and perseverance, Mr. Henwood pursued his struggle to rectify a disparity in the benefits provided to serving and retired military members who sustained life-altering injuries in the performance of their duties.  In 2003, his efforts resulted in the passing of  federal legislation Bill C-44, recommending that adequate compensation be given to all military personnel injured during service, regardless of rank.

http://www.rusi.ca/Injured%20soldiers%20still%20fighting%20for%20fairness.pdf

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Tough Productions will be hosting a fundraiser on August 8th in Norwood Ontario. Link to their site is provided. Many sponsors and the local legions are involved as well.  iper: :cheers: :dileas:
http://www.atoughproductions.com/Site/Band_of_Brothers.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Soldier On is seeking a new French version of our name. We have a contest that could win you a $200 CANEX certificate. Go to www.soldieron.ca to check out the details and vote or make your own suggestion.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## simysmom99

We do indeed owe Bruce a debt of gratitude.  When he was injured he got no financial support and fought like nobody else to get that changed.  He is one hell of a guy!
Paul has sent me a couple of great pictures from the trip.  It looks like they are having a good time.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Check out the World Team Blog site to read about the finish of the Coastal Team Challenge. It was indeed a challenge for the participants and they completed over 150km of kayaking to finish yesterday at Jericho Beach in Vancouver.
Congrats to all.
http://coastalteam2009.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2009-08-01T00%3A00%3A00-07%3A00&updated-max=2009-09-01T00%3A00%3A00-07%3A00&max-results=24

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Job posting for Senior Soldier On Manager:

French
http://www.cfpsa.ca/fr/corporate/Services/hr/pubjobdetails_f.asp?job=5036

English
http://www.cfpsa.ca/en/corporate/services/hr/pubjobdetails_e.asp?job=5036


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; 

I recently visited the Century 21 office in Trenton to speak with the agents from both Trenton and Bellville. They have committed to raise $25,000 for the Soldier On Fund over 3 years. They have held a few events already and will be holding another family BBQ outside Smiley's in Trenton. They also presented us with another $700 cheque to add to their growing total.  

Also here is a link to the Comrades Motorcyle Club Soldier On Ride CTV news storey.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4Ka5OyrOMo

A heart felt thanks to all.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On  
WO Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Article link to a Fredericton newspaper storey. Sgt Karen McCoy and Dick Hartnett.
http://dailygleaner.canadaeast.com/rss/article/777917

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Picture attached is of Retired (Sgt) Steve Daniel along with former CF personnel from the Comrades Motorcylce Club in Sudbury. They have been busy the past year supporting SO with day rides and socials. This is another donation of $1000 being presented with Steve accepting. iper:
http://www.comradesmc.com/

We also recently recieved a $1300 donation from a pre-deployment send off party. Due to security I will not post the name but the member asked for donations to be made to the Soldier On Fund. 
Thoughts are with all our deployed CF personnel around the world. See you home soon.  

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## simysmom99

Andrew, as always thank you for sharing all these good news stories.  You work incredibly hard and I just thought I would let you know how much it is appreciated.


----------



## Edward Campbell

simysmom99 said:
			
		

> Andrew, as always thank you for sharing all these good news stories.  You work incredibly hard and I just thought I would let you know how much it is appreciated.



Me, too, Andrew.

I know this is a bit of a "one man topic" but it is well read and we all appreciate the information you provide here and, even more, the work you do for our wounded.

BZ


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here are some pictures from the Coastal Team Challenge that took place beginning August.


----------



## Takeniteasy

more....


----------



## Takeniteasy

And the finish of 160km of ocean kayaking. This was not an easy paddle. Congrats again to all who participated and a big thanks to to support crews along the way.

Hot off the press from the Maple Leaf: (2 articles)
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5587
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5583

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Have to share this photo of Sgt Karen McCoy. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

Our very own MCpl Elton Adams has released his first song album. The songs are from his experience as a CF member and most noteably his tours in Afghanistan. He has committed $4 dollars from each sale to the Soldier On Fund. The link to his website is http://eltonadams.com/

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

MCpl Mike Trauner and Pte Andrew Knisley this past weekend attended the Row Ontario Adaptive Clinic in Sudbury. Here are a couple of pictures taken by Leah Cuffe Mike's fiancee.
http://www.sudburyrowingclub.ca/content/view/6/37/

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Earlier this summer 5 CF personnel travelled from Shilo MB to Northwestern Ontario to participate with Project Healing Waters. MCpl Cyr, Cpl Kirkland, Cpl Daigle, Cpl Stoesz and Cpl Collen.
Project Healing Waters stood up it's Canadian chapter earlier this summer and is based in Alberta. They are hoping to offer trips to Canadian CF personnel soon.
http://www.projecthealingwaters.org/

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

and a couple more..


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all; well the first Army Run article has been released and here is a link to it, MCpl Mitic, Sgt Bouchard, MCpl Rickard and Sgt McCoy are all quoted. They are on flights heading home at the moment but did the CF proud. ushup: T:
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Double+amputee+shows+true+grit+Army/2013822/story.html

Picture attached is of Cpl Andrew Knisley who was promoted prior to the start of the Army Run. Andrew lost his leg in Jan 09 and along with Cpl Mark Fuchko and MCpl Mike Trauner completed the 5km event in the second picture.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Army Run pictures; St-Jean Recruit school once again came out in force and in the last week mustered up $6800 for Soldier On. Over the past 2 years they have raised $30,000 for SO.

CTV link: Single leg amputtee breaks world record for the half marathon at the Army Run. I would like to add that Rick Ball (World record holder of both the 10km and now 21km) did stick around and chat with our injured and ill participants. He was there along with all our Soldier On participants to great MCpl Mitic cross the line in his first 21km event. 
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090920/army_run_090920/20090920?hub=TopStories


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hot off the press; CTV news storey on today's Army Run. Pay attention to  Capt Simon Mailloux (Vandoo) who will be deploying with HQ later this year to AGH.
We have know about his training for his upcoming deployment but did not want to steal his thunder...
Also in the video Cpl Mark Fuchko and MCpl Adam Cyr oh and the MND.  :cdnsalute:

http://watch.ctv.ca/news/clip215240#clip215240

All the best to all the CF members and their families who are preparing to deploy. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On   :yellow:


----------



## PMedMoe

Photo of the day at Canoe News.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Thanks for sharing all this - kudos to all who ran, all who helped organize and all who donated!


----------



## simysmom99

Congrats to all who participated!  I'm pretty proud of what you all are accomplishing!


----------



## Takeniteasy

Picture is of Rick Ball ( set new World Record for single BK amputtee 21km ) and MCpl Jody Mitic finisher of the Army Half marathon. Rick took time to speak with many of the participants and Capt Lisa Francis took good care of some sore spots after his World Record. CF Rehab Team and Injured Soldiers Volunteers did a great job in supporting our injured and ill. (military and civilian)

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Timex

I read this on a local Triathlon web site this morning. Phill Marsh is a running coach here in Ottawa.  I'm absolutely humbled...

(MOD's I've pasted the entire article since there's a bit of chaff in the web posting)

 ARMY RUN...A WEEKEND OF HEROES:

This past weekend, over 12,000 runners and walkers lined up to show their appreciation and respect...soldiers thankful for their fellow competitors who were about to run and walk side by side, and civilians thankful for these soldiers who put themselves in harms way to not only protect the lives of others but to ensure that we all have the freedoms that we often take so much for granted. 

In 2008, we saw for the first time a number of injured soldiers lining up to start the 5km event. For all of us who run, bike, swim, ski, skate every day here in the Capital Region, it was a time to reflect and to realize that we have been fortunate enough to not be put into harm's way. For many of us, it was the first time we saw an injured soldier putting on a racing prosthetic the same way we would lace up our racing flats. For me, it was an experience that made me understand the sacrifice that these men and women make every day of their lives; the sacrifices of brothers and sisters, fathers and daughters, and of friends. I made a decision that for 2009 Army Run, I wanted to work with an injured soldier and coach one of these adaptive athletes for the half marathon. 

When I brought the idea to Chris and the Army Run folks this winter, there was an initial hesitation as the Army is very protective of their soldiers and especially those who have been injured in combat. 

Everyone agreed that it was a natural evolution for the event to have an injured soldier taking on the challenge of the half marathon but other considerations would have to include the chances of failure to finish, the optics of this soldier being front and center as the face of the event, and of course finding the soldier that would want to be the adaptive athlete who would take on the challenge of running the half marathon. 

A few weeks later, a meeting was set up with a young soldier named Jody Mitic. We met at the hotel he was staying at while he was visiting Ottawa and I was immediately at ease with Jody. As a coach, I wanted to get a feel for my athlete, to see if there would be a natural trust and respect from both sides, and to see if he or she really was committed to their goal. For Jody, I could see that he was apprehensive and likely wondering what my motives where and why a civilian was going to offer to coach him through to his goal of finishing the half marathon. After a good discussion about his background, I headed home and emailed Chris that I was willing to commit to working with Jody and waited to see if Jody had the same response. When Chris replied that Jody was happy with our meeting and that he was comfortable with my background and my experiences with both adaptive and other athletes, we decided to come up with a plan to get started. For me, it was the start of an experience that I hope helped Jody become a better athlete and helped me be a better man. 

Training with Jody required a different approach than working with my regular athletes. Normally, the training plan is focused on energy systems, speed, periodizing the training for optimal race day performances and training the athletes to handle the stresses of competition both mentally and physically. For Jody, the focus was pain management and dealing with the sores and the skin damage that would come with running on prosthetic carbon limbs. Finding ways of managing the friction, the suction of the stumps with the limbs, the phantom pains, the cramping of the remains of his calf muscles, and mostly finding a running rhythm that would allow us to run/walk 21km. It was not the pressure of running the fastest time, but rather the overwhelming pressure of representing your fellow soldiers, of proving to your superiors that your physical and mental limits were still untested, and that you were close to getting back to being combat ready. Any failure along the way, under the microscope of the media especially on race day, could have destroyed any hopes or dreams of a return to joining his brothers in arms back where an IED changed his life forever. 

The training runs were a chance to talk about our lives, about his life as a soldier, of meeting his partner minutes after the explosion as he watched medics trying to save his life and finding out later that he would lose both of his lower legs. He wanted to know about my life, my running and why I would want to help him with his training. I think for a long time Jody wondered about my commitment to crossing the finish line with him but I don't think he had any idea what kind of an honor it was to be a part of this and to get to know a true Canadian hero. I learned about his background as a sniper, his young daughter and most of all his burning desire to return to combat. He talked at great length about his work with Soldier On, which is a fund that helps injured soldiers and their families, and he spoke of the opportunity to be the face of this organization as he crossed the finish line for the half marathon in September. 

The longest run we managed in training was 16km, with the last 3 walking. Our process was a little more complicated than most athletes as we had to find a bench to sit on while Jody took off his legs and toweled off the inside to eliminate the sweat buildup. Carrying around a chamois and hand sanitizer became the norm instead of power bars and gels. Drying off the stumps, massaging the sores that would build up, then putting the legs back on and pressing the suction back, we would then continue with our runs. Folks would see us running, and those who knew Jody was a soldier would say thanks while others would simply look in awe at this awkward looking runner, a 220 pound man who looked more comfortable under a bench press than putting in the km's along the canal. Children would say to their parents "look at the man with no legs" and while Jody understood their wonder, I think at times it was also a tough thing to hear along the way but he always greeted folks and said thanks right back to them. Every time we ran, I became more proud of him, not as a soldier or a runner but just as a man who somehow thought of himself as being so lucky in life after such a tragedy would knock most of us into a spiral of depression. 

Fast forward to race week, on Thursday the last of our regular weekly Thursday runs at the A breakfast show. I invited Mayor O'Brien, Minister Stockwell Day, Minister Peter MacKay and MP John Weston to join Jody and I along with a number of soldiers from both the Army and from Soldier On. We ran as a group and it was amazing to see so much respect and awe as Jody talked about his life, his aspirations, and his family. For Jody, he was so pleased to see these politicians who are also all runners, take the time to show their support and pride in his efforts. From there, the media demands began, and the reality of what he had taken on started to hit us both. While I never worried about his mental toughness or his commitment to running the 21.1km, the reality of his injuries meant that race day was really not fully under our control and he would be at the mercy of how his stumps would handle the stresses of the last 5km. We decided to let the media know that our expectations were to run under 4 hours, considering the 5km pit stops to clean and re-attach the legs and likely being forced to walk the last 5km as gingerly as possible. On Friday night at the Officers Formal Mess Dinner, I spoke with a number of the leaders of our Canadian Army, including General Andrew Leslie who mentioned how proud he was of Jody and his participating in the half marathon. These leaders were excited about the races, doing a little trash talking of their own, but also were very aware of the efforts of the injured soldiers. I think most understood that Jody's finishing the race would be a highlight and a statement for both the Army Run and for the Army itself. 

Race morning arrived and Jody discovered a new sore the size of a ping pong ball had formed on one of his stumps, making it difficult to even attach his leg. Likely because of all of the standing around at the Expo, the media interviews and the cumulative damage that we had done in the monthes of running leading to race day. Jody insisted on being at the start of the 5km for the injured soldiers and I started to fully understand what this event meant to these men and women as Jody walked among them to shake a hand, to share a private thought and to encourage all of them on their journey to the finish line. Many talked about how inspirational Jody was for them, and he returned to them their inspiration as he trained. I understood that he was the perfect soldier for Soldier On at that moment, because with any team leaders are born and the mantle of leadership was now crystal clear. We went to the side of the road and watched as they started the 5km and now it was time for us to prepare for our own race. I then met his sister and another injured soldier who would be running with us. 

We had the option of starting at 9am but I thought it would be better to start with the earlier injured athletes at 8:45. National media were there to cover our story and they all wanted to have individual time before the start but we had to focus on getting ready so we held one media scrum around 8:30 while Jody put on his racing legs. It made for a powerful and emotive moment for them as they saw his inflamed stumps for the first time and some just stopped what they were doing as they realized what Jody would be putting himself through to run this half marathon. I wanted everyone in the race to have the opportunity to pass us along the way, to be able to see Jody running and to be inspired, and to also thank him for his commitment and service to Canada and to Canadians. 

This proved to be the right choice as we began to be passed by the first wave of runners just short of Pretoria Bridge. It was amazing to have the elite men come up on us so quickly but to make the effort to recognize Jody and to shout their encouragement and thanks. For me, it was also special to start being passed by many of the runners I coach and by so many folks I know in the community. I would guess that over the first 10km, we had most of the 5000 runners pass us and likely half of them talked to Jody, called him their brother, and thanked him for what he was doing. I felt like the worst running nerd as I carried my bberry in one hand and an hd video camera in the other. John Stanton was announcing at the finish line and he wanted to be sure that he could follow Jody's progress through the race as well as the media outlets were scrambling around the route calling to see where we could liaise along the route to see how he was doing, what he was feeling. It was funny to see a couple of the cameramen sweating so hard as they tried to keep up with Jody while carrying the shoulder cams. 

One funny moment was at Bronson Bridge as Jody decided to hit the porta potty. If you can imagine how difficult it must be to try and stand on two prosthetic limbs balancing in a smelly toilet while trying to pee, we became a little concerned as we heard some bumping around inside. After a few choice words, Jody stumbled out and we continued. Again, something I had always taken for granted being able to just scoot in and out of a washroom is not so easy for someone like Jody. 

At around 13km, I began to worry for the first time even though we had run the best pace yet. There were few people passing us now, so the encouragement had subsided and we were just 4 runners...2 injured soldiers and their support crew. Just at the perfect time, we saw a small boy with his father on the side of the road all alone, and the boy started to raise up a piece of poster board. On it was handwritten "Go Jody, our hero". The child then started to cheer for Jody and Jody immediately went over to shake his hand. I can't describe how it felt to see this child who had never met Jody, looking at him with more awe as he would look at someone like Alfie. In sport the word hero is thrown around far too often, and in this event there was no way that even a world record holder could be called a hero with these injured soldiers amongst them. Maybe a lesson in that for the media that followed us throughout the race. At the very moment I was concerned about Jody finishing the race, he was instantly energized by this child and his father, and he immediately stood a little taller, ran a little faster and I knew then that we would not only finish the race but that Jody would now not allow himself to walk any part of the race. 

As we got within a few km of the finish line, I called John one last time to let him know that we were approaching. We heard this over the speakers ahead and could hear the clapping and cheering which told us the end was near. It was unlike any race I have ever been in, because instead of wanting the race to finally be over I wished that we still had miles to cover so that the experience wouldn't be over. For Jody, though, I wanted this to end as triumphantly as possible, with his family waiting at the finish line and his military brothers and sisters waiting to congratulate him in appreciation of an effort that only could be achieved by an Olympian or a soldier. With a few hundred meters, Jody looked at me and said it was time for the sprint finish. I was thinking "oh crap, what if he falls or trips on the timing mats" but once again, I was the one with the handicap still doubting him because of his prosthetics. We picked the pace up and Jody burst across the line, into the arms of soldiers and family and to the burst of flashes and smiles of pride. I stepped back to watch everything and I could only imagine the pride they felt for Jody and the pride he must have felt in finishing the Army Half Marathon. His mom placed the finishing dog tags around Jody's neck and it was official...he finished, he had become our vision of what an adaptive athlete can accomplish. 

Over the years, I have worked with so many runners that have had different physical and mental challenges. The terms have changed over the years from handicapped to physically challenged to now adaptive. I thought about the term and realized that "adaptive" truly identified these athletes. One leg or no legs, sight or no sight, arms or no arms, these men and women are as much athletes as any other. The only difference is that that they are adapting to their individual situations and then moving forward to both participate and compete. Jody is in no way handicapped, in no way physically challenged, he is truly an athlete and he is now a half marathoner. In the next year, Jody wants to run a marathon, do an adventure race, be a terrific dad, and to help other soldiers get their lives on track as he has. There will of course be days of doubt, of sadness and anger, but they will be far outnumbered by days of happiness, of accomplishment, of pride and of fellowship but from now on, his family not only includes the brotherhood of the Army but that of the running community everywhere he goes. 

To Chris and the organizers of this incredible event, thanks for bringing it to Ottawa. To John Stanton and the Running Room thanks for letting me have a career that makes the line between work and play so difficult to see, to my friends and athletes congratulations for your amazing results and for understanding why I had to make the time to work with Jody. To the Army leaders who let me into their world to have the honor of coaching and running with their soldier Jody Mitic, I will be forever grateful that I can call him my friend and for teaching me the true definition of hero. To everyone who runs and walks I hope that Jody's adventure helped to inspire you to make a difference in your own world the way that Jody has. 

(to check out more of the race coverage, check out http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2009/09/20/ottawa-armyrun-mitic.html#socialcomments)
  
Phil Marsh
pmarsh@runningroom.com


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; will try to name everyone I know in this picture sorry for those I miss. (left to right)
Cpl Kirkland, me, Mr. Day, Sgt McCoy, MCpl Mitic, Mr Westin, MND, Mayor Larry O'Brian and Maj Chris Horeczy (Army Run Race Director awarded the CDS Accommodation yesterday for Army Run 2008) Congrats Maj. and Phil Marsh.
MCpl Mitic had company from the Running Room runners every Thurs leading up to the run.
Second picture; Sgt Lorne Ford, Capt Mailloux and his wife with Sgt McCoy

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Donations collected from the last two Roto's for Soldier On. :cdnsalute:

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Aside from the Army Run we had 11 participants participate in an advanced run/wheel clinic at one of only two Indoor 400m tracks in the world. Louis Riel Dome. Here are some shots of the various activities.
Cpl Chris Klodt is in the first pics.
Sgt Frank Bouchard the third and MCpl Cyr the last pic.


----------



## Takeniteasy

And a few more;


----------



## Takeniteasy

CBC article link on Capt Mailloux and his readiness training for the next roto to AGH; I have posted on him before and the picture attached is of our trip to Brooks Army Medical Centre (Centre for the Intrepid) to participate in a short distance triathlon.  

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/montreal/story/2009/09/24/quebec-afghanistan-injured-soldier.html

CF Athletes Triumph in Texas
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5429
French link:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-fra.asp?id=5429

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

CBC National News storey on Collective Healing. 5 Ottawa cyclists were hit in July of this year. Three of them with the help of friends completed the Army Run Half Marathon.  :cdnsalute:

http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/video/healtheducation/collective_healing.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to an article "Heart of a Soldier"
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/health/Heart+soldier/2045306/story.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Picture is of a donation box in one of our deployed operations bases. They have been very supportive. Thanks for the efforts. iper:

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; here is a link to the recent Maple Leaf article on the Run/Wheel clinic we hosted just prior to the Army Run. Pics were posted last week and are above.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5646

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;
Some very good articles to read through-

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=2066553
http://www.northernlife.ca/news/localNews/2009/oct/hero041009.aspx#
http://www.windsorstar.com/news/Soldier+roars+back+from+friendly+fire+wounds/2065978/story.html#
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5629

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Kingston Frontenac's Military Appreciation Night with Don Cherry.
In Support of the Soldeir On Fund.

Army News storey (Army Run)
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=3834

Media Release

IT’S HOCKEY NIGHT
IN K-TOWN!

Salute to Canadian Forces with
Canadian hockey legend Don Cherry

The Kingston Frontenacs are pleased to announce that on Wednesday, October 21st, 2009, they will be honouring Canadian Forces Base Kingston in their annual salute to the military and Don Cherry will be joining them at the event. 

On that night, the Kingston Frontenacs will be unveiling and wearing a limited edition, one-of-a-kind game sweater. Afterwards, an on-line auction for these sweaters will occur, with all proceeds from the monies raised to be donated to Soldier On.

“We look at this as an incredible opportunity at the local level to salute our “community heroes”, Canadian Forces Base Kingston, but to also develop a program to give back on a national level”, said Director of Business and Community Development Michelle Skolnick. “When we contacted Don Cherry initially to see if he would be interested in taking part in our salute, he immediately came on board as we all know what a tremendous supporter of the Canadian military he is,” she added

“This is definitely a game that you don’t want to miss,” said Jeff Stilwell, Director of Marketing, Public, Media and Player Relations.  “I think that not only Kingstonians, but Canadian hockey fans in general are going to be in for a big surprise with the look of our sweaters. I can promise you that this will be a “two thumbs up event”, he added.

Soldier On fund works to optimize the functional independence of ill or injured Canadian Forces personnel or former personnel by delivering programs and services and facilitating and integrating opportunities that support their full and active participation in physical fitness, heath promotion and sport. The Canadian Forces is committed to ill and injured personal and their loved ones, through programs ranging from excellent medical care, to vocational assistance to social support and counseling.

The on-line auction for these game worn sweaters will begin immediately following the game and continue to November 4th. To view the sweaters and make a bid, please visit kingstonfrontenacs.com and click on the link.

For more information, please contact Jeff Stilwell at 613.542.4042. x6046, or by email at jeff@kingstonfrontenacs.com  

Jeff Stilwell

Director of Marketing
Public, Media and Player Relations
613.542.4042 x6046
613.542.2834 (f)

Visit us at www.kingstonfrontenacs.com

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Army news made the trip to video the Coastal Team challenge that took part in early August, pictures and article posted earlier in this thread. Here is part on by Sgt Milburn.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=3857

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Update on the Kingston Frontenac's Military Appreciation Night with Don Cherry. Autographed limited editio shirts for auction following the game. Details below.

Don Cherry Jersey Auction
The Kingston Frontenacs are pleased to announce that on Wednesday, October 21st, 2009, they will be honouring Canadian Forces Base Kingston in their annual salute to the military and Don Cherry will be joining them at the event. On that night, the Kingston Frontenacs will be unveiling and wearing a limited edition, one-of-a-kind Don Cherry game sweater. Each Don Cherry sweater will be autographed by the Canadian hockey legend and then made available for sale in an on-line auction, all proceeds from the monies raised to be donated to Soldier On.

Auction Begins:

The on-line auction for these limited edition, one of a kind autographed game worn sweaters will begin immediately following the game and continue until midnight on November 4th,  2009. 

How to Bid:

To view the sweaters and make a bid, please visit kingstonfrontenacs.com and click on the link following the game.  

All Proceeds will support:

Soldier On fund works to optimize the functional independence of ill or injured Canadian Forces personnel or former personnel by delivering programs and services and facilitating and integrating opportunities that support their full and active participation in physical fitness, heath promotion and sport. The Canadian Forces is committed to ill and injured personal and their loved ones, through programs ranging from excellent medical care, to vocational assistance to social support and counseling.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On iper:  :yellow:


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; 

Maple Leaf article on fundraising efforts overseas, very good read. Thanks to Maj Boisvert for her selfless contribution to both Soldier On and the Canadian Cancer Society.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5687

And some pictures of the Kingston Frontenac's Military appreciation night, autographed jerseys now up for auction.
http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2140763

Duty With Honour
Soldier On   :hockey:


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

Posting a couple of links for you to read. First one is for Scott's Blog Kristy his wife has written the latest entry. 
http://scottmilne.ca/

Coaches Corner. Don Cherry promoted his one of kind Kingston Frontenac's jersey and highlighter two of our personnel Scott and Jody. The jerseys are all now over 400.00 with 5 being over 500.00 for the auction with 6 days remaining. Link is to CBC video library Coaches Corner.
http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Sports/ID=1306921789

We have had a tremendous spring, summer and fall with support for Soldier On bringing in over 150,000 in funds from coast to coast to coast. To many to name and I try to keep up with the ones who send me pics and info on their efforts. Some just do it without wanting to be acknowledged and to all I extend a heart felt thankyou.   :yellow:

Together we build stronger communities and lives.

DUTY WITH HONOUR
SOLDIER ON 
WO Andrew McLean iper:


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all; this past wknd the annual CF Sports Awards (CF Woman in Sports) took place in Ottawa. Among the noteable attendees was our Extreme Kayak Challenge participants. (info posted earlier) Sgt Karen McCoy, Cpl Mark Fuchko, Cpl Ryan Crawford and MCpl Brett Rickard. MCpl Paul Franklin was unable to attend due to another scheduled event.

Sgt Karen McCoy was highlighted this year as one of the 6 woman in CF sports video and I have downloaded her segment on youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7O-Wj3VLDk

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is the second episode from Army News. Coastal Team Challenge Team Reaches it' Goal.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=3876

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

We have a winner!

We will be replacing "Soldat en Mouvement" with "Sans limits" it will take time to change all the text to reflect the change but we will get it done. Link

http://www.dnd.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5707

New splash page reflects our Navy/Army/Airforce www.soldieron.ca

Congrats to Joanie Filion and Denis Fortin on being award each a $200 CANEX gift certificate.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all, Cpl Ryan Crawfords personal account of the August Extreme Kayak Adventure. Army News link:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=3879

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all, Kingston Frontenac's Don Cherry Jersey Auction ends with over $22,000 raised, link is to there media release.  iper:
Special thanks to Sgt Scott Milne and family, MCpl Jody Mitic, Don Cherry, Kingston rank and file,the Kingston Frontenac's and their fans for a awesome team effort.

http://www.kingstonfrontenacs.com/news/don-cherry-sweaters-raise-over-22000

Thanks again to all who continue to support SOLDIER ON/SANS LIMITS

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting some pictures of further efforts for some of our wounded CF members. Mrs. Natynczyk when visiting Walter Reid last year was exposed to the American Segways for wounded and wanted to bring the same resource north of the border to our service men and woman. After a year of preparation this past week she was able to see the fruits of her labour. With the help of Wounded Warriors (Sapper Mike McTeague) Fund they were able to get 7. The pictures are from Leah Cuffe (Mike Trauner's fiancee).

Duty With Honour 
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all, 
Things are busy with Soldier On events planning, for the 2010 winter season we have 3 regional adaptive ski/snowboarding events. BC/ON and PQ will each have an event to best support CF pers from across Canada.

We are also into the planning of our Paralympic Games Trip to Vancouver which will see us meet up with our sister programs  "Battle Back" UK and  "Operation Rebound" USA. Each of our respective countries is sending a contingent of service men and woman who have sustained life changing injuries. We are looking forward to that experience. The CDS auctioned off the Olympic Torch that he carried shortly after the flame arrived on Canadian soil. It fetched $6500 for the event and we thank True Patriot Love and the CDS and Leslie  for the opportunity and support.

Our newly acquire RAFS (Regional Adaptive Fitness Specialists) started work on October 1st and are hard at work developing and providing opportunities and resources. Valcartier has already hosted a sledge hockey intro session with more planned. They are also putting together a Nordic (cross country ski) intro camp together as well.
The RAFS are located at each of the 8 JPSU's and like Valcartier will be providing similar type activities along with specialized fitness training for those who have sustained serious injury or illnesses.

Fund raising has continued and through 3rd party initiatives our fund has received over 350,000 dollars. We have given out 65,000 in funding/grants as of this date as well. 

Along with the public funding, hiring of the 8 RAFS, JPSU, IPSC, The Centre, CF Physio, Case Managers, AO's, CF Units, PES's (Physical Exercise Specialists)30 hired through PSP, OSISS,VAC.... cant mention them all but we are well under way at providing one of the best systems with each component overlapping one another. 

I hope to have some pics to post shortly on the Valcartier sledge hockey intro camp. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Airforce run is well underway in planning and preperation. They will be raising funds for Soldeir On and Military Families Fund.  :alarm:

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/17w-17e/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=9561

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Check out this link. Helen Zipes writes about MCpl Mike Trauner.

http://www.discoverphysiotherapy.ca/discover_story3.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

It has been some time since my last post but no confession needed. We have been very busy with 2 upcoming adaptive ski events. For our 4th year we will have 8 CF personnel heading to Mt Washington in the Comox valley for 5 days of slope fun. We also have 6 Valcartier personnel participating in an adaptive ski week in mid Feb. Both events are being put together by some great people and foundations. VISASS and CADSI associations. Our new Regional adaptive Fitness Specialist have also played key roles in getting the names and making arrangements for these events to happen. The Soldier On Fund will provide the funding for these events so once again thanks to all who continue to support. 

Another event we have been head deep in preparing for is "Sans limits" our trip to the Paralympic Games in March, we have our list set and 18 of our bravest and proudest peers will be experiencing the games first hand. We did our best to include members from across Canada. NB, QC,ON,MB and AB all have reps from their regions. There are few others key events going on leading up to and during the games but have to keep those a secret for now.

This weekend the Toronto Maple Leafs along with BMO will be hosting the CF appreciation night. Sgt Scott Milne/family, Pte Rob Webster/guests, Cpl Mike McTeague and MCpl Kevin Urie-Kikukawa will be present and honoured as VIP guests in the BMO Box Suite. For those who do not know both Scott and Rob suffered cervical spine fractures during sporting events and are now quadriplegics. Kevin also suffered a spinal cord injury during a rappelling accident. Mike was wounded in AGH and the Canadian Wounded Warriors Charity was started in his honour. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Links are to some articles, both english and french links.

MCpl Adam Cyr auctioning off his Olympic Torch for injured soldiers.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/2010-Olympic-Torch_W0QQitemZ250566213961QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_SM_Fan_Shop?hash=item3a56e90149

Adj Sylvain Latulippe hitting the ice in Valcartier with others
http://www.journaladsum.com/nouvelle.php?id=223

David Levesque-Bouchard also from Valcartier
http://www.cyberpresse.ca/le-soleil/actualites/la-capitale/200811/24/01-803908-une-centaine-de-militaires-de-retour-dafghanistan.php

Pte Glen Kirkand mother is featured in an article before she heads to Shilo to watch Glen run with the Olympic Torch.
http://www2.canada.com/langleyadvance/story.html?id=cb3c65a5-e780-4516-a95c-319cb83ac677

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting a picture of Cpl Chris Klodt and his new custom ride. This bike was custom fitted by Andy Barker of www.Bike-On.com. They are specific to the needs of quadriplegics.  :yellow:

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting a youtube link of the recent trip to Mt Washington funded by Soldier On donations. Check out the video. :snowman:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxa8dqjQIF0

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Soldier On has made the final three for the 37th Annual Canadian Sports Awards. We were nominated under the "Spirit of Sports" Story catagory. Here is the link to the news release. We will find out on March 3rd if we are the winners. Being nominated and making the final three is quiet the honour in itself. Alot of deserving programs and stories out there.

The Spirit of Sport Story of the Year category recognizes and celebrates Canadian heroes. Finalists include: 

        Soldier On (SO) program - Canadian Forces Personnel & Family Services
        Duff Gibson
        Woodstock Thunder
http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/February2010/05/c7137.html

Also attached are some pics of MCpl Adam Cyr PPCLI, sit skiing this past week. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

19WF 10/002		February 8, 2010 

Shredding Powder on the Road to Recovery
Injured Soldiers Participate in Veteran’s Learn to Ski program

By A/SLt Nikki Murillo

On a foggy and calm morning, Master Corporal Adam Cyr did something he never thought he would do again: he strapped on a pair of ski and shred some powder down a mountain. Just eighteen month earlier, he was ambushed during the last patrol of his second tour in Kandahar province with the 2nd Battalion of the Princess Patricia’s Light Infantry (2 PPCLI). The attack was costly; he lost his right leg blow the knee and suffered severe burns to much of his body. It was a long road away from recovery.

On a sit ski, MCpl Cyr took part, on February 1st 2010, in the third Soldier On and Vancouver Island Society for Adaptive Snowsports (VISAS) Veteran’s Learn to Ski program. He was joined on the slopes by Canadian Paralympics Ski team member, Andrea Dziewior, a VISAS veteran and, by the fourth day, was feeling pretty confident in his abilities.

“I was going to race her [Dziewior] today, but I didn’t want to psych her out before the Olympics,” said MCpl Cyr. “I think definitely one day I’d like to try and get seriously involved and maybe try for the Paralympics, but being from the prairies, I’d probably have to move here [Comox Valley] first.”

“These guys are a ton of fun and so willing to go outside their comfort zone, they’re always willing to try a hill that’s just a little steeper. I’m not sure if it’s because they like the challenge or chasing a girl,” said Dziewior. “But in all seriousness, I have so much respect for what our soldiers do, and even more respect for the courage these soldiers are showing in their recovery. And this is such a great program because sports as a part of rehabilitation are as important for the mind as it is for the body.”

MCpl Cyr, who has participated in four other Soldier On events, works in the unit’s support cell and is working on an initiative, called Good to Go, to build a support group in battalions for members with Occupational Stress Injury. His hope is that the model can be applied to other large units to help members help themselves.

“Having been blown up myself, I think it’s really important to help out the other guys who’ve been injured. They know they can trust me when I tell them about what they can expect during their recovery,” said MCpl Cyr. “I think that events like this are also really important for recovery. Being here, being able to ski and to learn how others are recovering helps me personally more and more each time.”

The Veteran’s Learn to Ski week is a partnership between Soldier On and VISAS. Soldier on picks up the cost of airfare and accommodations for the member and an attendant, while VISAS and Mount Washington provide the facilities, equipment and instructors. Many other community organizations including: Royal Canadian Legions in Bowser, Comox, and Courtenay; the Ladies Auxiliary of the Comox Legion, Barry Vandusen at the Whistle Stop Pub, 888 Wing RCAF Assoc and the Herb Bradley Coke Classic play a key role in financially supporting the program.

To learn more about the Soldier On Fund you can visit http://www.cfpsa.ca/en/psp/SoldierOn/CFSOF_e.asp and for more information on VISAS please visit http://www.visasweb.ca/index.php.

-30-

For more information or to arrange an interview contact Capt Alexandre Cadieux at 250-339-8201 or at Alexandre.Cadieux@forces.gc.ca.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Bon jour à tout; j'ai attaché une lettre du Sport de Croiseurs pour Physiquement Handicapé. Chris Klodt a suivi(servi) leur événement en novembre comme un invité d'honneur. 

Good day to all; I have attached a letter from Cruisers Sports for the Physically Disabled. Chris Klodt attended their event in November as a guest of honour. 

Duty With Honour 
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Bonjour à tous;

J'ai reçu cette donation dans le courrier et voudrais le partager avec vous.

Cher M. McLean de La part des Conservateurs de Campus Carleton et l'Université de Conservateurs de Campus d'Ottawa nous voudrions vous remercier pour tout le travail fantastique le Fond Sans Limitesfait avec les membres blessés ou malades des Forces canadiennes. Nous voudrions vous présenter avec ce chèque de 2000 $ dans des espoirs qu'il vous aide à continuer à fournir des choses comme des fauteuils roulants, des traîneaux de hockey et d'autre équipement qui aide ces hommes courageux et les femmes maintiennent un style de vie sain et actif malgré leurs blessures.

Cet argent a été levé par un événement social commun que nous avons accueilli avec plus de 100 étudiants des deux écoles qui ont donné n'importe où de $10-20 chacun à la cause dans le support de nos Forces canadiennes. Dans la fermeture, acceptent s'il vous plaît ce petit signe de notre gratitude pour le travail que vous faites aussi bien que tous les hommes et des femmes en uniforme qui nous gardent le coffre-fort et libres.

 :yellow:
Good day to all; sharing a recent letter and donation we received.

Dear McLean, 
On behalf of the Carleton Campus Conservatives and the University of Ottawa Campus Conservatives we would like to thank you for all of the fantastic work the Soldier On Fund does with injured or ill members of the Canadian Forces. We would like to present you with this $2000 cheque in hopes that it helps you to continue to provide  things like wheelchairs, hockey sledges and other equipment that help these brave men and women maintain a healthy and active lifestyle in spite of their injuries.
This money was raised by a joint social event we hosted with over 100 students from both schools that gave anywhere from $10-20 each to the cause in support of our Canadian Forces. In closing, please accept this small token of our gratitude for the work you do as well as all the men and women in uniform who keep us safe and free.

 :cheers:
Singed by
Grant Dingwall President Carleton CC
Laura McLennan President uOttawa CC
Erin Armstrong-Hival ( her initiative and she hosted the event)

I have been to a few "KEGGER's" but never one in support of others! These students took time to support the CF and I extend a heart felt thanks to them. 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all; posting a link to the Montreal Gazette showcasing last weeks learn to ski participants. They have a great write up/pics and a video on the week. This is part of what your donations go to. Thanks again to all.

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/todays-paper/Finding+hope+slopes/2589032/story.html
http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/videos/index.html#oGdk1cJIhMC3qgyPMrouZPKwD1vswqyy

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Soldier On was announced as a winner at the 37th Canadian Sports Awards.

2009 Winners of the 37th CSA

Congratulations

The True Sport Foundation announced the winners for the 37th Canadian Sport Awards (CSA) on March 3rd 2010 at a press conference held in Toronto at the Canada Sport Centre (Ontario). 

The Athletic Performance Awards recognize outstanding athletic performance. 

•Male Athlete of the Year:  Jasey-Jay Anderson, Snowboarding
•Female Athlete of the Year: Christine Nesbitt, Speed Skating
•Junior Athlete of the Year: Marianne St-Gelais, Speed Skating
•Team of the Year: Para Curling (mixed team)
•Partners of the Year: Women SSK (Groves, Nesbitt, Schussler)
The Leadership Awards recognize and celebrate an individual’s outstanding contribution to the betterment of sport. 

•Leadership in Sport Award: Jack Poole (awarded posthumously)
•Volunteer Achievement: Maureen Orchard
•Athlete Leadership Award: Adam Kreek
The Corporate Excellence Award recognizes and celebrates a corporation who provides outstanding support to Canadian sport. The winner is: Intact Insurance


The Spirit of Sport Story of the Year category recognizes and celebrates Canadian heroes who, in the pursuit of sporting excellence, have demonstrated values such as fairness, inclusion, perseverance, sportsmanship, respect for others, and a true love of sport. The winner is: Solider On (SO) program

http://www.truesportfoundation.ca/en/page-105-2009-winners-of-the-37th-csa

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all, sorry I am late posting this, Soldier On Paralympic Torch Bearers started in Quebec city on the 4th, today Capt Trevor Green continued the journey in Esquimalt. Links below.  Pte Jimmy Lavalliere was deployed to Haiti so Cpl Martin Renaud carried in his place, also Cpl Mark Fuchko is a torch bearer for the Vancouver 24hr portion. JTFG's was also awarded 15 torch positions for the lower BC mainland.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=5978
http://www.leaderpost.com/Reservist+injured+Afghanistan+carries+Paralympic+torch/2650351/story.html

Sailors share honour;
http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/top-stories.php?id=213
http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/top-stories.php?id=220

Pic attached MCpl Jody Mitic and Alannah Gilmour
Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all; we have been in Vancouver the past 3 days. Soldier On participants met for the first time our sister program from the UK Battle Back. We started the week off with some Paralympic Curling and Canada's  very own multiple gold medalist Chris Dawe. Thanks to the Vancouver Curling club and the members who supported our two nations. 

Today we have sledge hockey and once again Hockey Canada will be supporting us. We will be heading to GM Place ( thanks to the Canucks) at 1530 for some ice time. Our UK friends will also be there along with a few VIP's.  (link)
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3297

Three Nations Diner follows when our USA friends arrive late afternoon. They will get their chance on the ice after diner and a photo op will follow. 


Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hockey Canada presents personalized jersey's to our team in Vancouver. Then on the ice at GM Place ( thanks to the Canucks) for a friendly game with Battle Back our UK sister program.

PM to be joined by 4 members of Team Sans Limites (Soldier On) to cheer on Team Canada in their first game against Italy.
http://news.gc.ca/web/article-eng.do?m=/index&nid=518119

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Battle Back


----------



## Takeniteasy

II Annual RMC 24hr Bike-a-Thon:
The Road to Nowhere Leads To…
By: 25117 Leah D’Ettore 

What could move hundreds of Officer Cadets and Staff to take time out of their weekend to ride a bike to nowhere? The answer is quite simply the “Soldier-On” program. The call to raise money and awareness for CF members with disabilities brought a crowd of RMC’s students and staff to take up the challenge and ride on stationary bikes for anywhere from a 2 minute sprint to a 24 hour endurance test.

The first ten minutes of the event were kicked off by the Cadet Squadron Leaders with a 10 minute sprint, each of them eager to get their squadron a head start in the 24 hour race. The energy was high and continued on through the long night all the way into the following evening.

The Commandant was also sighted spinning away with the group for 30Km at 5 am! Like last year, DCdt, LCol O’Keeffe (photo left) cycled for 24 straight hours stopping only for a few “nature breaks”.

Squadrons brought out their own TVs and game systems while giant speakers were set up around the New Gym to provide the cyclists with some techno/rock inspiration.

The last hour saw heightened emotions, cheering, screaming, and adrenalin rushes that had the bikes shaking in their stands to the point that it seemed that some of the ones with two wheels might take off. When the last minute ran out, the room was full of cheers and a great deal of relief on the part of the cyclists.

In the end, RMC was able to hand a cheque for $5,730.00 to Soldier-On representative WO Andrew McLean. The final standings for the squadrons were:

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all, back from the paralympic games and it was an awesome trip for 19 injured/ill with families. I was not able to post due to our very busy schedule but will post links/pics in the coming days.
MCpl Mike Trauner and Sgt Karen McCoy participated in the Opening Ceremonies and were the SO reps for the IPC Flag raising portion. View the link to see.
JTFG's were a great support.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kch4VW92B-I

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting some links to news articles while we were in Vancouver/Whistler. Will have more pictures in the coming days.

Capt Trevor Green
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-buS27zbBQ

MCpl Paul Franklin (ret)/Greg Lagace/Andrew McLean
http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/news?slug=capress-oly_paralympics_torch-2636473&prov=capress&type=lgns

MCpl Mike Trauner/Cpl Andrew Knisley/Sgt Karen McCoy/Sgt Steve Daniel (ret) you have to see the picture
http://www.vancouversun.com/health/Increasing+number+military+veterans+competing+Paralympic+Games/2682791/story.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3a+canwest%2fF259+(Vancouver+Sun+-+News+%2f+Vancouver)

MND plays sledge hockey with Soldier On and Battle Back
http://news.gc.ca/web/article-eng.do?m=/index&nid=518169
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Minister-ministre/index-eng.asp

http://www.ctvolympics.ca/paralympics/news/newsid=55153.html
http://www.montrealgazette.com/story_print.html?id=2716874&sponsor=
http://olympics.thestar.com/2010/article/779601--their-next-front-line-will-be-in-athletics

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting a few pictures of our recent trip to VAN/Whistler. Photo's were taken by DGPFSS Photographer Lyndon Goveas.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Few more


----------



## Takeniteasy

Few more.
The large group photo is of Soldier On, Battle Back and the USA group along with families. SUMI made a special appearance as well.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Final torch leg pics. MCpl Rickard, Greg Lagace and myself with other torch bearers.


----------



## Takeniteasy

A few more pics.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all, here are some recent Army News links: Torch Relay/Cpl Jimmy Lavalliere (was slated to run in the Paralympic Torch Relay but instead deployed with his unit to Haiti) /Cpl Mark Fuchko.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4249
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4244
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4232

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Sgt Patrick Bedard with his new Trike. Your donations at work. Thanks again to all. 
http://www.journaladsum.com/nouvelle.php?id=201
http://www.timescolonist.com/news/Military+program+takes+care+wounded+soldiers/2115691/story.html

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

First pic is from a cheque presentation from the Airforce Run www.airforcerun.ca Cpl Ryan Elrick on hand to accept the cheque.
http://www.canada.com/reginaleaderpost/news/story.html?id=6217be13-74a8-4a99-a4cd-9061da5ef4eb

Second pic is of a cheque presentation from the Calgary Flames Foundation and Lanny MacDonald. Cpl Mark Fuchko on hand to accept the cheque at the last Flames home game.
http://flames.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=520670

Duty With Honour
Soldier On  
WO Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

First picture is of MCpl Mike Trauner and Sgt Karen McCoy raising the IPC Flag at the Paralympic Opening Ceremonies.

Second pic is of Cpl Bill Kerr receiving his Sacrifice Medal from the CDS just prior to Vimy Parade last week.

Third and forth picture Adam Cyr, Dominic Larocque, Jody Mitic, Jay Feyko, Greg Lagace with the PM. Pretty good security for the PM at the game! :hockey:

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Two Valcartier soldier's Cpl Martin Renuad and Dominic Larocque carry the Paralympic Torch in Quebec on March 4th.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Army News video storey on Cpl Kerr and the Ottawa IPSC.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4309

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4315

BFC Valcartier hosts sledge hockey session. 

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4312

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;
I will be posted out of the program this summer and have about 2 months left to do my magic. A very special thanks to all those who have supported Soldier On since day one. The very first person to email me in 2006 was Capt Bonita Bibby ( very fine military family ) and there have been thousands since so I look forward to the last one I receive on my last day. I am not sure if I will continue my posts here as my new job will have me covering other responsibilities here in Ottawa. I have set up my own blog site and will probably start using it more now.  
A heart felt THANK YOU to all.

To the injured and their families I have had the privilege to meet and work with along the way and  to all who have used their initiative in supporting Soldier On grow thank you. You know who you are and you can be proud of your dedication.

This move will not be easy but I have made life long friends and that is the best measure of all.

Thank you again for your time and support.

Duty With Honour
Andrew McLean

I used Reverso so hope the french translation is corect!! 
Bon jour à tout;
Je serai posté(affiché) du programme cet été et aurai environ 2 mois laissés(quittés) pour faire ma magie. Des remerciements très spéciaux à ceux qui ont supporté(soutenu) Persévèrent malgré tout depuis le jour un. La toute première personne pour m'envoyer par courrier électronique(me contacter par courrier électronique) en 2006 était capitaine Bonita Bibby (la famille militaire très excellente) et il y a eu des milliers depuis donc j'attends avec impatience le dernier je reçois sur mon dernier jour. Je ne suis pas sûr si je continuerai mes postes ici comme mon nouveau travail m'aura couvrant d'autres responsabilités ici à Ottawa. J'ai fondé mon propre site de blogue et commencerai probablement à l'utiliser plus maintenant.  
Un coeur a senti MERCI à tout.

Au blessé et leurs familles j'ai eu le privilège de rencontrer(respecter) et travailler(marcher) avec en chemin et à tout qui ont utilisé leur initiative dans le soutien Persévèrent malgré tout cultivent merci. Vous savez(connaissez) qui vous êtes et vous pouvez être fiers de votre dédicace.

Ce mouvement ne sera pas facile mais j'ai fait la vie de longs amis et c'est la meilleure mesure d'entre tout.

Servir avec Honneur
Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi all, a few more links for you.

http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article4185.htm
http://journaladsum.com/nouvelle.php?id=253
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/ex-winnipegger_an_afghanistan_hero38265984.html
http://www.journalexpress.ca/Monde/2009-02-13/article-1247946/Etienne-Aube-est-pret-pour-Kandahar/1
http://www.dnd.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=6209
http://news.nationalpost.com/2010/07/01/royal-visit-a-canadian-soldier-the-queen-could-bow-down-to/
http://projecthealingwaters.ca/

Pictures, 16 Wing Golf Tourny in support of Soldier On $11,700 and Cpl Chris Klodt new Rugby Wheelchair.


----------



## Takeniteasy

The Edmonton Garrison Saddle Club did their first "Trails for Troops" horseback trail ride on Canada Day. We raised almost $5000.00 for Soldier On!!! We had so much fun and hope to do it again next year!
Picture and post from Susanne McGoldrick and the Edmonton Saddle Club who raised the funds. Maj Mark Campbell and family were on hand.

Limestone Rugby Tourny and volunteers.

These events cap off a great Canada Day long weekend for Soldier On.

Remember the Fallen Foundation- $15,100
Old Boys Rugby Tourny Kingston- $3000
Motion Specialties- $5000 in new sporting wheelchair
Edmonton Garrison Saddle Club- $5000

Duty With Honour
Soldier On


----------



## Takeniteasy

MCpl Chris Downey returns to Cold Lake:
http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2010/07/03/14601476.html

Sgt Steve Daniel's wife blogs about her experience the last 5 years. Steve's accident on the eve of Canada Day 2005.
The Day That Changed Everything by Danielle Fraser
http://lepetitstudio-woolf.blogspot.com/2010/06/day-that-changed-everything.html


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here are some pics of the recent trip to Texas by some of our injured CF personnel.


----------



## Takeniteasy

A few more: The comic relief pic is of Etienne Aube (Valcartier) and Frank Bouchard (Gagetown)


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all; Cpl Andrew Knisley and MCpl Jody Mitic will be racing in the TARGA Newfoundland race this Sept. Maj Gen (ret) Lewis MacKenzie is the team manager and will be coordinatiing the effort. Press release below:

Wounded soldiers raise funds, awareness in assault on Targa Newfoundland 

OTTAWA (July 12, 2010) - Two Canadian soldiers wounded in action in Afghanistan are marshaling supporters and equipment for an assault on Canada's longest and toughest motorsport event, a campaign they hope will raise funds and awareness for a cause close to their hearts.

Master Corporal Jody Mitic and Corporal Andrew Knisley will team up to compete in September's Targa Newfoundland international rally under the banner of the Soldier On Fund, a trust fund of the Canadian Forces established to improve the quality of life of ill and injured soldiers through active participation and peer interaction in fitness and sports.

Mitic and Knisley know the cause all too well. Both suffered devastating injuries in combat that have left the pair with just three arms and one leg between them.

In 2007, Mitic was on patrol in Kandahar Province when he stepped on a buried mine. Both of his legs were blown off below the knees. Less than two years later he competed in a half-marathon in Ottawa.

He was on a patrol in 2009 when Knisley passed a mud wall where two artillery rounds were buried. The rounds were detonated by remote control and the resulting explosion cost Knisley his right leg below the hip and partial use of his right hand. Less than a year later he entered a 5 km fund-raising event.

Both men are now role models for seriously injured soldiers and actively involved in raising money for the Soldier On Fund. They have set their sights on Targa Newfoundland as a keystone project that will both showcase the recovery that's possible for wounded Canadian Forces personnel, and to gather contributions to fund the recovery of their returning comrades.

The pair's determination, discipline and stamina are tailor-made for Targa, a grueling six-day, 2000-kilometre motorsport challenge that cris-crosses eastern and central Newfoundland from September 11 to 18, 2010. Since 2002, racers and automobile adventurers from around the world have accepted the challenge that has earned Targa the name "the ironman of motorsports."

"We start every day with the belief there's nothing we can't do," says Mitic, who will share the driving chores with Knisley. "We want every soldier going through what we went through to have that same determination. We want to show them what's possible."

"This may be one of the most important teams to ever grace Targa Newfoundland," says Targa organizer Robert Giannou. "We have a deep affection for our men and women in uniform in Newfoundland and Labrador, and a very special place in our hearts for the soldiers who come back wounded, and the families whose soldiers have not come back at all. This province will open its heart to Jody and Andrew."

With the help of Major General (Ret'd) Lewis MacKenzie, one of Canada's best known military figures, active race driver and a former Targa Newfoundland competitor, the team is putting together the car and equipment necessary to succeed in the highly competitive Modern Division of the very fast Targa competition. An announcement is expected shortly on the team's choice of car.

"Targa's tough. We know that," says Knisley. "We don't expect to win in our first attempt - no one's ever done that - but we don't expect to lose, either!"

Both men have already graduated from the Motorsport Club of Ottawa racing school and will be tutored at a special Targa Newfoundland school run by former Targa winner Glen Clarke.

They are also planning a fund-raising drive that will help them collect donations for Soldier On. Donations to the Soldier On Fund can currently be made through the organization's website.

Owned and operated by Newfoundland International Motorsports Limited, Targa Newfoundland is one of three internationally recognized Targa motorsports events in the world. The 9th annual Targa Newfoundland will start in St. John's on Saturday, September 11, 2010, and end back in the capital Saturday, September 18. The competition will cover more than 2,000 kilometres of the challenging, twisty roads of the central and eastern portion of Newfoundland, including up to 450 kilometres of closed-road, flat-out Targa stages.

Competitors have come from the U.S., Australia, New Zealand, Ireland, Holland, Germany, the Bahamas, Turks & Caicos and the U.K. for the first editions of Targa Newfoundland and international interest continues to build with competitors registering daily.

-30-

Contact:

Media:          Doug Mepham 613-966-4969

                   d.mepham@bellnet.ca

Competitors:  Melissa Crummey 709-722-2413

                   melissa@targanewfoundland.com

Sponsors:      Scott Giannou 709-722-2413

                   scott@targanewfoundland.com

Targa Newfoundland:     www.targanewfoundland.com

Soldier On:    http://www.SoldierOn.ca


----------



## Takeniteasy

Sgt Guillaume Ouellet recovering at home with a newly purchased treadmill. Great deal as well with a $1000 discount bringing the total to just under $600. 
Thanks again to all who continue to support Soldier On.  Thumbs up for Sgt Ouellet

T:

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Cpl Bill Kerr's home in Sudbury is underway, check out the link and the pictures. His wife Tracey and daughters were on hand.

http://www.northernlife.ca/news/localNews/2010/07/home-for-a-hero130710.aspx


----------



## Takeniteasy

Today in Norwood Ontario the Band of Brothers Concert will start at 1400. Andy and Linda are hosting this event on their farm. There is a live Upstream of the concert and you can watch at the link below. Our very own MCpl Elton Jay Adams will be performing along with a long line up of CF supporters. 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/band-of-brothers-fundraiser-1

Trentonian news article with Mike Trauner and Jody Mitic

http://www.trentonian.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2625981

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;
The Kingston Canadian Open of Fishing is going on this wknd and on Saturday at Conferation Park I will be attending along with Don Cherry to accept a cheque on behalf of Soldier On. Check out the link to find out more and if you are in the area come out and support if you can.

http://www.csfl.ca/Angler_Resources/KingstonCanadianOpenofFishing.php

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Cpl Bill Kerr enjoyng some riding time. 

 :yellow:


----------



## Takeniteasy

CANOSCOM donation to the Soldier On Fund. Presented at their summer honours and awards parade. They raised the money during their annual unit golf tournament. Heart felt thank you to all who organized and participated

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

A very honoured group. This picture was taken just prior to the Canada/Norway sledge hockey game during the Paralympic Games in March 2010. 

Also an Army News link to an article regarding the CFSCE Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics K2K Indoor 24hr Spin Athon. They raised over $80,000 for both Soldier On and UHKF.
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4589

Soldier On  
Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

A few pictures from http://www.luresandtours.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=117&page=10 during the Kingston Canadian Open of Fishing. 

Over $22,000 dollars was raised during their campaign for Soldier On.

Once again heart felt thank you to all who participated and supported.  

The third picture is of the "Big Fish of the day" and this one turned out to be the big one of the three day tourny. 6 lbs 15 ounces!

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

A few more


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to the upcoming Petawawa Junior Ranks motorcycle ride. A Channel Morning here in Ottawa last week.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQjup7Zbq1Y

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Some injured/ill Edmonton CF personnel get out on the water and enjoy kayaking. Edmonton Sun and Edmonton Journal ( pic and video)

http://www.edmontonsun.com/news/edmonton/2010/08/09/14969911.html
http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/Video+Soldiers+learn+kayak/3378224/story.html

 
Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here are a couple of links to two Soldier On participants who are supporting their local community veterans hospital. "Run For the Brave" Cpl Ryan Crawford and Cpl Mark Fuchko  

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/feature_run_brave.asp
http://www.edmontonsun.com/news/columnists/andrew_hanon/2010/08/09/14973026.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all; here are a couple of pictures of the recent Kayaking clinic in Edmonton. Edmonton JPSU and Sebastin Perigny-Lajoie the Regional Adaptive Fitness Specialist with the help of St. Albert Canoe and Kayak Club at Kirk Lake coordinated the event.

CBC video link: scroll to about 21:45 of the news cast
http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/News/Canada/Edmonton/ID=1562903992

 
Andrew


----------



## Joani

Today in the St. Albert Gazette: Troops Soldier On at Lake. 
I found this story a little more in-depth, though the journalist spoke with the same Corporal as in the Edmonton Sun's story.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to a french article regarding the Nautic Camp held at Massawippi this past wknd for our Quebec based injured and ill. Will get some pictures soon and post as well.

http://www.lerefletdulac.com/Actualites/2010-08-07/article-1660211/Le-sport%2C-un-remede-pour-les-blesses-de-guerre/1

Picture is of Capt Maranda

Sans Limites
 
Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Capt Trevor Greene dances at his wedding link to Edmonton Journal:

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/Soldier+with+defies+prognosis+dancing+wedding/3392975/story.html

 
Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Team Mitic/Knisley will be racing the TARGA in Sept:

http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/August2010/18/c3132.html


----------



## Takeniteasy

Army news storey on Cpl Lavalliere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNyq5bSY_VU

 

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all; former Canadian Forces member and Soldier On participant Christine Gauthier capture's Gold at World Canoe/Kayak Championships. 

http://www.canoekayak.ca/english/newsentry/view/174

Congrats and great work.  

Edmonton Sun article quoting Cpl Ryan Crawford and the CDS on the new Joint Personal Support Units and the CF's efforts to support injured and ill.

http://www.edmontonsun.com/news/columnists/andrew_hanon/2010/08/23/15118116.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Cpl Andrew Knisley and MCpl Jody Mitic talking about Soldier On and the upcoming TARGA race;

http://www.rogerstv.com/option.asp?lid=93&rid=4&sid=68&mid=3&arid=4&oth=39&gid=70008

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

This wknd the NWRA Steel City "Soldier On" Support Ride is taking place: 

North Wall Riders Assoc Steel City Chapter veterans   http://nwrasteelcity.homestead.com/events2010.html

Info from their FB page:

The North Wall Riders Association's Steel City Chapter welcomes all riders to join us for inaugural Support Ride! This year we are supporting the “Soldier On” program.
“Soldier On” supports injured soldiers in their rehabilitation through sports. The "Soldier On" program is a joint initiative between the Canadian Paralympics Committee and the Department of National Defence to develop together a program that will enhance, through ...sport, the quality of life of current and former Canadian Forces members who became disabled while serving in the Canadian Forces.
It will be held Sunday August 29th in Hamilton, Ontario at the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry Association's. They are located at 1353 Barton Street East, Hamilton Ontario L8H 2W2.
We have the day planned with an incredible ride through some of the most scenic roads in the Niagara area. The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry Association's Ladies Auxiliary is planning to offer a hardy breakfast for a nominal fee so please bring your appetite and support them. Registration starts at 9:30 am, opening ceremonies at 10:40 am, and the ride begins at 11:00 am. We are planning on a different format Poker Run then many of you are a custom too. Cards will not be issued on the route. They will be drawn from assigned tables once you return to the R.H.L.I.A.. 
Remember this isn't a race, so please enjoy the scenery along the route, relax and obey the rules of the road. 
All participants will be required to complete a waiver form. The cost of the ride is $20 and includes a BBQ back at the R.H.L.I.A.. 

Volunteers are needed so please don't be shy, we'll be needing help at all the check points along the route.
If you have any questions about our ride or the NWRA please contact Keven at nwrasteelcity@cogeco.ca 905-312-4734See More

Have a great ride   

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Update on MCpl Mitic and Cpl Knisley's TARGA race. I have posted a couple of pictures from the Calabogie Speedway (providing pro instruction). Thanks again to Toyota Canada and many more who have made this dream possible.

Toyota Canada along with ACURA dealers across the country will participate in trying to achieve their goal of $150,000 dollars for Soldier On. 

Maj Gen (RET) Lou MacKenzie has assembled a team and they are all set to go.

Donations in the TARGA name can be made online at Soldier On for those who would like to.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all; I have attached a french article on Cplc Aube from Valcartier; he is an avid golfer and Soldier On funds and activities have help support his efforts in his recovery.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/le-soleil/sports/golf/201008/30/01-4311117-la-readaptation-par-le-golf.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_golf_615_section_POS1

Andrew   

Heart felt THANK YOU to all who continue to support.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Sorry everyone I made a mistake in identifying Toyota Canada as the big sponsor for the upcoming TARGA race but it is actually HONDA CANADA, my apologies. Got the dealers right though  ACURA dealers across Canada are participating.

Big Thanks to HONDA Canada for supporting Jody and Andrew's race.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Follow MCpl Mitic and Cpl Knisley on their TARGA blog: http://acurasoldieronattarga.blogspot.com/2010/09/awesome-shake-down.html?spref=fb

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

CF's very own Capt Kim Fawcett will be competing in the upcoming World Paratriathlon Championships in Budapest Hungary later this week.

She is also taking part in Traithlon Canada's week long Paratriathlon Camp also being held in Budapest.

All the best to Team Canada and to Capt Kim Fawcett. 

http://triathloncanada.com/en/newsdetails.ch2?uid=Home&newsarticle_id=3276

Andrew   

**If you would like to wish Capt Fawcett good luck please send me a PM and I will add it to the "Best Wishes From Home" email I am sending her coach.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Posting a couple of pictures of Pte Rob Webster ( posted about him earlier) he was introduced to sailing this summer. He is able to control the boat via a "blow tube" he is very skilled with his chair and 
with practice I am sure he will excel at sailing.

Phil Tweedie PPCLI Alumni is pictured with Rob.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to the latest Army News storey on "Sans Limites" Veronique Cote the Regional Adaptive Fitness Specialist coordinated with the adventure camp, great work to all who participated and volunteered!

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4696

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Need to update the World Paratriathlon post, I was not aware at the time of the post that we had 2 CF personnel competing in the upcoming event. 2Lt Devon King from Kingston is also competing
with Capt Fawcett for Team Canada. I have been out of the SO office for over a month now and was not up to speed on his participation. My apologies. 

2Lt Devon King/Capt Fawcett best of luck this wknd in the race. I will update when I get further news.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Updates on recent evetns:

Cpl Dominic Larocque makes the Canadian National Sledge Hockey Team! Congrats Dominic.

Capt Kim Fawcett wins a Bronze Medal at the World Paratriathlon Championships in Budapest!Congrats Kim.

Cpl Andrew Knisley and MCpl Jody Mitic start the TARGA rally race today. They have been warming up with some practice stages and their ACURA car is handling very well in the slippery conditions. Best of Luck Andrew and Jody.

Sans Limites
Soldier On  

http://hockeycanada56.prismx.net/index.php/ci_id/146260/la_id/1.htm


----------



## Takeniteasy

Cpl Martin Renaud;

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/dossiers/le-canada-en-afghanistan/201009/10/01-4314610-la-bombe-a-retardement-afghane.php

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Capt Kim Fawcett competing at the World Paratriathlon Champ in Budapest Hungary. ( Bronze Medal ) 2Lt Devon King placed 10th in his division. Congrats to both on excellent performances.

They expressed thanks for getting all the support msg's prior to the race.

Sans Limites/Soldier On

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Jenn Corbett has put together a cook book over the past year and is producing it for sale. Proceeds will be going to the Soldier On Fund. 600 orders and counting. She has surpassed what she thought would be ordered and is excited about the support she is getting. The recipes are from CF families and supporters. Link to information on how to get one for yourself is below.

http://www.ubiquitousmagazine.ca/en/operation-soldier-cookbook?ref=nf

Great work Jenn and thank you for your efforts. :yellow:

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

The boys finish the race on the ROCK. iper:

Targa Race update from Andrew Knisley unedited LOL: "Jody and I just finished TARGA! Unofficially we placed 1st in our class and 7th overall! Not bad for two rookies! Now its time to get drunk, Big Time! SOLDIER ON!!"

Congrats Andrew and Jody Soldier On

Tucker Acura of St John's presented a cheque for $7000.00 at the finish. :yellow:

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

CBC news article with video storey, Maj Mark Campbell and you see MCpl Adam Cyr.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2010/09/18/soldiers-benefits.html#socialcomments

I will be at the PC and it should be interesting to see what they announce.

Andrew


----------



## PuckChaser

Those are some wicked race suits, Andrew. Has there been thought to either auction them off, or produce more for sale as a fundraiser?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

IRONMAN3, it was nice to meet you at the Army Run and please keep up the good work.
Bruce


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all; 
Here is a link to an article covering the Targa Rally Race.
http://www.wheels.ca/Motorsports/article/791912

Great picture from the Army Run start line; to many friends to name. Thanks again to all who continue to support Soldier On. 

WO Karen McCoy Canadian Sitting Volleyball Team photo. She is #4

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Cpl Dominic Larocque and Team Canada to face off against the USA sledge hockey team, if you are close by head on out and support.

Best of luck to Dominic and Team Canada.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Those are some wicked race suits, Andrew. Has there been thought to either auction them off, or produce more for sale as a fundraiser?



I will find out and let you know PC.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Jenn Corbett ( military spouse ) has stood up her webpage for " Operation Cooking for Soldier On" she has gained 1500 orders for the first order and you can visit the webpage to find out more.

Heart felt thanks to Jenn and her team.  

http://www.operationcookingforsoldieron.com/

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all; some links below 1. Ismael Fournier 2. Brock Blaszczyk 3. Recruit school 4. Dallas White, all recent Soldier On participants. St Jean Recruit School continues to support SO and 
has raised close to $40,000 since 2007.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/actualites/quebec-canada/national/200903/20/01-838503-comme-un-dragon-hurlant-dans-les-oreilles.php
http://www.ottawasun.com/sports/othersports/2010/09/19/15405971.html
http://www.journalservir.com/nouvelle.php?id=292
http://www.maplecreeknews.com/news/local-news/357-white-recovering.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone;

I am looking for feedback on the Soldier On logo that I have attached. What are your thoughts? What do you think would best represent the ethos of the program? 

1. The Tri Service Badge?
or
2. The Yellow Ribbon?

Andrew


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I like it.

There are too many other crests/logos out there with a yellow ribbon them to stand out.


----------



## PMedMoe

I agree with Bruce, the yellow ribbon is getting a bit over used.  I like the crest the way it is.


----------



## PuckChaser

I'll third the motion to keep that crest, looks great.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Thanks for the feedback; a couple more links to Legacy of Care and Capt Kim Fawcett's recent Bronze Medal performance at the World Paratriathlon Championships in Budapest.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=6502
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=6492

MCpl Jody Mitic Never Quit Radio show tonight 9pm Eastern Time, he has just started with this and is starting to learn the ropes on broadcasting, you can even call in to the show.. Check it out if you have time.

http://twitter.com/NeverQuitRadio

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Myself and WO Karen McCoy will be attending the 40th Snowbirds Ann this wknd in Moose Jaw Sask. They are raising awarness and funds for Sans Limites/Soldier On. iper:

http://snowbirds40th.ca/

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to a written and video storey on the recent Womans rugby game between RMC and Lawrence College teams. They were raising money for Sans Limites/Soldier On. I would gladly stay on the sidelines for that game! :cheers:

http://www.ckwstv.com/index.cfm?page=news&id=3475

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Sun article with Team Canada's Cpl Dominic Larocque.

http://www.edmontonsun.com/sports/othersports/2010/10/14/15694386.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Barry Dolan and CESBA boxing is once again putting on a great show on November 4th in Mississauga. PEEL REGION PUNCH UP, watch police, fire, paramedics, probation officers compete against each other in the ring.

They will be raising funds for Soldier On/Sans Limites  iper:

http://www.cesba.ca/1ndex.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all;

Just getting back from Moose Jaw and the 40th Ann celebrations of our Snowbirds. They raised in one night $20,000 for Soldier On/Sans Limites. Great show put on my the team on Friday afternoon. WO Karen McCoy and I were on hand to thanks everyone and enjoy the events.

Heart felt thank you to all who supported and to the 40th Ann organization committee.  
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3622

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Recent Army News storey on events just prior to the Army Run this year. It was the second year for Soldier On to host this event at the Dome. 

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4804

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a recent Maple Leaf article on Wheelchair use in the CF.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=6541

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a great picture of Cpl Dominic Larocque in his Team Canada jersey #20

Follow Canada's National Sledge hockey team here:
http://www.hockeycanada.ca/index.php/ci_id/74010/la_id/1.htm

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all; here is a recent Army News storey about CFB Petawawa recent hosting of the Canadian National Sledge Hockey Team.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4813

Second Army News storey is on the Run Wheel Clinic hosted at the Dome in Ottawa just before ARMY RUN 2010

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4804

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Here are some recent fundraising events that have taken place.  Pictures are posted in order of text PO1 Steve Nother Soldier On's newest staff member was on hand to accept the cheques:

1.  $1600 cheque was presented by Kevin Lewis of McDougall Insurance in Belleville Ontario on 4 Sep 2010.  Their company had a boat cruise this past summer where they raised funds for Soldier On.

2.  Century 21 Trenton continues their fund raising efforts, $749.92 cheque was presented by Kim Colton and the staff at Century 21 Lanthorn in Trenton Ontario on 9 Oct 2010.  They continue to fully support Soldier On and we are the company's "Charity of Choice".

3.  The $500 cheque was presented by Honey-Lee Pratt of the Kingston Brewing Company in Kinston Ontario on 15 Oct 2010.  The Kingston Brewing Company is a staunch supporter of the Canadian Forces and are selling wristbands to "Support the Troops" and raise funds for Soldier On. 

4.     The $3150 cheque was presented by CFB Trenton SAR Tech MCpl Kevin O'Donnell and the CFB Trenton Flyers Arena Manager, Bryan Pearce on 16 Oct 2010.  MCpl O'Donnell organized a 4 on 4 hockey tournament with the proceeds of the event going to support Soldier On.

5.    There was also a $1050 cheque presentation done at the PLQ Graduation in Borden (Serial 0004) on 14 October 2010. We do not have a picture of this presentation at this time but will post once I receive one.

Heart felt THANK YOU to all who continue to support. 

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Latest CANFORGEN: 

*International Day For Persons With Disabilities 3 December 2010*

CANFORGEN 212/10 ADM IE 004/10 281833Z OCT 10
INTERNATIONAL DAY FOR PERSONS WITH DISABILITIES-3 DECEMBER 2010
UNCLASSIFIED



THE INTERNATIONAL DAY FOR PERSONS WITH DISABILITIES (IDPWD) WILL TAKE PLACE 3 DECEMBER 2010. THE DAY AIMS TO PROMOTE A BETTER UNDERSTANDING OF DISABILITY ISSUES WITH A FOCUS ON THE RIGHTS OF PERSONS WITH DISABILITIES AND GAINS TO BE DERIVED FROM THE INTEGRATION OF PERSONS WITH DISABILITIES IN EVERY ASPECT OF THE POLITICAL, SOCIAL, ECONOMIC AND CULTURAL LIFE OF THEIR COMMUNITIES 


IT IS ESTIMATED THAT MORE THAN TWO PERCENT OF SERVING MILITARY MEMBERS AND SEVEN PERCENT OF DND EMPLOYEES CURRENTLY HAVE SOME TYPE OF PERMANENT DISABILITY. FREQUENTLY, THE DISABILITIES OF CF MEMBERS ORIGINATE FROM INJURIES INCURRED AS A DIRECT RESULT OF THEIR SERVICE TO CANADA DURING OPERATIONS AND TRAINING. NOTWITHSTANDING THIER DISABILITIES, THESE MEN AND WOMEN CONTINUE TO SERVE THEIR COUNTRY WITH PRIDE AND COMMITMENT 


NATIONAL DEFENCE WILL BE COMMEMORATING THE 2010 IDPWD UNDER THE THEME QUOTE BEYOND ACCOMMODATION: INCLUSION (EXCLAMATION) UNQUOTE. AS DEFENCE CHAMPION FOR PERSONS WITH DISABILITIES I STRONGLY ENCOURAGE ALL BASE, WING AND UNIT COMMANDERS TO PLAN FOR AND SUPPORT ACTIVITIES TO HIGHLIGHT THE IDPWD AND TO ENSURE THE HIGHEST LEVELS OF PARTICIPATION BY ALL DND EMPLOYEES AND CF MEMBERS 


AN EMPLOYMENT EQUITY (EE) COMMEMORATIVE EVENTS INTRANET SITE OFFERS SUPPORT AND TOOLS TO FACILITATE THE ORGANIZATION OF QUALITY EVENTS, INCLUDING HOW TO ENGAGE STAKEHOLDERS AND PARTNERS, SUCH AS THE QUOTE SOLDIER ON PROGRAM UNQUOTE TO HELP RAISE AWARENESS. THE SITE FEATURES A HANDBOOK ON HOW TO ORGANIZE AN EE COMMEMORATIVE EVENT WHICH INCLUDES STEP-BY-STEP GUIDANCE AND DOWNLOADABLE COMMUNICATIONS PRODUCTS AND HOW TO ORDER YOUR POSTERS. PLEASE VISIT HTTP://HR.OTTAWA-HULL.MIL.CA/EEC-ECE/INDEX-ENG.ASP 


REGIONS ARE ALSO INVITED TO SEND IN THEIR AGENDA OF EVENTS AND SUCCESS STORIES TO SHARE AND TO INSPIRE OTHER ORGANIZERS. PLEASE VISIT WHAT S HAPPENING IN THE REGIONS FOR DETAILS AT HTTP://HR.OTTAWA-HULL.MIL.CA/EEC-ECE/GEC-LDC/RA-PR-ENG.ASP 


I ENCOURAGE COMMANDERS TO SEEK ADVICE ON PLANNING ACTIVITIES FOR IDPWD FROM THEIR LOCAL DEFENCE ADVISORY GROUP FOR PERSONS WITH DISABILITIES AND EMPLOYMENT EQUITY STAFF AS WELL AS REGIONAL HR-CIV SERVICE PROVIDERS. ADDITIONAL ADVICE CAN BE OBTAINED BY CONTACTING THE JOINT MIL/CIV NATIONAL COMMEMORATIVE EVENTS COORDINATOR, CAROLLE BERTRAND, AT 613 944 7164 OR CAROLLE.BERTRAND(AT)FORCES.GC.CA 


INFORMATION ON THE IDPWD AND ON THE CONVENTION ON THE RIGHTS OF PERSONS WITH DISABILITES MAY ALSO BE OBTAINED FROM THE FOLLOWING UNITED NATIONS WEBSITE: WWW.UN.ORG DISABILITIES 

MR. J. SCOTT STEVENSON, ADM(IE) SENDS


----------



## Takeniteasy

Check out this Youtube video message from  one of the best Canadian Generals who retired in the mid 90's. I first met him digging a trench for a defensive in the early 90's and had the pleasure of recently toasting a drink with him to the Canadian Forces on George Street prior to the start of the TARGA race.  iper:

Message in support of the upcoming CESBA Punch Up in Peel and Soldier On.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gf7ScDmJhk

http://www.cesba.ca/1ndex.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all; below is a news release for an upcoming W5 Documentary on the recent TARGA Rally Race and the Soldier On Team who competed.


For more information:
Richard Jacobs (905-888-4102)
Susan MacDonald (613-966-4969)

CTV W5 documentary follows Soldier On team in the ‘Iron Man of Motorsports’

Two disabled war heroes, an Acura TL and a story-book finish

TORONTO (November 3, 2010) – The compelling and inspiring story of two disabled Canadian Forces veterans severely wounded in the war on Afghanistan, who conquered the rugged five-day 2,000 kilometre Targa Newfoundland rally to raise funds for the Soldier On Fund, will be the subject of a half-hour CTV W5 special on Saturday following Remembrance Day. 

Master Corporal Jody Mitc and Corporal Andrew Knisley suffered devastating injuries in combat that left the pair with one leg and three arms between them. They credit the Canadian Forces Soldier On program with contributing to their remarkable recovery and set a goal of raising $150,000 for the Soldier On Fund by competing in the grueling Targa event in September. Soldier On was established to improve the quality of life of ill and insured soldiers through active participation and peer interaction in fitness and sports.

Mitic and Knisley have prosthetic limbs and drove a specially-equipped Acura TL SH-AWD performance luxury sedan sponsored by the Acura Dealers of Canada. The car was showroom stock with the exception of rally timing components, high-performance Michelin tires and Motegi wheels, and added safety components such as a roll cage.

The team’s goal was to finish the competition, a feat that has eluded many Targa competitors.  They did that and more, beating all expectations. Mitic and Knisley finished the rally first in class, seventh in their division and earned a Targa Plate for successfully completing each of the 40+ stages within tough Targa times.

It was an exceptional accomplishment. Major General (Ret’d) Lewis MacKenzie, himself a former Targa Newfoundland class champion, was team manager. As he explained, “Targa stages are unlike other racing competitions. There are over 40 opportunities to make a mistake. Jody and Andrew didn’t make one. I can’t even fathom the physical pressure they endured. But the mental pressure, too. Remember, they switched roles as driver and co-driver each day. It’s a phenomenal achievement.”

The CTV W5 feature will track the Soldier On team through all phases of their Targa experience, from the fitting of the Acura TL for their special needs, to practice sessions and the daily frustrations and celebrations during the competition.

To date, the Soldier On Fund has received almost $80,000 for the Acura Soldier On team at Targa. The W5 special will be broadcast at 7:00 pm on the full CTV network on Saturday, November 13.  It will also air on CTV stations in Atlantic Canada, Quebec and Ontario at noon on Sunday, November 14, and after the Sunday NFL football game in Manitoba, Saskatchewan and British Columbia. It can be viewed on CP24 on Sunday, November 14, at 1:00 pm and Monday, November 15, at 12:00 am. There will also be iDiscovery rebroadcasts during the week of November 14 (check local listings for details).

Contributions to the Soldier On Fund can be made through tax-deductible donations on the organization’s website, www.SoldierOn.ca .

Picture was taken just before the start of the race with myself and the TARGA Soldier On Honda Team.
Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Le caporal Larocque revient de loin

http://www.rds.ca/divers/chroniques/309297.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Article on Cpl Bill Kerr and Tracy his wife. 

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/woundedwarriors/article/885896--a-soldier-s-fight-to-fight

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Posting a couple more pics of Team Acura Soldier On from TARGA. Chatting with the kids and hanging with the Trailor Park Boys.

Team Acura Soldier On is the last picture from left to rightaryl, Rob Zarcone, Maj. Gen. Lewis Mackenzie, Nigel Mortimer, Jody Mitic (photos), Eric Vlasic, Andrew Knisley (photos)


Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

The Star's continuing series on injured CF personnel;

http://www.thestar.com/videozone/885872--our-wounded-soldiers

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/woundedwarriors/article/886771--our-wounded-warriors-the-hidden-face-of-our-injured-soldiers?bn=1

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/woundedwarriors/article/885996--amputees-carry-on-fight-for-wounded-soldiers

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi everyone; might not be the place to post this link but it is a great series of our efforts in the Former Yugoslavia, Canadian National Film board Protection Force Series. 

Canadian peacekeeping forces were deployed to Bosnia, Croatia and Serbia when war fractured the former Yugoslavia. The Protection Force Series focuses on four Canadian military units as they try to bring stability to one of the most volatile regions of the world today. Caught in the Crossfire is an in-depth and often moving look at how Canadian soldiers have earned the respect of all sides in this bloody dispute (47 min. 50 sec.). In God's Command is an intimate profile of army padre Mark Sargent as he ministers to soldiers and civilians caught in the conflict (47 min. 50 sec.). The Price of Duty is a close-up view of army engineers who clear mine-fields and tells the story of Mark Isfield, a young Canadian engineer who paid the ultimate price when killed by an exploding land mine (47 min. 50 sec.).

View all three episodes here:
http://www.onf-nfb.gc.ca/eng/collection/film/?id=32969


Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi everyone; check out this Rick Mercer storey on Canada's National Wheelchair Rugby Team. Our very own Cpl Chris Klodt is training to hopefully make this team one day. Tough crazy sport!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG0K0c1WIFU&feature=share

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

W5 Documentary on TARGA and the Soldier On Team

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/WFive/20101111/w5-soldier-on-fund-mitic-knisley-101113/

Andrew Knisley says it all at the end, listen for it.  

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to the CBC video storey on Cpl Steve Stoesz; "Invisable Scars of War"

http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/News/TV_Shows/The_National/1233408557/ID=1640156963

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a link to all the Toronto Star stories that were featured last week.

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/woundedwarriors

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all; with the upcoming International Day for Persons with a Disability coming up on December 3rd 2010 I would like to post some Soldier On posters that you may have seen around. I have also posted a link to the United Nations "Enabel" website.

http://www.un.org/disabilities/

Andrew


----------



## simysmom99

Andrew, these are awesome!  Do you know how a civilian can get a hold of the posters?  I checked the UN Enable site but didn't see anything other than the press kit.  Any contacts would be helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hey Simysmom we only have a few of the printed copies. We are starting to put together profiles and will have more electronic posters soon. We are sending them out to PSP and other units to put up in different areas. I posted larger files on my Facebook group "Soldier On/Sans Limites" if you would like to download a larger file for your computer.

Andrew


----------



## simysmom99

Thanks Andrew.  I will head to Facebook and download from there.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone; I am posting a link regarding a fund raiser that will be taking place in Feb 2011. This guy is a personal friend of mine and he will be skiing across Lake Winnipeg in support of Diabetes. Sgt Ernie Whelan SAR TECH was diagnosed with Type Two Diabetes in 2007.

Although I do not think he has to prove anything, there are those who cannot comprehend the spirit of drive and intestinal fortitude. Check out his webpage and donate if you like or leave your words of support.

Ernie's first Operational Rescue Jump was with me(he was still not fully qualified as a Team Member). During a night jump training flight over Shilo we were called to north west Ontario due to an aircraft that had not returned after its first approach to a remote airport. In pouring rain and darkness we jumped not knowing the landing area until only a few hundred feet above ground and under canopy. 8 souls were on that plane and although no one made it through, nothing less then what we did was required. Ernie will do whatever it takes to finish his Glide even though he made it long ago.

Ernie is a former PPCLI member prior to his move to the SAR trade.

Picture shows Ernie, Sheri and their son Tristan

http://my.e2rm.com/personalPage.aspx?registrationID=1035323

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Letter from Barry Dolan CESBA Boxing Association


On behalf of our organization, I want to extend my sincere, heartfelt appreciation for the unwavering support that so many of you have given to the brave men and women of the Canadian Forces and also for supporting our cause and related events. The "Punch Up In Peel IV" was a resounding success with a high degree of positive attention focused on the Canadian Forces and the most worthy "Soldier On" Fund.

  We were able to raise a total of $13 000.00  for Soldier On. This money will be utilized to support the physical rehabilitation of injured men and women of the Canadian Forces. This success would not have been achieved without a fantastic support team:

 I salute Ms. Laura "The Posh" Artibello, our Executive Director, who worked tirelessly but was unable to attend as she lost one of her best friends and role models: Ms. Jordan Fawcett, 13 years old, who died the night before our event. She is a hero and inspiration to the Markdale community and our thoughts and prayers are with the Fawcett Family and Laura. 

 I salute the many volunteers from the Iron John and Iron Joan Program and their founders: Tim Onyschuk and Tanya Philp I salute the Mailennium Team, led by Ms. Ederlyn Fortes, for their excellent work and expertise in making the show a success. I salute our boxers, the NYPD Team and all coaches for their dedication and commitment to the cause. 

I salute Mr. Tom Donnelly the owner of "The Brogue". He is a great man and corporate citizen who continually gives so much back to the community and our country. He is a "Champion" supporter of the Canadian Forces and the Emergency Services. He is a great Canadian!

 I salute the following dignitaries who took the time to demonstrate their support to the Canadian Forces, Law Enforcement and the Emergency Services: Minister of Defence Peter MacKay, Major General Lewis MacKenzie Ret'd, Mayor McCallion, Mayor Rob Ford, Councilor Doug Ford, MPP Peter Fonseca and Retired Chief/Commissioner Julian Fantino. A special thanks and salute to Dave Blashuk at "Securitas" and Smokey Thomas and the team from OPSEU. One final salute and big thanks to John Cipressi, Eileen and Mary and the rest of the team at Le Treport. They are a class act and always provide an impressive venue and atmosphere for our shows. There is some footage and photos of the event posted on our site: www.cesba.ca 

Barry Dolan President - CESBA  
Info@cesba.ca
www.cesba.ca

Heart Felt Thank You to Barry and his team who once again show their unyeilding support for the Canadian Forces Men/Woman and their families.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day;

Here are a couple of links from recent news stories. 

WO Karen McCoy paying it forward and inspires others to participate:
http://www.journallanouvelle.ca/Sports/2010-11-20/article-1982174/Chantal-Beauchesne-%3A-membre-de-l%26rsquo%3Bequipe-nationale-de-volleyball-assis/1

Most recent Maple Leaf article:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=6619

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Attached is a photo of the cheque presentation made by Ron Rail on behalf of the Capital Corvette Club of Ottawa.  The cheque for $1789.35 was presented to the Soldier On Fund on the 20th of November 2010 at the Annual Capital Corvette Club year end party.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone; I am posting the Soldier On Fund annual report (general) for your info. Our next one will be coming out in the new year and I can tell you that 2010 was a huge success for donations and supporting events and individual grants via the donated funds. Here is the link to the annual report page on our site:
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/corporate/SoldierOn/annual_report_2010_e.asp


I have also received a few calls/emails regarding donations/pay roll deduction so I have attached our forms that we include on our webpage.

"The tax treatment for donations to the Crown is similar to donations to registered charities.  However, there is no registered charity number for donations to the Crown"

Thanks again for all your support, it will be 4 years Dec 26th since starting this "one way blog" mostly LOL but it has been worth every post. $1 Million raised in funds but who knows what the total in Education and Awarness has been.

Heart felt Thank You to everyone who continues to support our ill and injured and to all who work in support of them. ( there are many of you out there )

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day;

Picture attached was taken at the 2010 CF Sports Awards Ceremony in Ottawa in early November. In March of this year Soldier On/Sans Limites received the Spirit in Sport Award at the 37th Annual Canadian Sports Awards in Toronto. Greg Lagace and I along with LGen Lassard and his Command Chief CWO Hamalainen are pictured.

At the time of the award March 2010:
The Soldier On program earned the Spirit of Sport Story of the Year award, which recognizes values such as perseverance, inclusion, and a love of sport, while pursuing sporting excellence. Created in partnership by the CPC and Department of National Defense, the Soldier On program provides the resources and opportunities for ill and injured military personnel to fully and actively participate in physical fitness, health promotion, and sport activities. 

"We are very honoured and humbled to accept such a distinguished Canadian Sport Award on behalf of all Canadian Forces personnel, family and friends of Soldier On that have contributed to its collective success," said Soldier On co-founders WO Andrew Mclean and Greg Lagacé. "This award reinforces our mission of using the power of sport, physical fitness and recreation to improve the quality of life of ill and injured CF personnel, and former personnel, and their families."  

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all; attached are pictures of Sgt Dave Desjardins, he recently retired from the CF and keeps himself very active with different activities, one of them is Coaching basketball to young kids. How is that for a role model...

Great work Dave  

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi all; just so you all know that SO is not the only thing I do LOL, here is a link to a recent visit to the Ottawa Ronald MacDonald House. 

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/military+Santa/3996070/story.html

Have a great Christmas everyone and a very Happy New Year

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone; here is a link to an article that covers animals in the use of therapy.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2010/12/28/f-psychiatric-support-dogs.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all;

Was not sure on posting this but I thought in the end why not. 

A few of the Soldier On/Sans Limites participants got together and bought me a gift that represents alot of time and effort and not just on my part. I will not post the names and will send a private email to them thanking them for this very special gesture. The watch is a Marathon SAR/Dive watch with the Red Maple Leaf. I will wear this watch with pride and honour every day...

Heart felt thanks

Enjoy 2011 and remember time brings change.

Andrew


----------



## Edward Campbell

Good for them and you, Andrew.

You have done a lot for our wounded members and we, Canadians within and outside of the CF, are grateful for your efforts. It is a small token of what we all owe you and all your team.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi everyone, this Sunday the Edmonton Oil Kings will be raising funds for Soldier On. Check out the link.

http://www.oilkings.ca/article/oil-kings-unveil-military-appreciation-jersey

Andrew


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Good for them and you, Andrew.
> 
> You have done a lot for our wounded members and we, Canadians within and outside of the CF, are grateful for your efforts. It is a small token of what we all owe you and all your team.



I am going to ask the members not to post anymore "thank you" replies, as not to plug up this thread, but I can assure you Andrew, that EVERY MEMBER  I have talked to in person, or virtually, about this thread feels just the same as Edward's post quoted above.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Takeniteasy

Edmonton Oil Kings raise over $7000 dollars for Soldier On.   

Picture is from their Facebook page:

Global Edmonton's Shaye Ganam helped auction off the Oil Kings' Military Appreciation jerseys following Sunday afternoon's game against Kootenay. An impressive $7,475 was raised from the jersey auction, with proceeds going to Soldier On, a program that improves the quality of life of injured or ill Canadian Forces personnel and former personnel through physical activities.

Andrew


----------



## muskrat89

Ironman - I have some familiarity with the folks behind Camp Patriot, here in the US. Maybe you could exchange ideas and lessons learned, between the two groups.

www.camppatriot.org


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all;

I will be starting a Soldier On presentation tour this wknd. Starting in the East and will hit most regions by end March.

The presentation is approx 1 hour in length with 2 videos to show.

I will be covering the following topics:

Paralympic/Adaptive sport history
Soldier On
Soldier On Fund
Adaptive sports
Provincial/National resources 
NPP property ( SOT resources )

This is more of a professional development/motivational presentation. Primary audience is for ill and injured and family, JPSU/IPSC staff, CF Health Services and all other Defence employees active and retired. Rank and file are more then welcome to come if they are given permission and depending on the location and size of the presentation venue.

Next weeks presentations will be:

Greenwood Monday Jan 10 0800 Birchall Trg Centre Theatre
Halifax        Monday  Jan 10 1400  MFRC All purpose room

I will post a more comprehensive list tommorrow just waiting on confirmation for Ontario/Manitoba locations.

Hope to see you there

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hello once again;

Just got this link from Leah Cuffe who is MCpl Mike Trauners fiancee. Good read 

http://www.northernlife.ca/news/localNews/2011/01/trauner060111.aspx

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all;

I was on Parliment Hill today for the awarding of the "To The Top Canada Award Winner for 2011 MCpl Mike Trauner" here are some links covering today's events:

http://www.leaderpost.com/Master+corporal+lost+legs+Afghanistan+stands+tall/4081003/story.html

In his own words media scrum:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfjJ5BdT_2I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfqhKXZrqos

To The Top Canada Award:
www.tothetopcanada.ca

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all,

"Lieutenant-Colonel Mike Blackburn, Base Commander CFB/ASU Wainwright accepts, on behalf of the Soldier On Fund, a donation of $1141.04 from Carley Herbert, Town of Wainwright Development Officer.  The donation was a result of funds raised during the Town's annual "Support our Troops" Pancake Breakfast"……………………………………………………….  Photo courtesy of Kelly Clemmer, Star News Wainwright.


Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all,

I will be continuing the Soldier On/Sans Limites presentation tour next week at the below locations:

Trenton Jan 17th 1000 Astra Lounge

Kingston Jan 17th  1400 Base Chapel Bldg R22

Petawawa Jan 21st  0900  2 RCHA Theatre Bldg P115

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi all check out this TSN profile of our very own Cpl Dominic Larocque.

http://watch.tsn.ca/international-hockey/clip402099#clip402099

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a look at our new Soldier On/Sans Limites Banner.

We feel this better represents what Soldier On does in support of active and retired CF personnel.

Operational injuries, Training injuries, Illnesses and all others that are not visually seen. Each individual circumstance is unique and Soldier On/Sans Limites attempts to support the individual in achieving their own level of functional independence through active participation in recreation, physical and sport activities. These activities are proven to improve qaulity of life for anyone and are extremely important for those who have suffered a serious illness or injury that has left some kind of permanent or chronic condition/adaptability.

Thank you again to all who continue to support. Without the initiatives and leadership from all who support our program and all other resources/programs for our ill and injured we would not be as successful as we are. :cdnsalute:

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi everyone, here is a link to a radio interview with retired MS Eric Payne from PEI. He lost his leg in a motorcycle accident and still continues an active lifestyle through participation, volunteering and organizing.


CBC Podcast
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fpodcast.cbc.ca%2Fmp3%2Fpeiislandmorn_20110114_43860.mp3&h=c4548

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all,

Here is a link to an Army News article on Cpl Nicky Le Bouthillier, great work. 

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4981

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all,

Below is a quick overview of some of the events that have started or are coming up in the next few months. The events below are coordinated through each Regional Adaptive Fitness Specialists along with provincial and national organizations who support adaptive/alternative sporting activities. OSI/PTSD support through our program is picking up so that is a great sign.

1. Yoga for OSI's  ST JOHN's  8 week program starting 19 Jan ending 9 March 2011

2. Hockey Ampute  VALCARTIER 3-day skills clinic with Team Canada Ampute Hockey Team 21-23 Jan 2011

3. Yoga for OSI's HALIFAX 8 week program starting 21 Jan ending 11 March 2011

4. Owl's Head Ski Fest Quebec 23-27 Jan 2011

5. Wheelchair Rugby SHILO Presentation/Demo ( Fun game to be play with CF personnel) 1 Feb 2011

6. Sledge Hockey SHILO workshop  1 Feb 2011

7. Veterans Learn to Ski Week Mt Washington British Columbia  6-12 Feb 2011

8. Learn to Ski at Calabogie Peaks 13-17 Feb 2011

9. Sitting Volleyball Men's and Woman's National Team PETAWAWA 24-27 Feb 2011

10. Yoga Introduction EDMONTON/CALGARY 11 March 2011

Thanks again for your continued support

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone,

I am posting a link regarding someone I know and was with the day of their accident back in 2003. I was in Victoria BC for a week to get my freefall qual and Rod Mack was one of the instructors employed at the civilian DZ we were learning at. On the day of his accident, and on that particular jump I was his student and witnessed the accident while under canopy. Sgt Shawn Harrison (SAR TECH) and I were able to stabilize him with limited equipment until the ALS paramedics arrived about 20 mins later. 

Rod Mack is someone who lives life to the fullest and on that day was supporting CF Search and Rescue Techs in achieving the best possible skill level in pursuit of our motto "That Others May Live".

He has worked hard at his recovery/rehab and transition and today continues to be a unique spirit....

"Life deserves our toughest efforts"

http://www.sailingisfreedom.com/2010/09/aa/

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all,

Here is great article written by Pte Jennifer Suitor CFB Edmonton regarding the Soldier On/Sans Limites Strong Contender Sledge Hockey Game. Pictures are from the game.

Soldiering On with Strong Contender

By Pte Jennifer Suitor

Strong Contender’s Sledge Hockey exhibition game saw the Soldier On sledge hockey team taking on the 1 Service Battalion’s team in an energetic and rowdy battle, ending in a 1 all tie. Service Battalion took an early lead in the first period with a goal scored by CFN Samuel Page. Soldier On retaliated in the second with Padre Steven Defer evening out the goal count. There were limited penalties called through out the game, t-boning led to three players being sent to the penalty box.

This game was the second for the Soldier On team, managed by the Soldier On OPI for Alberta and northern Canada, Sébastien Périgny-Lajoie. “Sports like sledge hockey benefit the ill and injured [soldier’s] … mostly with upper body strength and endurance, as well as core training and balance training,” explained Périgny-Lajoie. Sledge hockey and other para-sports also provide a venue that allows the ill and injured soldiers to participate in an activity with other soldiers on an equal playing field.

Sgt Jim Ryan is an injured soldier and staff member posted to IPSC Edmonton. Playing sledge hockey with the Soldier On team allows him “to get physically involved, get out there and do some physical activity and, it looked like it would be a lot of fun try something new,” he commented. Cpl Kevin Roy of the Service Battalion team chose to volunteer because he “wanted to know how it would feel to play hockey on a sledge as opposed to skates.” Opportunities like this exhibition game provide an environment for able-bodied soldiers from other units to try a new sport that they may not normally have the opportunity for. Capt Steve Lowery, JPSU platoon commander, is hoping that next year Sledge hockey will become a fully accredited sport within the Strong Contender competition, rather than an exhibition game. 

For Sgt Ryan, the highlight of the game was not a physical aspect, “it’s team spirit, team camaraderie and that’s what the military is all about, it’s nice to have that in your life again.”

This article captures alot of what it is we try to do with Soldier On/Sans Limites events and activities, active participation by not only the ill and injured but everyone who supports them. Positive outcomes to those who dare. "OSONS"

Photo's are by Cpl Carol Beggs

Great work to all who contributed to making this happen.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all,

The GG visited Owls Head and was introduced to adaptive snow sports and some of the Soldier On participants from the Quebec region. 

There will be more pics posted later but here is the lastest from the GG webpage:
http://www.gg.ca/event.aspx?id=334

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> The GG visited Owls Head and was introduced to adaptive snow sports and some of the Soldier On participants from the Quebec region.
> 
> There will be more pics posted later but here is the lastest from the GG webpage:
> http://www.gg.ca/event.aspx?id=334
> 
> Andrew



Furthur to this post here are a couple of links to French and English articles. 

http://www.carnetduski.com/nouvelle.php?N=1350
http://www.maneige.com/accueil/en/component/nouvelle/?view=nouvelle&id=819
http://www.maneige.com/accueil/en/component/nouvelle/5-Areas-Press-Releases/821-governor-general-visits-owls-head.html?view=nouvelle

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day again everyone,

I just received an email from Cpl Chris Klodt (PPCLI) who wanted to let us know that he just received a letter from the Canadian Wheelchair Sports Association inviting him to Winnipeg March 7-9 for a development camp with National caliber wheelchair rugby players and coaches. This is another wheel in the direction of making the National Team for Chris and regardless of the outcome he inspires us all to live life on our own terms each and every day.

Congrats Chris you are a Canadian champion already.  

Check out the CWSA webpage, it has a great look I think-intense!
http://www.cwsa.ca/en/site/

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi everyone, here is a link a got through Tracy Kerr. YouTube news storey on Cpl Bill Kerr's new home opening...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtAJxpNZXtA

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone,

This is short notice but I received this via the father of an injured CF member. Operation Muskie is for both American and Canadian military personnel.
Check out the link and who knows someone might be interested in participating. All the info you need is there..

http://www.operationmuskie.com/operationmuskie_002.htm

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

As promised pictures from Owl' Head ski resort from last week,

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

More pics on the GG photo webpage:

http://www.gg.ca/gallery.aspx?ID=10456


----------



## Takeniteasy

Bonjour; 

BFC/USS Valcartier (QC) — Le Canadian Amputee Hockey Committee procure des conseils aux soldats blessés.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-fra.asp?id=5054

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, next week I will be in the Prairie and Alberta region giving Soldier On/Sans Limites Presentations. Below are the dates/times and locations, come out if you can.

Shilo 14 Feb Base Theatre 1000-1200
Winnipeg 15 Feb Bldg 90 Theatre 1000-1130
Edmonton 16 Feb LTF Theatre is booked from 0900 hrs to 1200 hrs
Wainwright 17 Feb CMTC Theatre is booked from 0930 - 1100 hrs  
Calgary 18 Feb Military Museum 1000-1130 hrs 4520 Crowchild Tr SW Calgary

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, here is a link to the Comox Valley Record and a storey on the ski event this week on Mt Washington, thanks to continued donations Soldier On/Sans Limites continues to support our ill and injured across Canada. CNN is also doing a news storey so I will keep an eye on for it.

http://www.bclocalnews.com/vancouver_island_north/comoxvalleyrecord/community/115590439.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Second article from Comox Valley, some quotes from the Australian military participants.

http://www.bclocalnews.com/vancouver_island_north/comoxvalleyrecord/news/115792689.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, I am posting an article on an Army Cadet Tylor Preston (13yrs old) who recently suffered from a blood illness that resulted in him losing both his legs below the knees. He is rehabing and recovering with his family here in Ottawa and has had visits from the CDS/CLS/CFCWO and the Army CWO. MCpl Jody Mitic as also visited Tylor a few times. He is a very active boy and Jody is a great example for him to know what can be done. 

http://www.ottawasun.com/news/ottawa/2011/02/08/17193061.html

Picture, Army Cadet Tylor Preston and MCpl Jody Mitic

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, Sgt Ernie Whelan of Winnipeg is on his trek across Lake Winnipeg. Here is a link to the Winnipeg Free Press article just prior to his start. He is on the lake now so wish him all the best. 

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/trek-highlights-diabetes-battle-116641703.html

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone, check out this storey on Sgt Jamie MacIntyre and the upcoming St John's Rehab St Patty's Day 5km Run in Toronto. He ran to support MCpl Jody Mitic in the past and now is running as a single below knee amputee now.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/toronto/soldier-will-put-new-leg-to-test-in-5-k-run/article1922914/

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Ok everyone, the 2011 Air Force Run will be taking place at the end of May, here is the link to their webpage. Once again they are raising funds for both Soldier On and the Military Families Fund. Check it out and if you can participate bring the whole family. 

http://www.airforcerun.ca/

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is a picture of Sgt Ernie Whalen of Winnipeg finishing his 100km ski across Lake Winnipeg. He is fit and healthy and has diabetes, you can still make a donation if you like at his webpage and you get the tax receipt as well.

Great work Ernie!

http://my.e2rm.com/personalPage.aspx?registrationID=1035323

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, we made the cover of the Maple Leaf... LOL here is the link. 

We recently had 3 Alpine events with Calabogie Peeks now being offered for central Canada CF personnel. You have seen here post on both the VISASS and Owl Head that were conducted in Quebec and British Columbia and now we have started the Ontario event that we hope will become an annual event like the other two.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=6792

Great work to all the organizers and a BIG THANK YOU to those who continue to support.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good day everyone, check out this storey on Sgt Jamie MacIntyre and the upcoming St John's Rehab St Patty's Day 5km Run in Toronto. He ran to support MCpl Jody Mitic in the past and now is running as a single below knee amputee now.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/toronto/soldier-will-put-new-leg-to-test-in-5-k-run/article1922914/
> 
> Andrew



Here is nother article on the upcoming run Sgt MacIntyre and MCpl Mitic will be doing.

http://www.insidetoronto.com/community/health/article/960469--wounded-soldiers-make-a-run-for-it

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good day all, I am posting an article on an Army Cadet Tylor Preston (13yrs old) who recently suffered from a blood illness that resulted in him losing both his legs below the knees. He is rehabing and recovering with his family here in Ottawa and has had visits from the CDS/CLS/CFCWO and the Army CWO. MCpl Jody Mitic as also visited Tylor a few times. He is a very active boy and Jody is a great example for him to know what can be done.
> 
> http://www.ottawasun.com/news/ottawa/2011/02/08/17193061.html
> 
> Picture, Army Cadet Tylor Preston and MCpl Jody Mitic
> 
> Andrew


Here is a link to a recent article on Army Cadet Tylor Preston

http://www.emcorleans.ca/20110217/news/Cadets+welcome+comrade+back+to+the+ranks

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, little late on this post but RMC OCdt did their 3rd Annual Indoor Spin-athon for Soldier On this wknd. I was at the finish of the first two but was unable to go this year but we did have representation there for the finish. I will post pictures once I get a couple to share. I do not know the total funds raised for this years event but if they surpass the previous 2 years their combined efforts to this date will have raised approx $15,000 for Soldier On, not to bad for a private event.  Most importantly though is that the new generation of leadership is getting an early start at supporting and understanding CF ill and injured. No better education then being actively involved.

Great work RMC OCdt's   
http://everitas.rmcclub.ca/?p=51264

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, here is a link to a story on WO Karen McCoy and the National Sitting Volleyball Team, who were training in Petawawa.

http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2996325

Also the two pictures were taken early Jan.

1. John Cassy and Warren Kennedy who have put together 4 Roundel Glen Celebrity Golf Toury's in Support of Soldier On/Sans Limites since 2007 present a cheque at 8 Wing with the Wing Commander and Wing CWO present. The cheque was for $20,000. Big thanks to John and Warren and their team who continue to support SO/SL.

2. Cory Earl and Hotch's Auto Parts present a cheque to Sans Limites/Soldier On in the amount of $10,000. You can see Cory racing at the Brighton Speedway most wknds and his team are great supporters of the CF. Big thanks to Cory and his racing team and sponsors.
Check out his webpage I am sure you will like it :alarm:
http://www.coreyearl.com/


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good day all, here is a link to the Comox Valley Record and a storey on the ski event this week on Mt Washington, thanks to continued donations Soldier On/Sans Limites continues to support our ill and injured across Canada. CNN is also doing a news storey so I will keep an eye on for it.
> 
> http://www.bclocalnews.com/vancouver_island_north/comoxvalleyrecord/community/115590439.html
> 
> Andrew


Good day everyone, here are a couple links to pictures and a video storey on the recent VISASS Alpine event on Mt Washington. Soldier On/Sans Limites makes CNN iReport link below.

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-565415

You Tube video pictures:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QXs_wqx3LA

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, Pacific Region holds a Soldier On Kayak event.

1. Leading Seaman Sonja Olejniczak helps to carry kayaks down to the launch area of the Joint Personnel Support Unit (Pacific Region) Soldier On kayak event held on Monday, March 07, 2011 at the West Bay Marina in Esquimalt.
Image by: Cpl Charles A. Stephen, 
MARPAC Imaging Services

2. Leading Seaman Laura Golden (right) receives instruction on adjusting the foot pegs in her kayak from Nicky Baughman of Victoria Waterfront Tours during the Joint Personnel Support Unit (Pacific Region) Soldier On kayak event held on Monday, March 07, 2011 at the West Bay Marina in Esquimalt.
Image by: Cpl Charles A. Stephen, 
MARPAC Imaging Services

3. Members of the Joint Personnel Support Unit (Pacific Region) Soldier On event held on Monday, March 07, 2011 at the West Bay Marina in Esquimalt, reflect on the first half of their kayaking adventure with instructor Nicky Baughman (far right) of Victoria Waterfront Tours.
Image by: Cpl Charles A. Stephen, 
MARPAC Imaging Services

Great work to all
Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good day all, little late on this post but RMC OCdt did their 3rd Annual Indoor Spin-athon for Soldier On this wknd. I was at the finish of the first two but was unable to go this year but we did have representation there for the finish. I will post pictures once I get a couple to share. I do not know the total funds raised for this years event but if they surpass the previous 2 years their combined efforts to this date will have raised approx $15,000 for Soldier On, not to bad for a private event.  Most importantly though is that the new generation of leadership is getting an early start at supporting and understanding CF ill and injured. No better education then being actively involved.
> 
> Great work RMC OCdt's
> http://everitas.rmcclub.ca/?p=51264
> 
> Andrew



HI all, further to this recent post here is a link to a video story and some pictures of the event held at RMC this past wknd. This years event surpassed the $6000.00 mark.

http://www.ckwstv.com/index.cfm?page=news&id=4291

Capt Blaise Lapointe is a single leg amputee from injuries sustained while deployed to AFG.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Here is an Army News print article on the Calabogie Ski event.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-fra.asp?id=5096

Andrew


----------



## Sgt Marc

Good day All,


From 30 July – 07 August, 2011, I and another retired Canadian Forces member, Master Corporal Robert Mullan, CD, will be kayaking from Kingston to Ottawa via the Rideau River and Canal system for the cause “Paddle On for Soldier On”. 


The purpose of this endeavour is to raise funds and awareness for the Soldier On Fund. 


The primary objectives of this fund are to:


* Facilitate, support and integrate resources and opportunities for ill and injured military personnel to fully and actively participate in physical Fitness, recreation and sport activities;


* Create awareness of Soldier On among ill and injured military personnel, other CF personnel, the general public and corporations; and


* Investigate, foster and enhance partnerships with allied nations and disability organizations offering relevant programs and services.


The following link provides more in-depth information on this fund. http://www.cfpsa.com/en/corporate/SoldierOn/index.asp.


We would like your support by donating Paddle On for Soldier On care of the Soldier On Fund. Although Paddle On for Soldier On is not a Department of National Defence or Canadian Forces initiative, Paddle On has permission from the Soldier On Fund to conduct this fund raiser under their banner.


Those who wish to support this worthy cause you may donate directly to the Soldier On Fund at www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/SoldierOn/donate_e.asp, (donors should ensure that “Paddle On for Soldier On” is entered in the “Name of Fundraising activity” box). There are also alternative ways of donating to the Soldier On Fund as indicated on their website.


Those requiring more information on Paddle On for Soldier On may also contact the undersigned at marc.belanger@xplornet.com. 

Thank you for supporting Paddle On for Soldier On.

Sergeant (Ret) Marc Belanger, CD                                                                 

Paddle On for Soldier On


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Good luck.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Great initiative gents. All the best and thanks for your time and great efforts.

Duty With Honour
Soldier On/Sans Limites
Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, it is the one year anniversary since Soldier On/Sans Limites attended the Paralympic Opening Ceremonies ( page 13 has the post on this blog) I am attaching the link to the YouTube video of MCpl Mike Trauner and WO Karen McCoy raising the IPC Flag at the Opening.

I believe it to be one of my proudest moments not only as a CF member but as a Canadian. The CF rank and file should also be very proud of this moment because of the support and efforts you give to both ill and injured and their families.

Heart felt thanks to all who continue to provide their time and efforts in building this great nation and support its military.

Duty With Honour
WO Andrew McLean  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kch4VW92B-I


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good day everyone, check out this storey on Sgt Jamie MacIntyre and the upcoming St John's Rehab St Patty's Day 5km Run in Toronto. He ran to support MCpl Jody Mitic in the past and now is running as a single below knee amputee now.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/toronto/soldier-will-put-new-leg-to-test-in-5-k-run/article1922914/
> 
> Andrew



Good day all, here is the updated Toronto Sun article with video story regarding the above recent post. Great work to both and to all those who support our ill and injured. Takes a big team and I am never surprised at the abilities of people.

http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2011/03/13/17599376.html?sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4d7d551191ad80d3%2C0
Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone,

Here is a link to an article with Cpl Andy Social.

Great work Cpl Social

http://www.dailybulletin.ca/article/20110317/KIMBERLEY0101/303179999/-1/kimberley/soldier-on

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone, I am posting a link to another TSN Team Canada Sledge Hockey Profile. This one is of Cpl Dominic Larocques teamate Kevin Rempel, this storey includes Kevin's father who also suffered a spinal cord injury. Each one chose a different path and the outcomes were very different.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1TfwIde9Jg

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone, I am posting links to Soldier On/Sans Limites videos that I used during the recent cross country presentation tour. Both english and french links are below.

Sans Limites:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S92VzzVmlM0

Soldier On:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVoEiIOnKsY

Andrew


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

I was wondering if you  would let a former soldier join you  for one leg of the trip, i am willing to make a donation to the cause and I have always wanted to paddle the canal but cannot get enough time off from the company  I work for. 
If so let me know off board and I will see what I can arrange. 
I have 2 day  trippers and been paddling for a number of years, I like adventures and this would be a good one
Former Horse Guard


----------



## Sgt Marc

FormerHorseGuard
Why don't you email me at   marc.belanger@xplornet.com   and we can discuss further.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, here is a link to Radio Canada french storey on Cpl Dominic Larocque. Remember this guy has only been playing the game of sledge hockey for about a year. He has made the Canadian National Team and Sans Limites was able to introduce him and provide him with his sled and training time.
Not everyone wants to be a top athlete and Soldier On focuses on active for life but some will excel and go on to represent Canada in national and internation sports.

French:
http://www.radio-canada.ca/emissions/tellement_sport/2010-2011/Reportage.asp?idDoc=144678

Heart felt thank you to all who continue to support Sans Limites/Soldier On

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone, posting a link to a YTube video regarding the 2012 Heroes Hockey Challenge. I am sure a few of you will recognize some of the guys in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv5BzGGnZ6k

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone, Cpl Dominic Larocque is now a World Champion after this weekends Team Canada defeat of Norway at the World Sledge Hockey Championships. Congrats to Team Canada and Cpl Larocque...Serving Canada in more ways then one.

Heart felt thankyou to all who continue to support Sans Limites/Soldier On 

http://www.lfpress.com/sports/2011/04/23/18058646.html

picture: taken during 2010 Paralympic Games in Vancouver/Whistler. Cpl Larocque, MCpl Cyr and the Prime Minister watching Team Canada Sledge hockey team. He is now on the ice and we are watching him.... T:

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Calabogie Peaks Ride the Valley for Soldier On is on April 30th. Here is the link for more information.

http://www.calabogie.com/events/ridethevalley.html

Earlier this year Calabogie Peaks hosted ill and injured CF personnel to introduce them to adaptive skiing/snowboarding. 

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, this upcoming wknd is the big UFC 129 in Toronto with JSP at the top of the fight card. Operation Never Quit has been working hard the past couple months to get a few CF personnel both active and retired to the fights. The link provided gives you the info and the profiles of the group that is meeting up in Toronto for 3 days for UFC VIP treatment. Jody Mitic and friends have been working hard at this.

http://www.area51fightgear.com/neverquit.html

Great work guys... 

Andrew


----------



## Strike

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good day all, this upcoming wknd is the big UFC 129 in Toronto with *G*SP ...



Andrew, you must have been typing with your franco voice there.  Either that or you don't follow MMA at all.  For shame.   :tsktsk:   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser

Not an official Soldier On event, however the JRs Mess in Kingston will be hosting the UFC 129 fight for free for members (If you're not a member, find one to sign you in). There will be a 50/50 draw and a raffle for some UFC Swag (shirts, hat and DVDs) and all of the proceeds will go to Soldier On.

If you're in the Kingston area, feel free to drop in!


----------



## Takeniteasy

HI Puckchaser thanks for letting us know... We just bumped into LGen Leslie at the Royal York, he took some time to chat with the group.

Strike you are right I do not follow UFC to much and was tired when typing that out but oh well... LOL

Andrew


----------



## PuckChaser

Just to let everyone know, our UFC night was a great success. We raised $250 for Soldier On.

JRs in CFB Kingston is also hosting a Comedy Night in support of Soldier On as well, details in the Facebook link below. It has been approved as an All Ranks event, so please come on down and watch some great comedians and help a truly worthy cause!!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=139128352826020


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone, check this Army News article out regarding a new training system to support our ill and injured.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=5175

Also this wknd is the 3rd Operation K2K here is the link, if you are in the area head out and enjoy the excitment and energy. This event has raised $120,000 the past two years for both Soldier On and Providence Care Hospital Rehabilitation program. iper:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/asu_kingston/K2K/

And here is a link to a story on Cadet Sapper Tyler Preston go to page 30 for the first page: http://www.xperience.gc.ca/publications/31may2011-eng/XPV1_Issue2_lo-res-eng.pdf

Group photo is from the recent CF Texas trip to the Centre for the Intrepid at Brooks Army Medical Facility

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi again, watch Global National News Thursday June 2 for a feature story on MCpl Mike Trauner and his fiancee Leah Cuffe.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all, this wknd in Valcartier they will be holding the first Vacartier to Kandahar Spin-O-Thon. This is being run as a sister event to the Kingston to Kandahar. Both events will be high energy so if you are in the areas and have time go out and cheer the teams on. They are splitting the founds with the Quebec Adaptive Sports Foundation.

All the best to the organizers and all the teams and supports....

Facebook page: 
 page:http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=677147811#!/home.php?sk=group_182909558411673

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all,

Here are two Global National News stories.

Cpl Lobb's interview:
http://www.globalnews.ca/video/index.html?releasePID=UwXPgBgUgtdCgmbVxP6b_qhQZYkcclmq

MCpl Trauner and his fiancee Leah Cuffe:
http://www.globalnews.ca/video/index.html?releasePID=wMcywkqS2uxzCms5ytyVDR_e_01Ey3qn

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Army.Ca,

Last week I was offered the opportunity to deploy in early July until early Dec of this year and I accepted. I will not be posting links or pics on here to often for the next few months and will decide apon my return if I continue to post on this blog.

I can tell you that when I return from deployment I will be planning my second career and releasing from the CF next spring. I am going back to school to start a Disability and Community Support Degree where I will have the opportunity to progress in my field of passion. Masters and PhD is also a potential down the road but I will start with the degree program first and not look to far ahead... LOL

Soldier On/Sans Limites would not have been as successful as it is today without the support of all of you. There are way to many positive experiences over the past 5 years to name just one (scroll through this blog and you will see many) but the 2010 Paralympic Games in Vancouver/Whistler would have to be my most memorable and proudest moment as a CF member and as Canadian, as for individual experiences it can only be said that each and every participant who displayed courage in trying something new was a highlight each and every time I saw it. I can also tell you that from my perspective life changing events are not easy on the men and woman and their families, I know that SO/SL is one program available to them that can have a positive effect on their transition and new lives.

Not many people get the chance to create a program let alone create a job in that program and I am truly honoured to have been given that chance. 

The Canadian Forces is filled with initiative throughout the ranks and we can all "Be The Difference" :yellow:

Duty With Honour
WO Andrew McLean


----------



## The Bread Guy

From the GG's latest list of MSMs just out....


> *Sergeant Charles Andrew McLean, M.M.M., M.S.M., C.D.*
> Ottawa, Ontario
> Meritorious Service Medal (Military Division)
> 
> Since 2007, Sergeant McLean's dedication to Soldier On, a program which he co-founded, has ensured the continued success of this initiative to optimize the functional independence of Canadian Forces members or former members who have become ill or who have been injured. His passion and commitment have provided opportunities for these individuals to reach beyond their physical limitations and find a better quality of life on their road to recovery and reintegration. Over the years, he has successfully promoted and created awareness of the needs of injured and ill Canadian Forces members and their families, as well as the programs available to them.


Congrats


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Well done.


----------



## Kiwi99

http://www.dailybulletin.ca/article/20110317/KIMBERLEY0101/303179999/-1/kimberley/soldier-on

Whoever wrote this needs to do some research on the person they are writing about.  The truth is a lot different than what he claims.


----------



## Sgt Marc

Paddle On for Soldier On – After-Action Report



After a year of planning, organizing, and preparing, Master-Corporal (Retired) Rob Mullan and I set out on a beautiful, sunny July 30th, from Kingston, Ontario for Paddle On for Soldier On (PO4SO). As most of you know the purpose of our journey was to raise awareness and funds for the Soldier On Fund/Program. 



Throughout our trip we met a multitude of amazing people from all walks of life. Many of these folks donated to the Fund, shared their personal stories, their food, drink and time with us. Some of these individuals such as Leo, Jeff, Julie and Glen, Connor and Tara, Kim and Sherryl, joined us along the way either by intention or through their own journey on the Rideau.



Paddling on this historical waterway was a great experience for Rob and me. Our trip varied from meandering rivers where the water flowed calmly and gently to larger bodies of water such as the Big Rideau where the rougher waters challenged our skills as kayakers. This waterway was abundant with wildlife such as ducks, otters, herons, and cormorants. On more than a few occasions we witnessed animals of the two-legged type enjoying this Canadian treasure as well.



Our days on the water varied in time and distance ranging from 15 – 28 Kms and 3 – 8 hrs. At times we would spend 5 – 6 hrs in our boats without stopping to get out. Each day would consist of a 0600hr wake up, on the water between 0800 – 0830hrs and paddle until our final stop for the night (with a lunch break in-between).



We had no serious issues until the morning of Day 8 (Aug 6th) where Rob awoke extremely ill. He had been feeling off for a number of days but, not wanting to pack it in, he had “sucked it up” and continued to paddle on. However, that morning was the last straw and he had to call his wife for a “dust-off”. She picked him off shortly afterwards and brought him to emergency. I continued on the journey without my paddle buddy but was accompanied by Kim and Sherryl, two professional musicians who form the group the Bb Sisters and had joined our little adventure the previous day. The Bb Sisters would paddle along with me for much of the day. On this leg of the trip some members of the Manotick Legion had arranged for two get-togethers at two locations; the first at Jean and Monique Lanouette before Long Island, and another at the western tip of the island where they would present PO4SO with a substantial donation. Later that evening I spoke to Rob and was happy to hear that after some anti-biotics and fluids he was doing much better. 



On Day 9 (Aug 7th), as I woke to a grey sky, I realized that this journey was coming to an end. As I paddled, on my own, for the remaining 22kms to the final take-out-point I reflected on the past year’s work, the paddle itself, and those who were part of it. In just 3 hours I had reached Hartwell’s Locks. It was 11 o’clock in the morning and my expected time of arrival had been 1500hrs. Not wanting to sit, or float around aimlessly I paddled to Dow’s Lake and had a cold drink and a plate of fries. At 1400hrs I commenced a slow paddle to my final destination. As I arrived at Lock #8, next to Chateau Laurier in Ottawa, I was greeted by family and friends, including Rob who looked amazingly well. A reporter from CTV Ottawa News was on hand to conduct a small interview which aired that night. After 200kms the journey had come to an end.



Our goal of raising awareness for the Soldier On Fund/Program was a great success. Through written letters, emails, advertising, promotion and our journey on the Rideau we raised awareness among:



The Governor General of Canada;

The Prime Minister of Canada;

19 Members of the Federal and Provincial Parliaments;

The Mayors of Ottawa and Kingston (along with their respective city councillors);

79 Civilian Companies; 

Countless organizations (including various military units, Legions and cadet corps);

52 Media Outlets (many of which carried our story); 

Local communities along the Rideau waterway; and

Countless private citizens.



Through the generosity of organizations and individuals, our secondary goal of raising funds for this admirable charity was achieved to the sum of $6,056 at the time of this message.



I would like this opportunity to thank our Corporate Sponsors/Supporters who have supported us by either making donations to the Soldier On Fund, providing us with required items of equipment, or by promoting our cause through their various contacts. Our gratitude goes out to: 



2317 - 30th Field Regiment, Royal Canadian Army Cadet Corps 

Airborne Regiment Association of Canada 

Ambassador Conference Resort Kingston 

ARVOX Internet 

Baxter Conservation Area 

Canadian Airborne Forces Association 

Canadian Forces Base Kingston

Canadian Forces Support Unit (Ottawa) 

CANEX HQ 

Cascade Designs 

Councillor Eli El-Chantiry 

Friends of the Rideau 

Mayor of the City of Kingston 

Member of Parliament for Nepean-Carleton 

Member of Provincial Parliament for Kingston and the Islands 

NDHQ WOs' and Sgts'/C and POs' Mess 

Paddle Canada 

Parks Canada - Rideau Canal Office and Lock personnel

Prime Minister of Canada

Rideau Canal Junior Ranks Mess 

Rideau Ferry Conservation Area 

Parks Ontario – Rideau River Provincial Park and their staff

Royal Canadian Legion - Branch 171 Alliston 

Royal Canadian Legion – Branch 314 South Carleton (Manotick)

Royal Canadian Legion - Dominion Command 

Royal Military College of Canada 

SeaSpecs 

Soldier Fuel Canada

Trailhead Kingston

Werner Paddles



There are many individuals who helped make our event a huge success. I’d like to thank Captain (Retired) Cristina Banville, CD, for her assistance with the PO4SO press release. Her experience and professionalism truly was an asset to our event, Marianne, Rob’s wife, for supporting him during this event even though it meant spending their 29th wedding anniversary in Merrickville during our paddle on the Rideau, Rob’s sister Jean and boyfriend Frank for treating us to a wonderful BBQ at Rideau River Provincial Park. I want to thank my sister Diane for coming out with my wife Julie for a visit early on in our paddle and joining us for a great BBQ, my kids Katie and Jordan for paying me a visit at Burritts Rapids Lock Station and to my in-laws, Marcel and Carol, who have encouraged me throughout this year, supported my wife during my absence, and for accompanying my wife to the Kilmarnock Lock Station for another great BBQ.



Finally, and most importantly, I want to thank my wife Julie. Without all her encouragement and support (including some translation, proofreading, resupply and blog updating) PO4SO would not have been such a success. Her words and strength were and continues to be a great source of motivation.



Thank you all, once again, for supporting Paddle On for Soldier On and I encourage you to continue supporting the Soldier On Fund and its programs.



Sergeant (Retired) Marc Belanger, CD

Paddle On for Soldier On

www.po4so.blogspot.com


----------



## AmmoTech90

Great job to both of you.

Congratulations.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone, I have not posted here in some time but thought I would post this info. Maj Jay Feyko posted this on the Soldier On/Sans Limites Facebook page looking for interested participants for this years Nijmagan March.
I do not know to much about who qualifies but it is for serving CF Ill and Injured. Contact your IPSC for more details.

WO Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone,

Here is a link to a CBC report on Bill and Tracy Kerr. This will be going on for years to come and it is far from over.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrdMQH__MN0&feature=share

Andrew


----------



## alxm3gfx

Hi, im CPL Vaillancourt from 2 MP Det Ottawa,

This is a great program! I have some friend who have some injuries and they are part of the program. Thank God they came home ALIVE! They are currently going throu treatment with "soldier on" and they all appreciate it very much!





Alex vaillancourt
Lest We forget.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone,

Thought I would share this link of a recent CBC radio interview from former Canadian Forces sailor Eric Payne on Jan 10th 2012. He is one of the first participants in the Soldier On/Sans Limites program and has continued developing and providing opportunities for others. Building a solid foundation through grass roots efforts is what makes the difference. Active participation is key and Eric embodies the vision I had way back in the summer of 2006.
Great work Eric.

http://www.cbc.ca/islandmorning/episodes/2012/01/10/sledge-hockey-first/


----------



## The Bread Guy

> The Canadian Paralympic Committee is looking forward to an exciting week as Canada is hosting a group of 16 ill and injured military personnel from across Canada and Great Britain together in British Columbia to take part in a pioneering winter multi-sport introduction program.  The program has been created for ill and injured military personnel from the organizations Battle Back in the UK and Soldier On in Canada.  Eight Canadian and eight British service personnel arrived in Whistler, B.C. on Sunday and are participating in an eight-day program that introduces them to a range of adaptive winter sports and recreational activities ....


Canadian Paralympic Committee media advisory, 24 Jan 12


----------



## OldSolduer

I have been asked to do some media work for the RCAF Run....now is that not ironic? Army guy doing stuff for the RCAF?

Seriously, it will be all about the Soldier On and Military Families Fund.

And me. LOL


----------



## PuckChaser

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I have been asked to do some media work for the RCAF Run....now is that not ironic? Army guy doing stuff for the RCAF?



Needed someone to show the RCAF how to actually go for a run? I kid, I kid...  >


----------



## Jimmy_D

Jim only you and other Regional SM's (and possibly their assistants) will have the joy of doing work for Soldier On in certain areas, where members from Ottawa can not.

It may seem quite comical but I have faith that you will survive.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all,

I am not posting on here to much these days mostly because I am counting down my final days in the CF,  it is fast approaching but once you get on the train the light starts to become brighter... LOL it means something different for each of us.

Not with standing that,  I have opportunities on the horizon and will soon be improving my educational skill sets by starting a Disabilities degree.  I am looking forward to this new chapter and what it will bring.  Along with my educational aspirations I will be starting an endowment fund that will build off what was started with Soldier On/Sans Limites,  I will be the CEO so to speak and am looking forward to presenting more detail in the next couple of months,  most can guess that it will fall in line with what I did with Soldier On/Sans Limites and will most certainly compliment.

So now to what I was getting to,  I am posting a link to an article that was in the Sudbury Star this past wknd on the very first person you heard about on this blog way back in 2006.  I believe it is a testament to what we can do as CF members when we focus and plan,  we all have it in ourselves to succeed either in uniform or not.  Life can take us down many roads but what is great about being Canadian is that we can chose that road.

Never be afraid to fail, it is what brings the best out of us.

 http://www.thesudburystar.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3539095

Duty With Honour
Andrew McLean


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day,

Posting a picture of Tyler Preston with permission from his mom Renee.  The bike was purchased via the Soldier On fund.  Once again great work to everyone who who supports this great initiative.  There are many out there who have benefited from the support and donations that have come to SO so it is nice to see the results now and then.

Andrew  
http://www.ottawasun.com/news/ottawa/2011/02/08/17193061.html


----------



## Jimmy_D

Good morning fellow members.

I figured I would let everyone know of an event that started taking place this morning.

Cpl Kate MacEachern has started a 572km ruck march at the Main Gate of CFB Gagetown. 4th June 2012.

She is marching to raise awarness and funds for the Soldier On program, and is stoping in several comunities along the way to her 

destination in Antigonish NS on the 22nd June 2012.

Shared with the usual caveats: http://www.989xfm.ca/antigonish-native-and-soldier-marching-from-her-new-brunswick-base-to-antigonish/


*Antigonish native and soldier marching from her New Brunswick base to Antigonish*

Posted by ken | June 4, 2012 

Category: News | More Posts About: antigonish, National Defence 


A Canadian Forces soldier and Antigonish native is taking the “Long Way Home” today. Corporal Kate MacEachern has set out on foot from 

CFB Gagetown en route to her home town of Antigonish. MacEachern, who suffered a significant head and spinal injury while training at CFB 

Edmonton back in 2007, is walking to raise money and awareness of the force’s “Soldier On” program. “Soldier On” is a program that aids 

injured soldiers in their recovery and assists with their reintegration into military or civilian life. MacEachern says she’s calling her walk “the 

Long Way Home” to signify the journey a soldier must travel after an injury.

Kate MacEachern

The over 500km walk, which will see MacEachern march as much as 60km in a single day, is also an attempt to set a world record for a soldier 

marching in full gear. MacEachern says that includes combat fatigues, flak jacket, tack-jacket, helmet and full pack.

Kate MacEachern-Full Gear

MacEachern says in addition to the sixty pounds of gear she’ll be carrying with her, a video camera will be mounted on her helmet, recording 

her experience along the way. Some of that footage will uploaded to the walk’s facebook page at the end of each day. On the evening of 

June 21st MacEachern will camp at Riverside International Speedway in James River before arriving in Antigonish on June 22nd. A welcome 

celebration and dance will be held that night at the Legion on Main Street. The walk will be accepting donations along the way and you can 

also support the “Soldier On” cause through the Bergengren Credit Union.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

bit of a bump.

http://www.globalmaritimes.com/video/soldiering%20on/video.html?v=2242248287#stories

And some people bitch about doing a BFT   8)


----------



## klacquement

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> Cpl Kate MacEachern has started a 572km ruck march at the Main Gate of CFB Gagetown. 4th June 2012.
> 
> She is marching to raise awarness and funds for the Soldier On program, and is stoping in several comunities along the way to her destination in Antigonish NS on the 22nd June 2012.



I went to BMQ with Kate, and I can tell you she doesn't give up.  Wish I could be on the east coast to cheer you over that finish line!!


----------



## Takeniteasy

Positive thoughts and energy your way Kate.  

Congratulations on your impressive initiative to support others.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all,

This will be my final post in this forum as a CF member, starting tomorrow morning I will hand in my ID card and put away my uniform.  I can't really explain the past 6 years of my CF career but Soldier On/Sans Limites is something I am very proud of and knowing that many who have read this forum contributed to its great success.  SO/SL is still going strong with Maj Jay Feyko and his dedicated team trying hard to keep up with all the events and initiatives across the country.  I hope many understand that the hard work is yet to come and the maintenance required to sustain the support to our ill and injured and their families will be for years to come. 

A good friend of mine Holly Bridges who is a senior writer with the RCAF wrote the attached article.

All the best   
Andrew

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/v2/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=12943


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I hope you still stick around the forum.
Good luck on your future endeavours.
Bruce


----------



## Edward Campbell

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I hope you still stick around the forum.
> Good luck on your future endeavours.
> Bruce



 :ditto: on behalf of all of us. All the best and thanks for your contributions: to your country; to the CF and to milnet.ca.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I hope you still stick around the forum.
> Good luck on your future endeavours.
> Bruce


What he said - well done, and good luck in the next phase of your life.


----------



## cupper

Saw this on line yesterday.

Bravo Zulu to Cpl Kate MacEachern. 

http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/107404-soldier-hefts-load-on-march-for-comrades


----------



## Scott

I know her Dad, good family, real salt of the earth people and this doesn't surprise me at all. What did surprise me was Hughie's saying that he's not the reason she's bullheaded ;D


----------



## cupper

He claims that it skips a generation.


----------



## Scott

Hahaha, he's a lying sack of shit ;D

I plan to tell him so when I see him next.

Seriously, if she's anything like her Dad then she has a heart of gold, and I think it shows here.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day, I just had to share this article I came across.    AD Clarke... 

Canada's first full badge quadriplegic polic officer:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/meet-canadas-first-full-badge-quadriplegic-police-officer/article4409008/

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day to all,

I have just been informed that I have been selected as one of the Scotiabank Game Changers,  this competition will award numerous prizes with the biggest one being a $100,000 donation to a charity of choice to the winner.  My profile is now up and the voting has started.  If you have some time please go to the link and vote.  Also if you can pass this on via your FB page or twitter that would be great as well. 

https://www.scotiabankgamechangers.com/nomination/?nominationid=174

My charity of choice will be the endowment found that I have set up through Canada Gives (Canadian Torch Foundation) and if I happen to win any of the other prizes then I will donate that to the MacDoanld Youth Services here in Winnipeg.

(You can vote once a day per email address)

Thank you   
Andrew


----------



## Eye In The Sky

BZ and good luck!


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good day to all,
> 
> I have just been informed that I have been selected as one of the Scotiabank Game Changers,  this competition will award numerous prizes with the biggest one being a $100,000 donation to a charity of choice to the winner.  My profile is now up and the voting has started.  If you have some time please go to the link and vote.  Also if you can pass this on via your FB page or twitter that would be great as well.
> 
> https://www.scotiabankgamechangers.com/nomination/?nominationid=174
> 
> My charity of choice will be the endowment found that I have set up through Canada Gives (Canadian Torch Foundation) and if I happen to win any of the other prizes then I will donate that to the MacDoanld Youth Services here in Winnipeg.
> 
> (You can vote once a day per email address)
> 
> Thank you
> Andrew



Good day again to all,

Just reminding everyone that if you want you can go to the link and vote, it could mean a first place prize of $100,000.  You can vote daily and once per email address.

Andrew
https://www.scotiabankgamechangers.com/nomination/?nominationid=174


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Voted


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Good day to all,
> 
> I have just been informed that I have been selected as one of the Scotiabank Game Changers,  this competition will award numerous prizes with the biggest one being a $100,000 donation to a charity of choice to the winner.  My profile is now up and the voting has started.  If you have some time please go to the link and vote.  Also if you can pass this on via your FB page or twitter that would be great as well.
> 
> https://www.scotiabankgamechangers.com/nomination/?nominationid=174
> 
> My charity of choice will be the endowment found that I have set up through Canada Gives (Canadian Torch Foundation) and if I happen to win any of the other prizes then I will donate that to the MacDoanld Youth Services here in Winnipeg.
> 
> (You can vote once a day per email address)
> 
> Thank you
> Andrew




Good day to all, I was informed yesterday that I have made it to the final list of 72 for the Scotiabank Game Changers.  This means that I will have a chance at being selected for the final 8.  If I get to the final 8 then that would mean a chance at $100,000 for the my new charitable endowment fund the Canadian Torch Foundation.

Thank you to all who have voted and I hope you continue to vote daily,  my profile will be listed under the "Finalist" tab in the next few days so please continue to vote when and if you can.

 
https://www.scotiabankgamechangers.com/nomination/?nominationid=174

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone,  Tracy Kerr has been selected to participate in the Caregiver Cruise Giveaway for 2012,  this is vote based and you can vote daily until Sept 15th. The person with the most votes will be awarded the cruise.  Please take a min to go to the link and vote daily. 

Please pass this link on if you like as well,  I am sure many in the CF would like to chance to support her.

http://cruise.caregiverstress.com/entries/tracy-k-2/

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/woundedwarriors/article/885896--a-soldier-s-fight-to-fight

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day all, yesterday I passed on the $1000 Scotiabank Game Changer cheque to Soldier On/Sans Limites.  I now have a 1 in 8 chance at making it to the final 8.  If I make it to the finals then I get a trip to the 100th Grey Cup and a chance to win $100,000 for the Canadian Torch Foundation.

Thank you to those who voted and stand by just in case I make it to the next round, the final winner is based on 50% votes and 50% selection committee.

Photo attached: left to right;

Karl Chan, Scotiabank Reg. branch Mng, Portage Ave West
Capt Janet Skuce, 17 Wing JPSU
Andrew McLean, (Canadian Torch Foundation)
Jerry Bjournson, Scotiabank Vice President for Winnipeg and surrounding district 

Photo taken by: Sgt Bill McLeod 04 Sept 2012

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Pte Rob Webster and MGen Semianiw after receiving the TML's jersey. Sorry Sens,Cal,Edm,Van and Montreal fans but Rob and I still Be-Leaf. LOL  (Army Run Sept 21st 2008)
> 
> Duty With Honour
> Soldier On
> Sgt Andrew McLean



I was asked about this jersey that Rob received from LtGen Semianiw.  I got the jersey while playing in a golf tourny for the Make a Wish Foundation, it was an item up for auction along with two tickets to an upcoming Toronto Maple Leafs game. (great seats)  I bid on the auction item and payed $880.00 dollars for the jersey and tickets.  As some of you know Johnny Bower visited Rob while in hospital and it was a pleasure to set that up and to further get the jersey into Rob's hands... the tickets went back to the Make a Wish Foundation to be used at their discretion. 

Soldier On developed from investing and it was the grass roots who made it the program it is today.  

I great pleasure and honour that I hold close to my heart each and every day.

Thanks to all who support and who continue to do what they can to make a difference.

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone,

Two Canadian Forces members are up for Ottawa's most Amazing person.  There are many people out there making a big difference but these two made it to the Ottawa CTV Specials that were aired throughout 2012.  

You can vote daily with each email address you have.

Capt Kim Fawcett 
MCpl Mike Trauner


http://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/features/amazing-people

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good day everyone,  (I did a search but was unable to find out if anyone had posted this already)

Trevor Green has a chance to receive funds from the Aviva Community Fund Contest.  He has made the semi finals and needs votes to make it to the finals.  It takes a min or two to register and then you can vote once a day until this round ends on December 12th. 

http://www.avivacommunityfund.org/ideas/acf16382

Andrew


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi everyone,

Here is a link to vote for a Navel veteran who needs all our support.  It takes a few seconds to vote,  please help Eric and his family.  I have sent them the contact info for Soldier On/Sans Limites and hopefully they are able to find them more support, but in the meantime we can do our small part.  


http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/eric-heighton-river-john-nova-scotia/

Andrew
CIVY in progress!!!! LOL


----------



## Edward Campbell

This story, about Prince Harry leading the UK team has gotten far more publicity here in Canada than this story about the Canadian team for the South Pole Allied Challenge.



This is all over the media, including our own _National Post_



I had to get to the second or third page of my _Google_ search to find this


----------



## Edward Campbell

More on the South Pole Allied Challenge 2013 here, incl bios of MCpl Chris Downey and Cpl Alexandre Beaudin D’Anjou.


----------



## Takeniteasy

IRONMAN3 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is a link to vote for a Navel veteran who needs all our support.  It takes a few seconds to vote,  please help Eric and his family.  I have sent them the contact info for Soldier On/Sans Limites and hopefully they are able to find them more support, but in the meantime we can do our small part.
> 
> 
> http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/eric-heighton-river-john-nova-scotia/
> 
> Andrew
> CIVY in progress!!!! LOL



The voting is still on for Eric.  Close to 50,000.
Andrew


----------



## domparadis

In September 2013, a group of 30 military cyclists will ride 566km, from Quebec to Ottawa, to raise awareness towards the Soldier On program.  We have a goal of 70 000$ that we hope to hand out the Soldier On fund at the Army run on Sept 22nd.  In order to assist the team in reaching their goal, we need exposure to motivate Canadians to give donations that will help our injured Soldiers.  We are affiliated to the army run website to collect the funds, pass this information onwards and share the link to all your friends and family.  It's very easy and the money will go a long way to help the brave that got injured serving their country.

http://tourcapitales2.ca/supportez_cycliste.php?id=13

Much appreciated, Sgt Dominic Paradis  :yellow:


----------



## clarkegeorge

I wanted to know if your application for any reason is rejected is there an appeal process?? If so please send me in the right direction. Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## Edward Campbell

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> More on the South Pole Allied Challenge 2013 here, incl bios of MCpl Chris Downey and Cpl Alexandre Beaudin D’Anjou.




According to a report in the _Ottawa Citizen_ the race, _per se_, is off but the three teams will still go to the South Pole - hopefully by next weekend.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Runner said:
			
		

> Good day everyone, I am posting a link to another TSN Team Canada Sledge Hockey Profile. This one is of Cpl Dominic Larocques teamate Kevin Rempel, this storey includes Kevin's father who also suffered a spinal cord injury. Each one chose a different path and the outcomes were very different.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1TfwIde9Jg
> 
> Andrew



Dominic Larocques becomes a World Champion again yesterday with Team Canada. Felicitations Dominic!
http://www.hockeycanada.ca/en-ca/Team-Canada/Men/WSHC/2013-WSHC


----------



## PuckChaser

Runner said:
			
		

> Dominic Larocques becomes a World Champion again yesterday with Team Canada. Felicitations Dominic!
> http://www.hockeycanada.ca/en-ca/Team-Canada/Men/WSHC/2013-WSHC



And he got an apple to boot!


----------



## Edward Campbell

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> According to a report in the _Ottawa Citizen_ the race, _per se_, is off but the three teams will still go to the South Pole - hopefully by next weekend.




And, according to a report in _The Straits Times_, "Prince Harry on Friday became the first member of Britain's royal family to reach the South Pole after a three-week charity trek with injured military veterans from Britain, the United States, Canada and Australia. Prince Harry and the 12 servicemen and women reached the globe's most southerly point at 1200 GMT following a 200-mile (320km) journey across the frozen wastes of Antarctica."

Edit: to add

And here is his call to the challenge sponsors reporting their safe arrival at the South Pole.

Well done to all, especially MCpl Chris Downey and Cpl Alexandre Beaudin D’Anjou of Canada.


----------



## kratz

With the Invictus Games in full swing, I'm surprised there has been no queries, comments or interest on the site ahead of the games or after the Opening Ceremony. I know some CAF members who were approved "Community Service" special leave in order to volunteer at the games. So the level of support from the military is quite high. Most events are free or cheap to attend. They've even brought in brand name stars for both ceremonies. No, the IG are not as big league as the Olympics, but the message the games sends to injured and ill members / veterans is a strong one.

#InvictusGames #IAM #IG2017 @InvictusToronto @IGTeamCanada #SoldierOn


----------



## Gunner98

The low attendance at the Opening Ceremonies despite the entertainment and the minimal tv coverage is unfortunately sending a message that although these Games are important to the participants, much like CISM or even the Special Olympics this does not have the same special meaning to the general public.  The continuing emphasis on PTSD of which more than half the Canadian team suffers is sending a mixed message. I am not aware of an international sporting competition dedicated to people with depression and heart disease.  I know some of the international participants at IG are cancer survivors or were injured in non-duty accidents so this too puzzles me.  Before anyone get excited and scream that I am comparing IG to Special Olympics, I am knowingly using it as an example of a special interest group that does not receive general public and media attention.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I'll probably get slammed for this but I saw an interview on the bus to TO and the person was reaching for a box on a shelf and it slipped and hurt her neck/back.

Well I'm sure  there's no games for hundreds of WSIB injured reaching for something on a shelf.......


----------



## kratz

I agree with the comparisons:
- CISM athletics have led to Olympics,
- Invictus athletics compared to Para-Olympics.

I know the corporate funding (advertising, television etc...) is magnitudes lower for these games. With few exceptions, most Invictus events are free for the public, something rarely seen so broadly applied at Olympic level events. Even the recent Pan Am games (semi-professional feeder team) sold tickets to the public in Toronto, "at a low rate".


----------



## kratz

I like seeing that final events are sold out. 



			
				@HRHHenryWindsor said:
			
		

> The wise will admire u. The wishful will envy u. The weak will hate u. This is the reality for those who dare to make a difference!#Invictus


----------

